# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Любительские театры

## Dimyan

Приветствую всех форумчан, кто заглянул на эту тему.
Уже скоро 20 лет возглавляю любительский театральный коллектив при Дворце культуры. Хотелось бы познакомиться с аналогичными, коли такие здесь имеются. Обменяться может кой-чем, пожаловаться если что. Про фестивали может чего интересного слышно. А то у меня от коллектива осталось пять человек. Молодёжи нет, старики зазнались. Что с ними делать ума не приложу. Кто как выживает? Где берёте материал?

----------


## iran4ik

Я режиссер-постановщик любительского народного театра "Легион" г.Мозырь,РБ.Мы тоже существуем при Дворце культуры.Наш коллектив-это студенты местного вуза,работники предприятия(которому принадлежит ДК).С репертуаром проблем никогда нет,так как худ.руководитель коллектива является и автором сценариев всех постановок.Ведь мы знаем характер и способности каждого участника,и специально под них пишем роли во взрослых и детских спектаклях.
Жаловаться нам не на что(ну разве только на сметы мероприятий и спектаклей:biggrin:)
Если у Вас есть информация о фестивалях,будем очень признательны за помощь.Я так поняла Вы тоже из Белоруссии? Если да,то мы с удовольствием могли бы обсудить возможность обмена творческими выступлениями(у нас много детских сказок)
Наш сайт http://teatr-legion.narod.ru/

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Только сегодня увидела эту тему... Частенько стараюсь заходить в тему "Театральный кружок/ театральная студия". Это здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%F3%E4%E8%FF Я тоже руководитель самодеятельного (как сейчас говорят, любительского) театра. У меня тоже постоянно появляются проблемы с репертуаром. К сожаленью, сама не пишу, могу переделать, подстроив под "себя" так сказать. Но это для местного пользования скорее. Для конкурсов и фестивалей все же больше подходит вариант с достойной драматургией. 
Если вы еще сюда заходите - давайте общаться.
*iran4ik*, я попробовала зайти на ваш сайт, по этому адресу - что-то ничего не открывается.

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Руковожу театральной студией с 1992 года. Руководила и молодёжным театром- в настоящее время он распался. Наша основная проблема- отсутствие сцены, а сейчас ещё и отсутствие мужского состава- переживаем не лучшие времена! Но справимся. По крайней мере отсутствие сцены не мешало нам занимать призовые места на фестивалях районного уровня. Моя нынешняя проблема- репертуар на женский коллектив. Дело в том, что девочки настолько сильны в актёрке, что не всякий мальчик рядом с ними сможет достойно выглядеть на сцене- не зная как буду решать эту проблему.... Мои девчонки- ученицы 9-10-х классов. В новогодней волшебной сказке(Мы брали пьесу Ю.БОганова "Подарок Деду Морозу или волшебное зеркало"), 3-е из них справились на отлично с мужскими образами- ребятишек- зрителей мы сумели "обмануть" точно. Сейчас работаем над спектаклем по мотивам пьесы Калинина "МИсс красная шапка", много занимаемся художественным словом- в этом мы сильны. Давайте общаться! Это же своеобразный режиссёрский семинар! Будем учиться друг у друга.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Леди N*, мне тоже близка и понятна проблема репертуара для девчонок. У меня девчонки чуть младше - 8-9 класс, но занимаются несколько лет и тоже достаточно сильны. А вот с мальчишками этого возраста жуткая проблема. У нас их нет. Хотя периодически появляются, начинают заниматься, но потом уходят. Зимой начали работу над спектаклем по мотивам пьесы А. Чернобровкина "Лукоморье", пришлось основательно ее переписать, она длинна и наполнена мужскими ролями. Переделали, но одна роль мужская осталась. Да и взяли мы ее потому что один паренек у нас зимой был, с осени, но с наступлением весны - ушел. Нашли еще одного, пробуем. Не знаю, что дальше будет.На фоне девчонок он так слаб... А переписывать еще раз пьесу не имеет смысла. 
А что это за пьеса "Мисс красная шапка"? По названию похоже, что современная. 
Коллеги, давайте поговорим на тему универсальных развивающих тренингов для наших самодеятельных артистов.

----------


## Леди N

MaRinKa_Z, приветствую, рада, что темка оживает. По поводу "Красной шапки"... Именно так называется пьеса Дмитрия Калинина. Только у него это военизированное шоу, а у меня получился музыкальный игровой спектакль- бурлеск "Мисс КРАСНАЯ ШАПКА". В прошлую пятницу состоялся показ этого спектакля в рамках театрального фестиваля нашего района. Удачный показ... Довольна сама, о спектакле говорят, критикуют уважаемые мною люди. Всё хорошо... Грусть состоит только в том, что в нынешнем фестивале нет соперничества, его сделали просто фестивалем, а не конкурсом, как было раньше... Вообщем, слёзы...

Я "переписала" эту пьесу под свой женский состав, убрав все мужские роли. Сюжет состоит в том, что одна телекоманда вот уже на протяжении 12-ти лет организует шоу- "Красная шапка"- всё известно заранее- кто будет Шапкой, что нет Волка, но Шапку нужно всё равно съесть, иначе любителям этого шоу будет неинтересно и шоу потеряет свой рейтинг. Действие происходит в павильоне, в котором снимается шоу. В кульминационный момент, когда уже практически известно. кто из подставных претенденток станет обладательницей заветной красной шапочки, из зала выходит ещё одна девушка- претендентка (человек из толпы) и просит принять её в игру. В результате оказывается, что она побеждает и становится Красной Шапкой. Её отправляют в лес и устраивают ей разные козни... Оказавшись одна в лесу, ожидая встречи с Волком, она в конце концов придумывает себе Друга- Волка, который спасает её и разоблачает её врагов. (ЭТУ РОЛЬ Я ЗАПИСЫВАЛА- ТО ЕСТЬ БЫЛ ТОЛЬКО МУЖСКОЙ ГОЛОС. С КОТОРЫМ ОБЩАЛАСЬ ГЕРОИНЯ, КАК С ВООБРАЖАЕМЫМ ПАРТНЁРОМ). В финале она приходит в телестудию и видит, что все участники шоу прощаются с шапочкой красного цвета, говоря о том, что это именно та шапка, в которой они отправляли героиню в лес...

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Леди N*, привет. Не знаю как тебя зовут? Меня Марина. Я тоже очень хочу, чтобы общение было живым. Очень хочется обмениваться личным наработанным опытом. Ведь то, как нас учили, немного отличается от того, как приходится работать самим. На углубленные занятия времени нет, у меня, например, очень хромает сцен.движение. Нет места для занятий. Поэтому когда мы выходим на сцену, очень много времени тратим именно на эти вещи. 
А Дмитрий Калинин - это режиссер Московского театра и студии "Я актер", по моему? Я как-то набрела в Инете на сайт этого театра, очень понравилось. Читала его пьесы, которые там выставлены, вынашиваю идею поставить его "Б.У.Ратино". Но с другой группой, со студентами. Там мальчишек у меня много, девчонок меньше. Но есть другая проблема - нехватка времени. А вот "Красной шапки" я не видела. Интересная идея. Можешь мне сбросить оригинал?

----------


## Леди N

MaRinKa_Z  Марина, сбросить оригинал достаточно сложно, но сделаю. Времени сканировать нет. У меня эта пьеса в сборнике из библиотечки РЕПЕРТУАР ДЛЯ ДЕТСКИХ И ЮНОШЕСКИХ ТЕАТРОВ. я выписываю этот журнал. Сборник называется "Аве Мария Ивановна". Б.У.Ратино читала и видела в отрывках на сцене в фестивале. "Красную Шапку" пыталась найти в интернете- неудачно, а мне было очень нужно для моих переделок, поэтому пришлось черкать в откопированном тексте.

Из современных драматургов особенной любовью люблю пьесы Виктора Ольшанского. Согласна практически с каждым его словом. Ставила "Тринадцатую звезду". Текст брала всё в том же РЕПЕРТУАРЕ ДЛЯ ДЕТСКИХ И ЮНОШЕСКИХ ТЕАТРОВ.

Очень люблю ставить сцендвижение. Несколько лет назад у нас сгорел клуб и теперь мы находимся в приспособленных помещениях. Мой зал показов площадью 30 квадратов, поэтому сценография и мизансцены для меня важны. как никогда- надо же чем то зрителя "брать". Стараюсь делать мобильные спектакли,  по - разному сажать зрителя, то есть привлекаю. чем могу. Последние мои работы строились на том. что на протяжении спекталя дети всегда на сцене, без ухода в кулисы. Очень люблю массовку на сцене. Вообщем с моими артистами в количестве 10 человек мы с этой задачей справляемся.

Последние спектали ставила по пьесе В.Синакевича "Дикий" (с этим спектаклем мы стали дипломантами на областном фестивале любит. театр. коллективов и взяли всё, что можно на районе- и режиссуру, и сценографию, и муз решение, и лучшие женскую и мужскую роли),  по пьесе Н.Голля "Людвиг и Тутта". Его никуда не возила. Показали у себя всем, кому можно. Наш зал вмещает максимум 50 человек, иногда приходится играть по 2 спетакля в день, спектакли платные. 
Да, забыла, меня Наташа зовут.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Наташа, если времени нет, ничего страшного, я подожду. Все равно сейчас есть с чем работать. Я не могу похвастать, что знакома с драматургией Виктора Ольшанского. Хотя имя этого автора часто встречаю в Интернете. У нас в Украине вообще жуткая проблема с репертуаром. Никаких репертуарных сборников никто не издает. Вся надежда на Интернет. Вообще люблю классическую драматургию, но она в своем преимуществе взрослая и очень глубокая. Молодежи сложно ее осознать. Поэтому чаще ограничиваюсь отрывками. Но на классике замечательно учатся играть. А у вас интересный репертуар. И это все ты ставила с девчонками? Или это был молодежный состав? А как у вас с финансированием? Костюмы, декорации, если есть? У нас это такая проблема! В прошлом году ставила к 9 мая спектакль по пьесе А. Дударева "Не покидай меня", так я по всем знакомым бегала в поисках платьев для девчонок. А для оформления сцены по всему городу искала маскировочную сетку, с трудом нашла. Почему-то в местном военкомате такой сетки нет. А у тебя как?
Наташ, а как ты сцендвижение занимаешься? Регулярно или по мере необходимости?

----------


## АлексейФ

Приветствую коллег! Руковожу любительским народным театром, который создал сам. Его участники - люди разных профессий. Проблемы с репертуаром и есть и нет :Smile3: . 

http://vkontakte.ru/club22014447

----------


## Леди N

Ура! Нас здесь уже больше! Марина! Алексей! Успехов в творчестве!

Марин, основная моя деятельность- руководство учреждениями культуры со всеми вытекающими последствиями, а театр- это моя  отдушина. У меня 1 ставка руководителя кружка по совместительству. В разные годы у меня было максимум 3 группы. Сейчас очень много работы административного и постановочного характера по другим клубным мероприятиям. Мой годовой новый репертуар- это новогодние спектакли (наш максимум- 8 показов), драматический спектакль + 8 миниатюр и участие в клубных мероприятиях.
Пластику вставляю в каждый спектакль- во- первых, на мой взгляд, пластические штуки совершенно замечательно заменяют тексты (текстовые вещи люблю очень- регулярно участвуем в фестивалях по художественному слову, привозим в родной посёлок призовые места), во- вторых, пластика наиболее сильно выражает внутреннее состояние героя, в- третьих, это классный переход из одной мизансцены в другую и эффектная работа массовки.
По поводу сценографии… В «Красной Шапке» в качестве задника использовала баннер с  лесной картинкой и три отреза подкладочной ткани по 10 м. Подкладка привязывалась к верхним трубам (нашим падугам) так, чтобы на полу лежали одинаковые «концы» ткани, тот есть получалось от каждого отреза по два равных края по 5 метров. Подкладка привязывалась с левой и правой сторон сцены и по центру. Прежде всего это были кулисы, в которые «картинно» прятались актёры, а когда они приводили в движение эти отрезы ткани, то это был и лес, и «тёмные силы» в том числе….При подсветке и с музыкальным сопровождением смотрелось очень эффектно.
Марин, в инете есть сайт АЛЕКСАНДРА ЧУПИНА, на котором есть каталог пьес. Поиск по алфавиту. По моему там есть пьесы Виктора Ольшанского.

----------


## АлексейФ

Сайт А.Чупина: http://www.krispen.narod.ru/site.html

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Здорово, нас уже трое!
*АлексейФ*, спасибо за ссылку, нашла Ольшанского, обязательно почитаю.
Алексей, я полазила у вас в группе, очень интересно. Можно будет добавиться? У нас тоже В контакте есть группа, студенческая. Мои ребята сами ее создали. Но мы сейчас временно закрылись, где-то через месяц откроемся, я выставлю потом ссылку.
Коллеги, хочу вернуться к теме сцендвижений. Как часто вы занимаетесь сцендвижением и в какой форме? Алексей, у вас участники театра преимущественно люди взрослые, зрелые. Вы с ними регулярно занимаетесь сцендвижением или по мере необходимости, по пьесе?

----------


## Леди N

Я, например, не занимаюсь пластикой специально- просто времени нет от желания как можно быстрее поставить новую работу и уложиться в сроки. Но, повторюсь- использую пластическое решение некоторых мизансцен в каждом спектакле.

Вот, что нашла в инете: Гильдия режиссёров и педагогов по сценической пластике: http://scenicmove.narod.ru/

БИБЛИОТЕКА ГИЛЬДИИ :
1. Пластическая культура актёра (словарь) 
2. Пластическое воспитание актёра 
3. О пластической композиции спектакля

Вот одна из ссылок: http://scenicmove.narod.ru/clipart/dic.txt

----------


## АлексейФ

> АлексейФ, спасибо за ссылку, нашла Ольшанского, обязательно почитаю.
> Алексей, я полазила у вас в группе, очень интересно. Можно будет добавиться? У нас тоже В контакте есть группа, студенческая. Мои ребята сами ее создали. Но мы сейчас временно закрылись, где-то через месяц откроемся, я выставлю потом ссылку.
> Коллеги, хочу вернуться к теме сцендвижений. Как  часто вы занимаетесь сцендвижением и в какой форме? Алексей, у вас участники театра преимущественно люди взрослые, зрелые. Вы с ними регулярно занимаетесь сцендвижением или по мере необходимости, по пьесе?


Конечно, в группу добавляйтесь, и ссылку выставляйте.
Специальных занятий не провожу, все в рамках репетиций.

----------


## Prokaza

Здравствуйте всем! Работаю худ. руком в Молодежном центре. С детства играю в любительских театрах, и я такая не одна. руковожу хореографической студией и вокальной. в этом году пришла мысль с осени открыть молодежный самодеятельный театр для таких как я, с детства этим занимающихся. Проблем с помещением, декорациями и проч. нет. Проблема встанет с репертуаром. У нас маленький поселок, публика капризная до безобразия. Если первая постановка, что говорится, "не выстрелит", на идее можно ставить крест - потом и актеров не найдем, и зрителей не заманим. Проверено. По прикидкам нас будет 5-7 молодых женщин, да 2-3 молодых человека. Возраст 25-30. При необходимости можем привлечь и детей, и взрослых. По характеру нам, вдохновителям идеи, просится что-то бесшабашно-юмористическое, громкое, но с любовной ноткой. И, обязательно, со скандалами - это наша публика обажает. Может, кто-то что-то может порекомендовать???

----------


## Леди N

Почитайте пьесу Ф.Сологуба "Беда от нежного сердца". Раз у вас есть опыт в вокале и хореографии, может получиться неплохой водевиль. И по объёму пьеса небольшая- для начала справитесь точно.

----------


## лариса львовна

Варвара Ивановна.Шергин .То что вам нужно.Мы ставили в колледже и у нас такая же группа как вы описали.Выслать сценарий не могу т.к режиссёр против.Но одно могу сказать связали всё с ярмаркой.На форуме я музыку выставляла в музыкальной шкатулке.Немного вашей фантазии и должно получится здорово!Ставить нам самим разрешила а материал не давать ...вот уж выйду на работу попробую поставить уж больно озорно и любовь есть.
Да ведь одно произведение можно поставить много раз и по разному самое главное читайте между строк ...нет любви сделайте!Это ваше видение постановки!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Prokaza*, Лена, вот здесь "Прибайкальская кадриль" В.Гуркина, там и любовь и скандал и хореография))) http://files.mail.ru/BGRGJ4 Удачи!

----------


## Prokaza

Всем огромное спасибо! Сейчас все скачаю-найду и отправлюсь в творческий полет!!! Если что-то путнее нарисуется - обязательно поделюсь! :Smile3:

----------


## Leli&hna

Всем огромный привет. Может мой вопрос немного рановато прозвучит. Но как известно - готовь сани летом. Я ставлю спектакли только на новый год и для взрослых. Наш зритель привык к комедии, гротеску. Поэтому каждый год ищу долго и упорно что-нибудь подходящее. Пусть даже не новогодняя комедия, переделать не проблема. Что уже только не ставили... Вот и маюсь с репертуаром. В спектакле играют не более 5-8 человек, т.к. театра как такого нет, а есть самодеятельность, участники которой играют везде. В 2010-ом ставила "Метёлочную сказку" Латышевой. Естественно переделывала под себя. Получилось вроде неплохо. Посоветуйте с репертуаром. Буду премного благодарна. Если кого-то интересуют мои наработки поделюсь с удовольствием.

----------


## Леди N

Leli&hna, попробуйте Александр Нагорный "Избушка в лесу". 

Найти можно вот здесь:

http://vcht.ru/public/books.php

Потом ищите следующее:
Из сборника "ХЛОПУШКА - 2000". Это в самом конце страницы.

Пьеса смешная. Может получиться хороший спектакль для семейного просмотра. :Yes4:

----------


## Leli&hna

*Леди N*, Спасибо. Неплохой сайт. Я там раньше не была. Пороюсь, может ещё чего найду. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## ИзюмлинкА

Здраствуйте ВАМ)) Меня зовут Аделина (Лина). Я тринадцатый год яляюсь руководителем драматического коллектива. Ныне это коллектив "Алые Паруса")) Почему  именно "Алые Паруса"? Потому-что осуществляем свои мечты своими руками. Последняя постановка с ребятами 14-18 лет была "Мечты и грезы Лизаветты Огурцовой".  С удовольствием бы поделилась сценарием (адаптироать под свой коллектив его все же пришлось), но к сожалению не знаю пока как это сделать здесь.. Пьеса одноактная, но достаточно богатая по тексту - В сообщении здесь этот текст вставить можно? Никто не подскажет?)) Заранее спасибо))

----------


## ИзюмлинкА

Ой! Вроде получилось))) Принимайте)))

МЕЧТЫ И ГРЕЗЫ ЛИЗАВЕТЫ ОГУРЦОВОЙ
ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА
Л. Огурцова.
Режиссер.
Одноклассники.
Комарова
Цветкова
Орлов
Диагност.

Сцена I
Огурцова представляет себя актрисой, исполняющей роль Золушки. Артисты выходят на поклон. Аплодисменты, крики «Браво!». Внезапно раздаётся голос режиссёра.
(На сцене:  Огурцова, Режиссер, Федя, Цветкова, Комарова, Орлов, Наташа Шевченко, Лиза Белугина, Таня Марганова, Саша Князева, Катя Жильцова, Коля Шардыков)
Режиссёр. Огурцова! Огурцова, проснись!
Цветкова. Ишь, размечталась она.
Комарова. Воспарила в заоблачные дали.
Цветкова. Она у нас натура мечтательная.
Орлов. На нашу голову.
Режиссёр. Что с тобой, Огурцова?
Огурцова. Со мной? Ничего. Всё нормально.
Режиссёр. Нет! Не нормально! Безответственный ты че¬ловек, Огурцова. Тебе доверили серьёзное дело - музыкальное сопровождение. А ты? О чём ты думаешь?
О г у р ц о в а. Я? Ни о чём.
Цветкова. Огурцова и думать - вещи несовместимые.
 Комарова. Я в шоке.
Режиссёр. Своим безответственным поведением, Огурцо¬ва, ты поставила спектакль на грань провала. Все фонограммы перепутала. По твоей милости в пятом акте гостям на балу вме¬сто мазурки пришлось брейк-данс танцевать.
Федя . Зрители-то всё равно ничего не поняли.
Режиссёр. Точно?
Федя. Точно! Подумали, что это такая оригинальная ре¬жиссёрская находка.
Режиссёр. Зато у меня от такого зрелища чуть волосы на голове не повыскакивали.   В общем так, Огурцова, лопнуло моё терпение. Прощай, Огурцова!
Цветкова. Аривидерчи!
Комарова. Good bye!
Орлов. Good bye, my love, good bye!
Федя. Ну что вы в самом деле! Нельзя же так с человеком!
Режиссёр. Попрошу мои распоряжения не обсуждать. Сами меня режиссером выбрали.. А режиссёр - это диктатор,   безжалостный и беспощадный. Кто у нас режиссёр?
Все. Ты!
Режиссёр. Режиссер сказал, режиссёр сделал. Вот так-то. 
Огурцова. А я? Как же я? Куда же я теперь? 
Режиссёр. Куда угодно. Запишись в секцию тенниса. 
Цветкова. Лучше в кружок кройки и шитья. 
Комарова. Или мягкой игрушки.
Режиссёр. И не надо давить на жалость. Со мной эти штучки не пройдут. У режиссёра вместо сердца кусок камня, гранит, железобетон.

(Огурцова начинает всхлипывать)
Режиссёр. Перестань! Сейчас же перестань! 
Цветкова. Ой, какие мы нежные, какие ранимые. 
Комарова. Просто принцесса на горошине.
Федя. Да что вы в самом деле набросились на человека! Видите, как она переживает? Давайте ей ещё один шанс дадим.
Режиссёр. В какой раз? 
Федя. В последний.
Режиссёр. Огурцова - это бомба замедленного действия. Фугас! Кем я её оставлю?
Федя. Ну хотя бы суфлёром. Будет себе тихонько сидеть и по листочку текст подсказывать.
Режиссёр. Ну, Огурцова, даю тебе последний шанс. Смотри у меня.
Огурцова. Спасибо! Я не подведу. Вот увидите.
Цветкова. Свежо предание, да верится с трудом.
Комарова. Ох и хлебнём мы с ней горя. Как пить дать. Нечего с ней церемониться.
Режиссёр. Разговорчики. Моё слово закон. Режиссёр ска¬зал - режиссёр сделал. Кто у нас режиссёр?
Все. Ты!
Режиссёр. Вот так-то! Завтра приступаем к репетициям «Гамлета». Все свободны. Учите текст.
(Все, кроме Огурцовой и Феди, расходятся.)

Огурцова. Спасибо, Федя! Если бы не ты, меня точно из театра бы вытурили.
Федя. Да ладно, чего уж тут.
Огурцова. Нет, правда, ты мой самый лучший друг. Можно сказать, единственный. Даже больше. Я тебе давно хоте¬ла сказать. Можно?
Федя. Говори.
Огурцова. Хотела признаться. 
Федя. Ну.
Огурцова. А ты смеяться не будешь? 
Федя. Не буду.
Огурцова. И ненормальной меня не посчитаешь?
Федя. С какой стати?
Огурцова. Клянись!
Федя. Ну клянусь!
Огурцова. В общем, Федя, я люблю.
Федя. Лиза, я ведь тоже должен признаться. Я ведь тоже люблю.
Огурцова. Вот здорово! Значит, мы оба любим? Я так рада. 
Федя. Ты знаешь, я так счастлив.
 Огурцова. А как ты его любишь? 
Федя. Кого его? 
Огурцова. Театр!
Федя. Театр! Сильно люблю, почти как картошку с котле¬тами.
Огурцова. А я его люблю больше всего на свете. Я без него жить не могу. Веришь?
Фе дя. Верю.
Огурцова. Ещё, ты знаешь, я очень хочу сыграть Офе¬лию.
Федя. Ты? Сыграть?
Огурцова. Ну вот, ты тоже думаешь, что из меня ничего не получится?
Федя. Нет, я верю.
Огурцова. Федя, ты должен мне помочь
Федя. Чем?
Огурцова. Ты будешь моим режиссёром.
Федя. Ты чего? Я же просто осветитель. Какой из меня режиссёр?
Огурцова. Ты на всех репетициях сидишь. 
Федя. А толку? Не получится у меня. 
Огурцова. Получится. Ты талантливый. 
Федя. Откуда ты знаешь?
Огурцова. Знаю и всё. И потом, мне кроме тебя не к ко¬му. Ну, Федя. Ну пожалуйста. Я тебя очень прошу. 
(Целует Федю в щёку)
Федя. Ну ладно, попробую. Только смотри. Будешь меня слушаться во всём. Режиссёр - это тебе не друг-приятель, а без¬жалостный деспот, диктатор, тиран. Я тебе поблажек давать не буду.
Огурцова. Не давай!
Федя. Я тебе такую критику наведу!
Огурцова. Наводи.
Федя. И на жалость не дави. У режиссёра не сердце, а ку¬сок льда.
Огурцова. Я на всё согласна, Федечка. Я ради театра на любые жертвы пойду.
Федя. Значит, так: начинаем завтра после репетиции. И повторяю, я попробую, но гарантий не даю. Понятно?
Огурцова. Понятно. Спасибо тебе, Федечка.
(Целует его и убегает)
Федя. Вот вам и сюжет. Он любит её, она любит театр, а театру она сдалась, как козе компьютер. Да, вот такой вот лю¬бовный треугольник.

Сцена 2
(На сцене Огурцова и Федя)
Федя. Стоп!
Огурцова. Снова не так? 
Федя. Никуда не годится! 
Огурцова. Не получается у меня!
Федя. Потому что не понимаешь, что ты играешь. Вот ты кто?
Огурцова. Ты чего, Федя, переутомился, что ли? Огурцова я.
Федя. Нет, сейчас ты не Огурцова, а Офелия! Придворная дама, красавица. А ты ходишь, как зачуханная троечница, кото¬рую к доске вызвали. Без слёз не взглянешь. Мышь серая. По¬пробуем ещё раз.
Огурцова. Да уж сколько раз пробовали. Не получится у меня.
Федя. Получится.
Огурцова. Нет! Не зря все про меня говорят, что я беста¬ланная.
Федя. Подумаешь. Пусть говорят, ты это брось. Я же знаю, что ты талантливая.
Огурцова. С чего ты взял?
Федя. Знаю и всё. И потом, кто у нас режиссёр?
Огурцова. Ты!
Федя. Ну вот, а с режиссёром не спорят.
Огурцова. Тогда почему, если я талантливая, у меня ни¬чего не выходит?
Федя. А ты как думала? Вышла на сцену и сразу заигра¬ла... «Браво!», «Бис!», цветы, аплодисменты. Нет, голубушка! Таланту раскрыться надо. Да и мало одного таланта, нужны ещё вдохновение и труд.
Огурцова. Где ж его взять, вдохновение это?
Федя. Придет по мере работы. Так что, если хочешь чего-нибудь добиться, надо вкалывать как лошадь, как вол, как слон индийский. Понятно тебе?
Огурцова. Понятно.
Федя. Тогда не стой, как ёлка новогодняя. Давай репетиро¬вать.
Огурцова. Откуда? 
Федя. С выхода.
(Огурцова выходит на середину сцену)
Федя. Ну вот, уже лучше.
Огурцова. Мой принц, как поживали вы все эти дни? 
Федя. Не мямли. Говори разборчиво.
Огурцова. Принц, у меня от вас подарки есть. Я вам их давно возвратить хотела.
Федя. Стоп! Не то! Да пойми же ты, наконец, что Офелию переполняют противоречивые чувства: любовь, оскорблённая ревность, гордость, надежда, жалость. И ты все это должна пе¬редать. И потом, что ты всё время глазами по сцене шаришь?
Огурцова. Я его не вижу!
Федя. Кого?
Огурцова. Принца. Не могу я к пустому месту обра¬щаться.
Федя (ставит стул.) Вот он! Представь, что это Гамлет. 
Огурцова. Принц, у меня от вас подарки... 
(Начинает хихикать)
 Федя. Ты чего?
Огурцова. Ты извини, Федя. Не могу я со стулом про лю¬бовь разговаривать.
Федя. Если надо, ты должна суметь столбу в любви при¬знаться.
Огурцова. А столбу это надо? 
Федя. Не столбу, тебе это надо.
Огурцова. Мне столб тоже не нужен. Хочу с человеком разговаривать.
Федя. Где ж я тебе человека найду? 
Огурцова. А ты?
Федя. Так я и знал. Дай тебе палец, так ты всю руку отхва¬тишь. Федя тебе и режиссёр, и Гамлет. Может, мне ещё чечётку сплясать и частушки спеть?
Огурцова. Ну и ладно. Ну и не надо. А ещё говорил, что друг!
Федя. Ох, и умеешь же ты, Лизавета, своего добиваться. Хорошо, представь, что я - это Гамлет.
Огурцова. Принц, у меня от вас подарки... (Снова начинает хихикать.)
 Федя. Что ещё не так?
Огурцова. Да не могу я тебе, Федя, в любви признаваться. Я ж тебя с детского сада знаю. Ты не обижайся, я на тебя смот¬рю, а меня смех разбирает. Ну какой из тебя принц Датский?
Федя. А ты представь, что я - это не я!
Огурцова. А кто?
Федя. Кто тебе нравится. Орлов!
Огурцова. С чего ты взял?
Федя. Тоже мне секрет! Как будто я не вижу, как ты на не¬го смотришь.
Огурцова. Федя, ты только никому... Ладно?
Федя. Делать мне больше нечего, как про твои симпатии трепаться. Значит, так: пробуем последний раз. Ты не Огурцова, а Офелия. Я - Гамлет, Гамлет - это не я, а Орлов!
Огурцова. Принц, у меня от вас подарки есть.
Ф е д я. Я не дарил вам ничего.
Огурцова Нет, принц мой, вы дарили; и слова, Дышавшие так сладко, что вдвойне Был ценен дар, - их аромат исчез. Возьмите же; подарок нам не мил, Когда разлюбит тот, кто их дарил.
Ф е д я. Я вас любил когда-то.
Огурцова. Да, мой принц, и я была вправе этому верить. 
Федя. Напрасно вы мне верили.
Я не любил вас,
Идите в монастырь и поскорее,
Прощайте!

Огурцова. О, как сердцу снесть,
Видав былое, 
видеть то, что есть.
Рыдает
Федя. Ты чего?
Огурцова. Жалко.
 Федя. Кого?
Огурцова. Гамлета и себя, то есть Офелию. 
Федя. Ну вот оно, чудо первого перевоплощения. 
(Выходит сторож.)
Сторож. Я щас вам перевоплощуся. Ну-ка мотайте отседа. Мне зал пора закрывать.
Федя. Извините, мы зарепетировались.
 Огурцова. До свидания. 
(Огурцова и Федя уходят.)
Сторож. Зарепетировались они! Театралы. Только бы им в зале мусорить да электричество жечь.
Быть или не быть - таков вопрос! Что благородней духом? Покоряться Пращам и стрелам яростной судьбы Иль, ополчась на море смут, сразить их...
Тьфу ты! Сам туда же! Верно говорят, с кем поведёшься, от того и наберёшься.
Уходит.
Сцена 3
(Артистическая гримёрка. Комарова собирает свои вещи. Выходит разгневанная Цветкова)

Цветкова. Нет, ну ты представляешь, она мне ещё будет советы давать!
Комарова. Кто?
Цветкова. В том-то и дело, что никто и звать её никак. Ноль! Мышка-норушка очкастая.
Комарова. Огурцова? Я в шоке!
Цветкова. Представляешь, подходит такая ко мне после репетиции и говорит, что я неправильно трактую образ Офелии.
Комарова. Уж чья бы корова мычала.
Цветкова. Представляешь, эта моль близорукая ещё кри¬тику наводит. Мало того, она такая ещё и на Орлова загляды¬ваться стала.
Комарова. Яв шоке! А он тебе нужен?
Цветкова. Орлов? Как козе компьютер. Но я его этой ко¬черыжке из принципа не уступлю. Я ему так и сказала, если хоть словом с этой козой перемолвится, ко мне пусть даже не под¬ходит.
Комарова. Правильно. С ними так и надо.
Цветкова. Представляешь, я эту Огурцову просто видеть не могу. Хоть бы её поскорее выгнали, что ли.
Комарова. Легко.
Цветкова. Так ей же наша придурочная Станиславская ещё один шанс дала.
Комарова.И надо, чтобы она его не реализовала. 
Цветкова. Как?
Комарова. Ну, наверное, перепутать чего-нибудь сослепу. Да не волнуйся ты, я всё устрою.
Цветкова. Спасибо, Лерунька. Я всегда знала, что на тебя можно положиться.
Комарова. Чего не сделаешь ради дружбы. Особенно, ес¬ли дружить против кого-нибудь.

Сцена 4
Кабинет профориентации. «Диагност» весело насвистыва¬ет цирковой марш.
Диагност. Следующий.
(Входит Огурцова)
Огурцова. Здравствуйте!
Диагност. Проходи, садись. Ты у нас кто?
Огурцова. Огурцова.
Диагност (роясь в стопке бумаг). Звать?

Огурцова. Лиза. Елизавета Петровна.
Диагност. Где ты у нас тут? Крибле, крабле, буме! Але-оп!
Достаёт какой-то документ.
Вот! Лизавета Петровна, фокус-покус - и никакого мошен¬ничества. Здорово?
Огурцова. Здорово!
Диагност. Значит, так, Лизавета Петровна: наш центр профессиональной диагностики провёл детальное комплексное исследование на предмет выбора тобой оптимального рода заня¬тий. И вот что получается.
Выбивает дробь.
Але-оп! Поздравляю! Ай да Лизавета Петровна, ай да моло¬дец! Тебе крупно повезло. Счастливый ты человек, Лизавета Петровна. Одним словом, из тебя получится прекрасный цветовод.
Огурцова. Кто?
Диагност. И не просто цветовод, а цветовод-декоратор. Профессия редкая, востребованная, общественно значимая, и вообще. Здорово?
Огурцова. Здорово! Только я артисткой хочу стать. Арти¬стка из меня получится?
Диагност. Получится, но в другой жизни. Мы, Лизавета Петровна, тут не фокусами занимаемся и не на гуще гадаем. Вот посмотри. Эта кривая - график твоей коммуникабельности, это - уровень интеллекта. И так 10 разных параметров. Новей¬шая методика плюс компьютерная обработка. Ошибка исключе¬на. Как говорится: «Фирма веников не вяжет, а если и вяжет, то только фирменные». Да не вешай ты нос. Подумаешь, артистка. Я в твоём возрасте тоже, между прочим, мечтала в цирке высту¬пать. Арена, прожекторы, барабанная дробь. Весь вечер на ма¬неже клоун-эксцентрик. Абра-кадабра! Але-оп! И всё такое.
Огурцова. И что же? Вы не стали клоуном?
Диагност. Как видишь.
Огурцова. И не жалеете?
Диагност. А чего жалеть? У меня хорошая работа, вос¬требованная, общественно значимая. Я, можно сказать, каждый день людям помогаю. Сейчас вот тебе.
Огурцова. Спасибо.
Диагност. Спасибо. Ты мне всю жизнь благодарна бу¬дешь. Цветы любишь?
Огурцова. Люблю.
Диагност. Ну вот. Чего же тебе ещё надо? Представляешь, Лизавета Петровна, лет этак через десять станешь ты знамени¬тым дизайнером. К тебе разные знаменитости за год на приём записываться будут. Может, тогда и мне по старой памяти по-можешь икебану какую-нибудь соорудить. Ну как, поможешь?
Огурцова. Я подарю вам розмарин, это для воспомина¬ний; прошу вас, помните; а вот троицын цвет, это для дум... Вот укроп для вас и голубки; вот рута для вас и для меня тоже; её зовут травой благодарности, воскресной травой; а вы должны вашу руту носить с отличием. Вот маргаритка: я бы вам дала фиалок, но они все увяли, когда умер отец мой...
Диагност. Извини, не знала. Может, тебе водички дать?
Огурцова. Это Шекспир. Из «Гамлета».
Диагност. А! Догнала! В смысле «быть или не быть»? Ко¬нечно, быть! Быть тебе, Лизавета Петровна, цветоводом. Эники, беники, упс!
(Достаёт цветок, протягивает Лизе).
Вот так вот! Фокус-покус - и никакого мошенничества. Здо¬рово?
Огурцова. Здорово!
Диагност. Ну, до свидания, Лизавета Петровна. До встречи на вернисаже цветоводов-декораторов.
Огурцова. Прощайте! А всё-таки я буду артисткой.
Диагност. Увы, Лизавета Петровна, но новейшие методи¬ки говорят обратное.
Огурцова. Пусть говорят. А я буду. Вот увидите.

----------


## ИзюмлинкА

И далее:

Посетитель. Можно?
Диагност. Нельзя! Технический перерыв. Да, Лизавета Петровна, не видать тебе театра, как ужу облаков. Компьютер ошибаться не может. А впрочем... Чёрт его знает, железяка - она и есть железяка. А человек, это такая, я вам скажу, чуд¬ная штука.
Достаёт из стола маску клоуна, мячики и начинает жонг¬лировать.
Крибли, крабли, буме! Вот такой вот фокус-покус и никако¬го мошенничества.

Сцена 5
(В сцене участвуют: Огурцова, Режиссер, Мать, Дочь и Анна)
(На сцене Огурцова. Она ищет очки)
 Огурцова. Где же они? Куда же я их подевала? 
(Выходит режиссёр)
Режиссёр. Огурцова! Слушай мою команду. Значит, так: сегодня даём «Горькую правду». Пьеска, между нами говоря, - неважнецкая, а точнее - полная чепуха. Автор - местный гра¬фоман и бездарь.
Огурцова. Тогда почему?..
Режиссёр. А потому, что он спонсор нашего школьного театра. Мне по секрету сказали что он  обещал новый занавес подарить. Соображаешь? 
Огурцова. Ага!
Режиссёр. Ты чего головой крутишь. Потеряла чего?
Огурцова. А? Нет! Это я так, от волнения.
Режиссёр. Теперь самое главное. Репетировать нам эту галиматью было некогда. Ребята текст толком не знают. Так что, Огурцова, вся надежда на тебя.
Огурцова. Я оправдаю.
Режиссёр. Ну смотри, Огурцова, если подведёшь, я тебе этого не прощу.
Режиссёр уходит.
Огурцова (рассматривает листочки. Снова пытается найти очки). Куда же они запропастились?
(Раздается голос режиссёра: «Всем внимание! Тишина! На¬чали! Занавес!» Выходит актриса , играющая  роль матер).
Мать Да, теперь я знаю всё! (К Огурцовой). Быстро, что там дальше?
Огурцова. Быстро не могу. Я очки потеряла. Слушай: «У меня дочь..»
Мать . Надо же, у меня, оказывается,дочь! Кто бы мог по¬думать. Вот это сюрприз.
Огурцова. Хороший она...
Мать . Хорошая она девушка. Красавица, умница, вся в мать
Огурцова. Хороший она лодырь. 
Мать . Вот только лодырь. 
Огурцова. Двоечница и прогульщица
Мать . К тому же ещё прогульщица … И в кого она такой уродилась
О г у р ц о в а. Пусть только появится, я ей всё...
Мать . Пусть только заявится, я ей всё, особенно на чём сидит...
Огурцова. Всё ей скажу.
Мать  Я ей так скажу, что неделю сесть не сможет. 
Входит дочь 
О г у р ц о в а. Мне всё известно. 
Мать и дочь Мне всё известно!
 Огурцова. Один говорит: « Мне всё известно»
Дочь. Молчите, мама, я всё про вас знаю. 
Огурцова. Тупица, мать всё знает.
Мать- Ничего ты не знаешь, тупица, это я всё знаю. Почему ты бросила школу?
Дочь Я? Бросила? (К Огурцовой.) Почему я бросила?
Огурцова. Ну и почерк. Без очков ничего не понимаю.
Дочь Я там без очков ничего не понимаю.
Мать . У тебя что, дочурка, со зрением проблемы?
Дочь-  Понимаешь мама я, как в школу прихожу, так сразу ничего не вижу.
Огурцова. Что ты мелешь? Нормальное у тебя зрение. Это мне очки нужны.
Мать Не заговаривай матери зубы, всё ты видишь. Это мне очки нужны. И вообще не уходи от темы разговора. Я тебя в по¬следний раз спрашиваю: почему ты бросила школу?
Огурцова. Я не хочу больше учиться, я хочу...
Дочь Пойми меня, мама, я не хочу больше учиться, а хочу... (Огурцовой.) Чего я хочу? Может, жениться?
Огурцова крутит пальцем у виска.
Мама  (неверно истолковав жест). Ты с ума сошла? Даже не знаешь, чего хочешь!
Огурцова. Хочу работать. 
Дочь  Знаю! Я работать хочу. 
Огурцова. Я сейчас... 
Мать (с угрозой). Я тебя сейчас...
Огурцова. Я сейчас папу позову.
Мать. Позову-ка я папу 
Огурцова. Кричит «А-а-а»
Дочь А-а-а.
Огурцова. Не ты, мать  кричит.
Мать А-а-а.
Огурцова (кричит). Анна, иди сюда!
Мать А-а-а... Анна, иди сюда!
(Выходит работник театра…Анна)
Анна – Огурцова, ну что ты снова кричишь, что случилось?? (видит что идет спектакль) Не поняла, а где Огурцова? Она же меня кричала… Ой..
Огурцова. (выходит из укрытия) Понимаете, я очки потеряла..а тут текст… не тот…мне подсунули не тот текст…Простите..
(Немая сцена - провал)
Мать и дочь - Как всё запуталось!
Огурцова. Разбирайтесь без меня. Пойду за очками.
Уходит.
Мать и дочь Разбирайтесь без меня!
Таня - Я тут ни при чём!
Катя - А я при чём?
Анна - Без очков не разберёшь!
(Уходит)

Сцена 6
                             (На сцене Режиссер, Федя, Огурцова, Мать и Дочь)
 Режиссёр. Занавес! 
Ф е д я . Да опустили мы занавес. 
Режиссёр. Накрылся занавес. Ну Огурцова! Всё Огурцова! Чаша терпения переполнилась. Я тебе шанс давала?
Огурцова. Давала.
Режиссёр. А ты? Эх, Огурцова!
Федя. Она же не нарочно.
Режиссёр. Ага.. по простоте… Твоя простота, Огурцова, страшнее паровоза, который без тормозов… Одним словом, Огур¬цова, собирай манатки, и чтобы я тебя больше рядом с театром не видела.
Реплики членов группы.
-	Правильно! (Катя Ж.)
-	Давно пора! (Таня М.)
Режиссёр. И не дави на жалость. Меня этим не проймешь. У меня не нервы, а канаты, тросы стальные.
Федя. А может...
Режиссёр. Не может!
Огурцова. Как же я без театра жить буду?
Режиссёр. Не знаю, как ты без театра, а вот он без тебя прекрасно обойдётся. Разговор окончен. Адьё!
Огурцова. Любите ли вы театр?
Режиссёр. В каком смысле?
Огурцова. Любите ли вы театр так, как люблю его я?
Реплики актёров.
-	Чего это она? (Катя)
			         -Заговариваться начала! (Таня)
Огурцова. Это Белинский.
Реплики актёров.
-	Глючить начала. (Катя)
-	Белинский ей привиделся.(Таня)
Федя. Она монолог читает.
Катя -  В здравом уме и твёрдой памяти монологи не чи¬тают. А может, она сейчас на крышу влезет и сиганёт рыбкой?
Таня -  Она может.
Режиссёр – Да никуда она не сиганет… шантажистка..

Катя - А если сиганёт?
Таня - Кому отвечать?
Все смотрят на режиссёра.
Режиссёр. В общем так, Огурцова, даю тебе последний шанс.
Катя - Последний у неё был.
Режиссёр. Даю самый последний. Будешь зал к спектак¬лям готовить и вроде билетёра. И чтобы без этих твоих штучек. Понятно?
Огурцова. Понятно! Спасибо! Я оправдаю! 
Катя - Ну вот, опять ей всё с рук сошло. Нафига мы тебя режиссером выбрали…
Режиссёр. Но ведь выбрали… И поэтому - Кто у нас режиссёр? Я - режиссёр. Моё сло¬во - закон! Режиссёр сказал - режиссёр сделал! Все свободны!
(Все, кроме Огурцовой и Феди, уходят) 
Ф е д я . Ну ты как?
Огурцова. Ничего. Станиславскую только жалко. И за что ей  со мной такое мучение?
Федя . Да ладно, не переживай. Она ещё увидит, какая ты та¬лантливая. Все увидят.
Огурцова. А ты знаешь, Федя, я только сейчас поняла, как надо сыграть эту сцену.
Федя. Какую?
Огурцова. Вот эту...
(Уходят)

Сцена 7
(На сцене: Анна, Комарова, Орлов, Ната Шевченко, Лиза Белугина, Федя, Режиссер)
(За кулисами перед премьерой. Суета, актёры повторяют текст. Нервничают.)
Орлов - Где моя шпага?
Комарова - Кто взял мою шляпу?
Лиза Белугина Наташе - Нет, я думаю, с веером тебе лучше.
Комарова - Где Цветкова? Вечно она опаздывает. Прима!
(Вбегает режиссёр)
Режиссёр. Катастрофа!
Комарова. Что случилось?
Режиссёр. Мы пропали!
 Орлов. Что пропало?
Режиссёр. Всё пропало! Мы горим синим пламенем. 
Все. Пожар?!
Режиссёр. Хуже! Цветкова заболела.
Орлов. Что, так серьёзно?
Режиссёр. Свинка. Голос сел, и вот такая шея.
Комарова. Я в шоке!
Анна -  А может, её загримировать?
Федя .Ага, паранджу на неё надеть. Асалям алейкум, Офе-лия-ханум.
Режиссёр. Вы что, не понимаете? Это же провал!
Комарова. И правда. А что же делать?
Режиссёр. Повеситься! Лично я этого не переживу. В зале аншлаг. Комиссия пришла нас на областной конкурс отбирать. Позор!
Орлов. А может, мы как-нибудь того, без Офелии сыг¬раем?
Режиссёр. Ты долго думал? 
Орлов. Нет.
Режиссёр. Оно и видно. Может, нам и без Гамлета сыг¬рать?
Орлов. С какой стати? Я же здоровый.
 Режиссёр. А толку? Нет, остаётся только повеситься.
 Федя. Лично я в данной ситуации вижу два варианта. 
Все. Какие?
Федя. Вариант первый - заменить Цветкову другой ак¬трисой.
Режиссёр. Другой у нас нет. 
Федя. Есть! 
Все. Кто?
Федя . Огурцова. Да вы не думайте. Она же всю роль знает. Мы с ней репетировали.
Режиссёр. Лучше повеситься.
Федя . А вот это - вариант номер два. Кстати, могу подска¬зать, где по-быстрому достать верёвку.
Режиссёр. Где она? 
Федя. Верёвка? 
Режиссёр. Огурцова! 
Федя. На посту, зрителей в зал пропускает.
Орлов. Вы что, серьёзно? Это же авантюра.
Комарова. Я в шоке!
Федя. Ты у нас постоянно в шоке. Просто чокнутая ка¬кая-то.
Комарова. Да я... да ты... я тебе...
Режиссёр. Молчать! Значит, так: производим замену. Офелию будет играть Огурцова.
Орлов. Да ты что? Смеёшся, что ли? Огурцова - Офелия! Лично я с ней на сцену не выйду.
Режиссёр. Разговорчики? Кто у нас режиссёр? Я! Я ре¬шение приняла!
Орлов. И я принял! Не буду я позориться! Счастливо ос¬таваться. Ни пуха вам ни пера.
Все. К чёрту!
Режиссёр. Где она?
Федя. Огурцова?
Режиссёр. Верёвка.
Ф е д я . Да сдалась тебе эта верёвка.
Режиссёр. А что делать с «чумой» вместо Офелии, и «дыр¬кой от бублика» вместо Гамлета. За пять минут до премьеры. Может, у тебя и Гамлет на примете есть?
Федя. Есть!
Все. Кто?
Федя. Я!
Режиссёр. Ты?! Принц Датский! Боже мой! Мне даже в кошмарах такого привидеться не могло. Ну, чего вы стоите?! Волоките сюда Огурцову; гримируйте этого Гамлета и помните: провала я не переживу!
Финал
(По сцене нервно шагает из угла в угол режиссёр. Вбегает артист)
Анна - Вот ты где? А тебя там все ищут. Публика режис¬сера требует.
Режиссёр. Зачем? Бить будут?
Артист. Наоборот. На руках понесут.
Режиссёр. Значит, не провал?
Артист. Какой провал? Триумф! Овации, «Браво!», и всё такое. Огурцову забросали...
Режиссёр. Помидорами?
Артист. Цветами. Одним словом, полный успех.
 Режиссёр. Иди ты! 
Артист. Вместе пойдём.
(Артисты выходят на поклон. Овации. Крики «Браво).
Режиссёр. Ну Огурцова! Ну удружила! Этого я тебе ни¬когда не забуду. 
(Обнимает Огурцову все кроме Лизы и Феди уходят)
Огурцова. Ты знаешь, Федя, только благодаря тебе я сегодня  сыграла Офелию.
Федя. А я Гамлета – благодаря тебе…
Огурцова. Благодаря нам….)
Федя. Ты обязательно будешь великой артисткой..Лиза..
Огурцова. А ты – артистом….
Федя. Нееет… Я буду великим режиссером… Для тебя… Значит, завтра, как всегда, после репетиции здесь?
Огурцова. Как всегда))  И ещё... Ты знаешь, Федя, я долж¬на тебе признаться...
Федя. Что ты любишь театр?
Огурцова. Да, но не только.
Ф е д я . А чего ещё? Ну, говори.
Огурцова. Скажу. Завтра после репетиции….)

----------


## ИзюмлинкА

Так же безумно нравиться пьеса Ксении Драгунской "Все мальчишки - дураки, все девченки - вредины"  
Удачи всем)

----------


## Виталя 30

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста с пьесой к новому году или новогодней сказкой. только наченаю руководить театральным кружком у меня дети от 10 до 17 лет. постановку надо примерно на возрост 10- 15 лет. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Тяня

Привет всем! Я руководитель народного театра " Родники" .Ставим пьесу А.Винокурова " Человек из шкафа".Премьеру планируем в ноябре. А на следующий год у нас юбилей театра.У кого есть какие наработки по проведению юбилея поделитесь , пожалуйста.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Вот я добралась и до этой темки. Я работаю в Центре внешкольной работы и у меня есть одна группа детей, называемся мы "Театр досуга" и занимаемся в основном организацией и проведением наших мероприятий центра и районных мероприятий отдела образования. Детки у меня хорошие 17 человек и желающих с каждым годом все больше, но возможности сделать еще одну группу нет. Мы в основном делаем театрализованные представления на календарные праздники (осенний праздник, новый год, масленица, 9 мая) Только на новый год ставим спектакль. У нас в репертуаре много миниатюр, различных сценок и т.д. В этом году на районном фестивале мы заняли 1 место. У меня 7 мальчиков, остальные девочки. Причем мальчики подобрались талантливые, чему я несказанно рада. Мои детки уже доросли до полноценного спектакля и сами очень этого хотят. Возможности у нас есть. Каждый новый год мы неплохо зарабатываем, делаем для предприятий города новогодние утренники. Заработали на световые эффекты, снегмашину, муз.аппаратуру. Не дотянули до театрального света. В прошлом году спектакль ставили полностью на заработные деньги:(костюмы, реквизит). 
Я режиссер массовых праздников и мне трудновато вести театр, не хватает знаний. Помогает то, что сама играла долго в народном театре и занималась в театральной студии, когда училась в Санк-Петербурге. Но что- ищу в интернете, что-то в книгах. Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите какую пьесу можно взять для моих деток, чтобы все были задействованы (ох как они не любят дублеров) Возраст 11-17 лет.
Если написала сумбурно- извините.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

[quote="Виталя 30;4155677"]По умолчанию

    Здравствуйте, коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста с пьесой к новому году или новогодней сказкой. только наченаю руководить театральным кружком у меня дети от 10 до 17 лет. постановку надо примерно на возрост 10- 15 лет. Помогите пожалуйста. 

Это я брала из какого-то сборника и немного переделывала. Не люблю сказки в стихах, но эта прошла неплохо. 
Под веселую музыку скоморохи заводят в зал детей.
СТЕПА. Внимание! Внимание! Доводится до сведения
Всех, кто пришел заранее, и тех, кто опоздал.
Что через несколько минут,
Минуты быстро пробегут,
Мы начинаем представленье
Всем зрителям на удивленье!
КЛЕПА. Спешите к нам, спешите все
На праздник новогодний!
Мы представление начнем
Для вас, друзья, сегодня
Расскажем правду, все как есть
иль как должно случиться.
Спешите все! Возможность есть вам в сказке очутиться.
СТЕПА. В Новый год всегда случаются чудеса и необычные приключения. И, конечно же, вы помните знаменитую сказку про Снежную Королеву.
КЛЕПА. Бр-р-р-р, как сразу холодом потянуло. Сегодня мы расскажем вам о том, что произошло в канун Нового года  с Каем и Гердой.
СТЕПА. Но знаменитые Кай и Герда давно выросли. У них появились свои дети и даже внуки. Наша сказка – про тех Кая и Герду, которые носят имена своих бабушки и Дедуш-ки.
КЛЕПА. Эта история произошла….
(Звучит тревожная музыка, фон «Порыв ветра»)
Кажется, сказка начинается.

        СЦЕНА  1

(Зимний лес. Вьюга. На сцене Король Тролль и Снежная Королева. У Тролля- зеркало)
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Я – всемогущий,
Я--злой, презлющий,
Меня не тронь,
Меня не тронь,
Убью я радости! Ха-ха-ха!
Устрою гадости… Ха-ха-ха!
Я страшный Тролль!
Я жуткий Тролль! Ха-ха-ха
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Мне холод нужен,
Люблю я стужу!
Пускай все люди
Добро забудут ! Ха-ха-ха
Мне лед милее,
Добро всех греет(Б-р-р-)
Мне холод нужен,
Люблю я стужу!
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Величество, позвольте, так сказать,
Вам зеркальце живое показать.
Да это мой шедевр! Изобретенье!
В нем только зло, добро в нем в искаженьи
Стекло все доброе в уродство превращает…
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. А люди что?
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ Добро в них убивает.
(Звучит мелодия песни «Берегись, берегись шутить не станем из мультфильма, или «Песня приведений» на слова Г.Гладкова, муз. Ю.Энтина.  Король Тролль и Снежная Ко-ролева танцуют.
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Мой Тролль, мы с зеркалом завьюжимся до неба!
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Идея классная! Да, там еще я не был!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА.  Какими в зеркале ты ангелов увидишь?
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Уродцами! Я так их ненавижу!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Мой, Тролль, не следует так в небо нам спешить,
Злодейство на земле нам надобно свершить!
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. И что же мы такого плохого совершим?
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА.  Детей на всей  земле мы праздника лишим!
Вон елку наряжают все с утра…
Ждет Дедушку Мороза детвора…
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. О! Умница! Лучом зеркальным Дедушку Мороза
Мы без труда с тобою заморозим!.
(Злобно смеются, поют.)
Пускай детвора готовится с утра, 
И ждет новогодний карнавал!
А Дед Мороз в пути, не сможет он дойти,
Не пустим мы его на этот бал!
Какой , бедняга, он, идет с подарками,
А мы потушим весь огонь добра!
Пускай Дед Мороз изведает слез,
Забудет все! Ах,  зеркало мое!
СТЕПА. Что же делать, детвора?
Приключилась беда.
КЛЕПА. Если злой Король Тролль  и коварная Снежная Королева заморозят Дедушку Мороза, то он не приедет к нам на праздник. Надо что-то делать.
СТЕПА. Я знаю, нам надо каким-то образом попасть в сказку и помешать им.
КЛЕПА. Ребята а вы готовы вместе с нами отправиться в сказку и помочь спасти Деда Мороза? (Проводится игра: «Мы сейчас пойдем направо….)
                       СЦЕНА 2
(Комната. Наряжена елка . Кай и Герда поливают розы)
КАЙ. На дворе метель, морозы,
ГЕРДА. А у нас цветут все розы!
КАЙ. Мы с тобою все успели!
ГЕРДА. За окном снега метут…
Что  ребята не идут?
Очень долго гости едут…
КАЙ. Замело дороги снегом.
Слушай, как ты думаешь, а бабушка нам правду про Снежную королеву рассказывала? Или, может быть, так, сказочку с нашими именами сочинила?
ГЕРДА. Я думаю, правду. Бабушка нас никогда не обманывала.
КАЙ. А я думаю, сочинила.
ГЕРДА. Нет! Бабушка никогда ничего не сочиняет!
(раздается стук в дверь, входят дети со Снегурочкой)

ДЕТИ: Дедушка Мороз не заблудился?
- Снегурочка, почему ты без Дедушки Мороза?
-Ну, где же он?
-А, может быть, он заболел?
ГЕРДА. Ребята, Снегурочка,
Мы уже вас заждались.
КАЙ. Вы нормально добрались?
ГЕРДА. А за Дедушку Мороза 
Почему-то мне тревожно…
(Дети опять начинают шуметь)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Тихо, тихо, не шумите,
Все немного подождите,
Дедушка уже в дороге,
Подождем совсем немного.
Вы, ребята, не томитесь,
Вместе за руки возьмитесь,
С вами мы скучать не станем,
В хоровод у елки встанем.
ДЕТИ: Надоело нам скучать!
              Будем петь  и танцевать!
( Все спускаются в зал и танцуют с детьми веселый танец.)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Почему он не идет?
Кто нам елочку зажжет?
Кто порадует  ребят?
Кто оценит маскарад?
Где ты, Дедушка Мороз,
Борода и красный нос,
Иль в дороге уморился,
Ой, неужто заблудился?
Ребята, а вдруг Дедушка Мороз заблудился? Давайте  его позовем. Пусть он нас услышит! Ну, дружно, вместе: «Дедушка Мороз, иди к нам!»
(дети зовут Деда Мороза)
ГОЛОС ДЕДА МОРОЗА: Ого-го-о! Иду, иду, ребятушки !
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Слышите? Дедушка Мороз где-то рядом.  
(Начинает звучать тревожная музыка, греметь, гаснет свет, раздается холодный смех Снежной королевы и Короля Тролля, они появляются на сцене)
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА.  Дед Мороз у нас в плену!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Что случилось, не пойму?
                             Дедушка Мороз, куда ты
                              Тебя ждали все ребята!
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Гениальная вещица (любуется зеркалом)
Чуду только восхитится!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Дед Мороз в плену! Отлично!
Злой теперь он, безразличный!
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. В царстве Королевы тоже
Недостаточно мороза…
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Сани, трогайте, вперед!
(Карета уезжает под завывание ветра и вьюги)
 СНЕГУРОЧКА. (вслед карете) Как же так? А Новый год?
(Опускается занавес. На авансцене Снегурочка садится на пенек и плачет, рядом Кай и Герда).
КАЙ. Тут слезами не поможешь
ГЕРДА. Как же, Кай, я плачу тоже…
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Ведь теперь на целом свете
Без подарков будут дети!
ГЕРДА. Да, без Дедушки Мороза
Праздника не будет тоже…
КАЙ: Нужно Дедушку Мороза
Нам скорее выручать.
Знаю, кто его похитил,
Знаю, где его искать!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Знаешь, кто его похитил?
ГЕРДА. Знаешь где его искать?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Кто? Куда? Ну, говори!
ГЕРДА. Кай, любимый, не томи!
КАЙ. Это злая королева.
ГЕРДА. Неужели?
КАЙ. Бабушка говорила правду, когда-то в царстве Снежной Королевы наш прадед был.
ГЕРДА. В царстве Снежной Королевы!
Там он всех родных забыл!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Как без Дедушки Мороза?
Я, ребята, пропаду!
КАЙ. Не горюй, не плачь, Снегурка,
Все равно его найдем!
Вот, волшебные огни,
Все волшебные они,
Их зажечь должны мы сами
Добрым словом и делами.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Значит Дедушку Мороза
Свет огня согреет тоже?
КАЙ. Дедушку освободим
И в обиду не дадим!
ГЕРДА.   Зло огонь уничтожает,
Сразу в сердце лед растает!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Колдовство мы одолеем!
ВМЕСТЕ. Свет добра всего сильнее!
(Герои поют песенку на мелодию песни «Падал снег» В.Витлина на слова П.Дзюба)
Знаем, далек наш путь,
Лишь снег и пурга в пути.
Страшно нам, просто жуть,
Но нужно без страха идти.
Мы в дорогу с собой возьмем
Наш волшебный добра огонь.
Злой Король, принимаем бой,
Не боимся тебя мы. Тролль!
Новый год идет по земле,
Чтобы радость земле дарить,
Чтоб Снегурочке, Герде, мне
Этот мир любить,
Чтобы детям на всей земле
Добро дарить.
( На сцену выбегают клоуны.)
КЛЕПА. Здравствуйте, мы можем вам помочь.
КАЙ. А вы кто такие?
СТЕПА. Мы веселые клоуны,  меня зовут Степа
КЛЕПА. А меня, Клепа.
СТЕПА. Пока мы пробирались в вашу сказку. чтобы предупредить вас об опасности, мы попали к Фее цветов, вот у нее и задержались. Там так красиво….. Цветы… Ах!
КЛЕПА. Но главное у нее есть волшебный шар, в котором можно увидеть все сказки
СТЕПА. С его помощью мы найдем замок коварной Королевы и спасем Деда Мороза.
КЛЕПА. А с нами все ребята готовы отправиться в дорогу, правда ребята?
(Дети отвечают) Тогда в путь!
СТЕПА и КЛЕПА спускаются в зал, проводят игру.

                 СЦЕНА 3.

(На сцене  цветочный сад Феи цветов, звучит музыка, Фея ходит по саду, любуется цве-тами. Входят Кай, Герда и Снегурочка, а клоуны спустились в зал к детям )
ФЕЯ. Здравствуйте, милые дети. Скажите кто вы и куда путь держите?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Добрая Фея, только ты можешь нам помочь. Король Тролль и Снежная Королева похитили Дедушку Мороза, и у всех ребят на земле не будет теперь самого ве-селого и любимого праздника, Нового года.
ГЕРДА. Мы должны его спасти, найти и разморозить.
КАЙ. А вместе с Дедом Морозом вернуть детям праздник, веселье, шутки и конечно же подарки.
ФЕЯ. Милые дети, я помогу вам, но мне очень грустно одной в этом прекрасном саду.
Останьтесь у меня в гостях, полюбуйтесь моими прекрасными цветами , понюхайте их аромат  (в сторону) И вы забудете куда шли, забудете обо всем и останетесь у меня, мне как раз нужны помощники. У меня так много цветов, что одна я уже не справляюсь.
(Звучит песня, Фея поет, на сцене- танец цветов.  Кай, Герда и Снегурочка  двигаются как-будто во сне.)
ГЕРДА. Как здесь хорошо, я бы осталась здесь навсегда!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. А я никогда еще не видела столько восхитительных цветов, они так кра-сивы! А их аромат заставляет забыть обо всем!
КАЙ. (повторяет за Снегурочкой автоматически) За-с-тавляет за-быть обо всем… обо всем… Стоп! Герда, Снегурочка, мы забыли куда мы шли! Очнитесь!
ГЕРДА. Что же мы напрасно теряем время?! Мы же шли спасать Деда Мороза.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Добрая Фея, пожалуйста, помоги нам! 
ФЕЯ. (в сторону) Да, на мальчишек аромат и красота цветов  не действуют, так как на де-вочек, этот Кай все испортил. (В сторону детей)
Хорошо, я помогу вам, но вы должны мне пообещать, что будете приходить в гости и по-могать в саду.
КАЙ. Мы обещаем, помогать тебе в саду, добрая Фея!
ФЕЯ. (Обращается к цветам) Ну-ка, принесите мой волшебный шар.
(Цветы приносят шар) Вот, берите. Дорога вам предстоит трудная и долгая, вам придется идти через лес, где полно разбойников. А может, все-таки, останетесь?
Благоуханье   и покой – 
Вот счастье жизни, ангел мой!
К чему такая суета?
Ведь тут такая красота!  
ГЕРДА. Здесь так хорошо, но нам надо идти
Ведь Деда Мороза нам надо найти. Прощай, Фея Цветов
СНЕГУРОЧКА и КАЙ. Прощай!
(ВСЕ ГЕРОИ УХОДЯТ СО СЦЕНЫ)
Внизу в зале. 
СТЕПА. Волшебный шар приведет наших друзей к замку Снежной Королевы.
КЛЕПА. Да, но на пути их ждут испытания, трудности. Ребята, а вы боитесь трудностей?
СТЕПА. Тогда, пройдем испытания?  (Проводят эстафеты)

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

СЦЕНА 4
На сцене зимний лес. Избушка разбойников. Над ней черный флаг. Новогодняя елка на-ряжена атрибутами разбойников, ножами, костями, рогатками и т.п. Действие начинается так: Дочка старой разбойницы капризничает. Ей нужна елка с новогодними игрушками и подарком Деда Мороза. Старуха наряжает елку, а дочка топает ногами.
СТАРУХА. У дочурки ненаглядной
Будет елочка нарядной…
ДОЧКА. Не такая. не хочу!
Я тебя поколочу!
СТАРУХА. Не такая? Вот те на!
А какая же нужна?
Я кинжал не пожалела,
И рогатку вон надела!
ДОЧКА. (Срывает с елки игрушки, топчет их):
Вот кинжал! А вот рогатка!
Эта елка стала гадкой!
Я тебе давно толкую,
Дай, как у детей, другую.
Чтобы яркие игрушки,
Чтоб фонарики, хлопушки,
Чтобы пряники, конфеты…
Надоели кости эти!
СТАРУХА. Хватит резать без ножа,
Лучше б сесть мне на ежа!
Как дочурку ублажать?
Ох, куда же мне бежать?
ДОЧКА. В лес! Немедленно!  Спеши!
Ты хоть шишек принеси!
Да грибов у рыжей Белки…
Что стоишь? Лети же стрелкой!
СТАРУХА. ( Поет песню «Пиратскую» из мультфильма):
По морям и по лесам мы гуляем здесь и там.
И никто нас не зовет в гости. Ха-ха-ха-ха!
А над нами черный флаг, а на флаге белый знак-
Человеческие кости. Ха-ха-ха-ха !
По лесам и по морям воля наша здесь и там!
Все, что воля дарит нам, делим пополам,
А воля шлет нам золотой  навар
Шлет заграничный
Нам в руки лично!
За все добро, за медь и серебро
Заплатит пуля, ножик под ребро!
ДОЧКА (свистит, на свист выбегают разбойники)
Засиделися мы, братцы!
Не пора ли нам размяться!
РАЗБОЙНИКИ (хором)
Пора!
(Звучит фонограмма- исполняется танец разбойников. После танца, возращается раз-бойница со Снегурочкой, Каем и Гердой)
СТАРУХА. Вот кого я в плен взяла!
Глянь, Снегурку привела.
(толкает Герду и Кая к елке)
Елку нарядите дочке!
А не то… Убью, и точка.
ДОЧКА. (рассматривает Снегурочку)  Ха, акая ты смешная…
Косы… шубка меховая…
Ну, а где твой  Дед Мороз?
Где его подарков воз?
ГЕРДА. Дед Мороз попал в беду.
СНЕГУРОЧКА.
Без него я пропаду (плачет)
КАЙ. Он у Снежной Королевы
Заколдованный в плену.
ДОЧКА. (Снегурочке)
Не реви ты, успокойся!
Ничего я не пойму…
Что?
И Деда, и подарки
Королева увезла?

Мама, едем. есть работа! (рассуждает)
Королева… ну, дела…
СТАРУХА. Что надумала, дуреха!
Ты маленько, погоди…
Тролль и Королева эта-
Очень сильные враги!
КАЙ. Это верно, это правда,
Их кинжалом не спугнешь!
Только добрыми делами
Королеву в плен возьмешь.
ДОЧКА. Мама, слышишь? Ну, потеха…
Прямо со смеху помрешь…
Добрые дела…(с иронией)
О чем ты?
Неужели ты не врешь?
ГЕРДА. Девочка, там, в Королевстве,
Все с холодными сердцами.
Пленники у Королевы
Будто лед холодный, сами.
КАЙ. Царство это не простое,
Царство это – ледяное…
Лишь огонь любви спасает!
Она все чары разрушает!
СТАРУХА. (недоверчиво, игриво)
Вот ведь как… ага… любовь…
Заиграла в жилах кровь…
Добрые дела, слова…
Как кружится голова…
ДОЧКА. (матери) Не кривляйся. будто жаба,
Смойся , мама, говорю…
СТАРУХА. Ой, дочурка, что их слушать,
Хочешь, я их застрелю?
ДОЧКА. Мама, как-никак, мы – люди,
Ну, давай разбой забудем
И пойдем с тобою тоже
Мы Снегурочке поможем.
СТАРУХА. Э-Э-э… Так и быть, иди, ступай,
И … никого не обижай!
Эх, была, не была.
Жизнь, она ведь так мала!
А от жизни разбоем
Даже волки воем воют !
(Старуха уходит. Герои выходят на передний план сцены.)
КАЙ. (разбойнице)
Девочка, ты просто чудо!
ГЕРДА. Вместе нам всем легче будет
Трудности  преодолеть.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Только бы успеть, успеть…Волшебный шар, показывай нам дорогу!
(уходят, занавес закрывается)
СТЕПА. Вот, ребятки. так бывает,
Доброта зло побеждает.
И разбойники с дороги
Стали добрыми в итоге.
КЛЕПА. Но не просто будет, братцы,
Им до Царства льдов добраться.
Королеве Снежной нужно,
Чтобы в сердце была стужа.
А для пленников всех царства
У нее одно лекарство:
Холод в сердце, безразличье…
Королева сама лично
Пленников оберегает.
Всех их памяти лишает.
(Фонограмма волнующей мелодии)
СТЕПА. Дед Мороз забыл детей,
Не желает он затей,
Не желает танцев жарких,
И забыл он про подарки,
И Снегурочку забыл…
Всех забыл, кого любил.
Наша сказочка в пути,
Что в ней дальше – поглядим.
(Клоуны уходят, а на пенек взбирается Ворон)
ВОРОН (смотрит в подзорную трубу)
Кар-кар-р, Высоко сижу, Далеко гляжу! Кар-р, кар-р!
(разворачивает газету)
Про то и про это,
Про то и про это
Поведает правду
«Лесная газета».
Вот новости сороки.
Что пишет белобока?
Кар-р, Кар-р! Сенсация! Сенсация!
Ой, крылья задрожали,
Кар-р, Дедушку Мороза
Похитили! Укр-р-рали!
(смотрит в подзорную трубу)
Ну вот, вор-ронья голова…
Прокар-р-кал я гостей,
Они почти стучат!
Вот-вот уж у дверей!
(звучит музыкальная заставка на начало картины)

СЦЕНА 5

(Действие происходит в Королевстве Принцессы. Стоит нарядная елка. Принцесса поет песенку «Женихи все надоели» на мелодию «Песенки Рыжехвостенькой» из мультфильма. Принцесса наряжает елку, раздается стук в дверь. Входят Снегурочка. Кай. Герда и ма-ленькая разбойница)
ПРИНЦЕССА (Удивленно)
Мальчик! Ах, какой ты милый!
Вот, не зря же мне  приснилось:
Принц пожаловал ко мне
Прямо с неба на коне!
( к девочкам)
Кто такие? Вы откуда?
Впрочем, все равно, кто будет
Развлекать меня сегодня…
(Каю)
Мальчик, может ты голодный?
КАЙ. Здравствуйте, Вы нас простите…
ПРИНЦЕССА. (всех тащит в центр сцены)
Быстро вместе проходите,
Прошу время не терять,
Меня нужно развлекать!
В кошки-мышки поиграем?
Это просто. все мы знаем.
Мальчик, будешь ты котом!
Для игры просторный дом!
(на сцене танец – игра «Кошки –мышки». Во время танца Снегурочка уединяется, она плачет)
ПРИНЦЕССА. Мне так весело! Ты плачешь…
Что, мой выбор неудачен?
Нехорошая игра?
Или отдохнуть пора?
КАЙ. Выбор Ваш вполне удачен.
РАЗБОЙНИЦА. От беды Снегурка плачет
(Появляется Ворон)
ВОРОН. Кар-р!
Вот они, опер-ре-дили,
Здесь! И не пр- ре-дупредили!
ПРИНЦЕССА. Ну, не каркай,  видишь слезы?
ВОРОН. Я сейчас заплачу тоже!
(показывает газету)
Пишут, что его Укр-р-рали!
ПРИНЦЕССА. Кто? Кого? Когда украли?
ГЕРДА. Дед Мороз сейчас в плену.
ПРИНЦЕССА. Как же так? Я не пойму.
КАЙ. Жуткий Тролль и Королева
В царство льдов его забрали!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Они Дедушку Мороза
Взяли и заколдовали!
РАЗБОЙНИЦА. И мешок с подарками
Тоже прихватили!
ГЕРДА. Праздника у елочки
Всех детей лишили!
ПРИНЦЕССА (подбегает к елке)
Ну, а как же Новый год?
Деда к елке каждый ждет!
Каждый год здесь праздник яркий!
Я останусь без подарка?
Нет! Такому не бывать!
Нужно Деда выручать!
ВОРОН. Кар, друзья, и я готов
С вами прямо в царство льдов!
КАЙ. О, Принцесса, путь далекий, 
А у нас режим жестокий,
Нужно быстро нам идти,
Вы устанете6 в пути!
ПРИНЦЕССА. Что я, неженка какая?
Я смогу! Я не такая.
Плохо Дедушке Морозу,
Потерпеть мы тоже сможем!
ВОРОН. Кар-р! Друзья, я пр-редлагаю…
ПРИНЦЕССА. Ты о чем? Я это знаю?
ВОРОН. Наши быстрые олени!
ПРИНЦЕССА. Да, они не знают лени,
В царство льдов – страну оленью
Нас умчат в одно мгновенье!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Сколько у меня друзей!
ВОРОН. Кар-р-р, пр-релестно!
В путь скор-р-ей!
(Олени увозят героев и детей в зале, Степу и Клепу, под мелодию песни «Увезу тебя я в тундру», в страну оленью.)
СТЕПА. Трибли, крабли, мугли, мя,
Сказочка в пути моя…
КЛЕПА. Сказочка в пути – моя!
СТЕПА. (подает ему руку) Наша!
И не трудно догадаться
В сказке чудеса вершатся.
КЛЕПА. В добром деле наша слава.
Лишь от добрых дел всем славно.
С добрым делом ты сильнее,
С добрым делом ты смелее,
СТЕПА. Одолеть каприз не сложно,
Даже горы сдвинуть можно!
Зло отступит на пути,
Сможешь друга ты найти.
ВМЕСТЕ, В мире будет красота.
Если в сердце – доброта. (Звучит музыкальная отбивка на начало картины. Занавес под-нимается.) 

СЦЕНА 6
( Царство Снежной Королевы.)
ДЕД МОРОЗ. (считает на калькуляторе) За последнюю неделю
Я всего немало сделал
Снегом Африку пугал!
Вот потеха, вот скандал! Ха-ха-ха!
Там ведь снега не видали,
Сполошились, испугались.
Ну, а я еще завьюжил!
Да морозцем их, да стужей! Ха-ха-ха!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Молодец, тебя хвалю,
Волю выполнил мою.
ДЕД МОРОЗ . На домах развесил лед
Возмущается народ!
А сосульки до земли!
Как пугают всех они!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Мне ты верно сослужил
Что ж, награду заслужил. (дает ему мороженое)
Это вкусно, угостись
И немного развлекись.
(хлопает в ладоши. Выбегают снежинки. Танец  «Снежинок». В танце Королева уходит. Появляются дети и Снегурочка)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Дедушка Мороз, родной,
Милый, добрый, что с тобой
Ты меня не узнаешь?
ДЕД МОРОЗ (отталкивает ее)
Кто ты? Фу, ты слезы льешь…
ГЕРДА. (Берет его за руку)
Мы тебя пришли спасти,
Дедушка, за мной иди.
КАЙ. Очень скоро Новый год,
Дети встанут в хоровод!
ДЕД МОРОЗ. Елка… дети… вы о чем?
РАЗБОЙНИЦА. Дед Мороз, пора, идем!
ПРИНЦЕССА. Дедушка, твои усы,
Ну, неписанной красы!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Улыбнись, и все пройдет,
И растает в сердце лед.
КАЙ. Нам пора зажечь огни!
Нам помогут лишь они!
(Дети зажигают огни. На заднем плане меняются декорации, сосульки на цветы.)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. (Подбегает к цветам)
Это сделал огонек?
РАЗБОЙНИЦА. Посмотри, растаял лед!
ГЕРДА. Ах, и розы расцвели!
КАЙ. Получилось! Мы смогли!
(Дед Мороз оглядывается, обнимает детей)
ДЕД МОРОЗ. Где же вы так долго были?
Вижу, вижу, не забыли…
(к разбойнице)
Что разбойница-малышка, 
Затаилась, словно мышка?
(к принцессе)
Юная Принцесса тоже
Пришла к Дедушке Морозу?
Я теперь послушной буду,
Все капризы я забуду!
(На сцене неожиданно начинает сверкать, греметь, темнеть. Появляются Король Тролль и Снежная Королева. Они встревожены. Звучит музыка, они танцуют танец ги-бели их  царства зла и покидают сцену.
Все положительные герои выходят на авансцену)

                  ФИНАЛ.

СТЕПА. Вот и сказочке конец,
КЛЕПА. А кто слушал – молодец!
КАЙ. Бродит зло зимой и летом,
Обижает взрослых, деток.
ГЕРДА. Лишь добром зло побеждают,
Знайте, дети, кто не знает.
РАЗБОЙНИЦА. Лишь хорошими делами
Мы себя украсим сами.
ПРИНЦЕССА. Волю нервам не давайте.
Никогда не зазнавайтесь!
ВОРОН. Др-ружбой, дети дорожите,
Кар-р, др-руг др-ругу помогите!
ФЕЯ. Блестят и тают глыбы снега,
Во льдах играет солнца луч.
Друзья друг друга не забудут,
И снова розы расцветут.
КОРОЛЬ ТРОЛЬ. Пусть ребятам Новый год
Много радости несет!
СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА. Ярких праздников и смеха,
Зимней радостной потехи!
СТАРУХА. Маму с папой уважайте,
Никого не огорчайте.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Всех ребят зовет сегодня
Праздник к елке Новогодней.
ДЕД МОРОЗ. Знаю, знаю, что пора,
К елке хочет детвора!
Скажем дружно: раз, два, три
Наша елочка, гори!
Торопиться нам не нужно,
К елочке пойдем мы дружно.
Встанем к елке в хоровод,
Встретим вместе Новый год !

----------

Ludmila Mikus (06.02.2017), Миро4ка (19.09.2017)

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Вот еще один новогодний сценарий. Брала из ЧРГ - дорабатывала

Путаница
Новогодняя сказка.
Действующие лица: Дед Мороз, Снегурочка, Бармалей, Волк, Мальвина, Емеля, Кощей Бессмертный, Пепи, Мальчик, Девочка., Баба Яга, кот Матроскин, Снеговик, Гаврюша.

На сцене стоит украшенная елка. Звучит новогодняя музыка.
 Появляются Мальчик и Девочка с книгой в руках.

Девочка. Вот, читай: «И наступил Новый год».
Мальчик. Почему?
Девочка. Потому что ровно в полночь к детям пришел Дед Мороз и принес подарки.
Мальчик. И ты веришь в эту чепуху?
Девочка. Если очень захотеть, чудеса случаются. Сегодня канун Нового года, а значит, все возможно. Зажмурь глаза, сосчитай до трех. (Мальчик закрывает глаза, считает вме-сте с Девочкой.) Раз, два, три... Смотри!
Под звуки музыки «В лесу родилась елочка» с другой стороны сцены выхо¬дят
 Снеговик  и Снегурочка. Они подхо¬дят к елке, поправляют на ней мишуру.
Песня Снеговика «Вокруг меня веселье» и танец пингвинов.
Снегурочка. Смотри, какая елка красивая!
Снеговик. Детям должна понравить¬ся. Еще добавим несколько игрушек, позовем Деда Мороза ... и готово! Можно встречать Новый год.

В это время Мальчик вырывает книгу у Девочки, страницы разлетаются. Девочка броса-ется их собирать. Звон колокольчиков. Свет гаснет, потом вспыхивает вновь. На сцене Снеговик оглядывается по сторонам.

Что такое? Куда это Снегурочка поде¬валась? Только сейчас со мной разго¬варивала и вдруг исчезла. Как сквозь землю провалилась. Растаять не могла, сейчас зима...
На сцену, озираясь, выходит Бармалей.
Бармалей. Ничего не понимаю. В Аф¬рике зимы не бывает, а тут целые сугро¬бы лежат. (Трогает елку.) И пальмы колючие.
Снеговик (не оборачиваясь). Это не пальмы, это елки.
Бармалей. А ананасы? Мелкие какие-то. 
Снеговик. Это шишки. 
Бармалей. Обезьяны маленькие и пушистые.
Снеговик. Это белки. 
Бармалей (увидев, с кем говорит). А ты кто? Докторишка?
Снеговик (поворачиваясь). Нет. 
Бармалей. Думаешь, бороду сбрил, и я тебя не узнаю? Вот халат белый тебя и выдал.
Снеговик. Ничего я не менял. А бороды у меня и некогда и не было. А вы откуда будете?
Бармалей. Из Африки. Ты что, не знаешь Африку? (Снеговик отри¬цательно качает го-ловой.) Ну, как же: «В Африке акулы. В Африке гориллы. В Африке большие злые кроко-дилы». 
Песня Бармалея.
Снеговик. А... Так вы крокодил! 
Бармалей. Это почему же я крокодил? 
Снеговик (немного подумав). По¬тому что злой.
Бармалей. Слушай, ты крокодилов не видел?
Снеговик. Зайцев видел, волков видел, медведей, а вот крокодила — первый раз.
Бармалей. Да не крокодил я! 
Снеговик. Значит, горилла. 
Бармалей. Ты, меня нарочно злишь? Почему это я горилла? 
Снеговик. Почему? Вы же сами го¬ворили:
«В Африке гориллы, В Африке большие злые крокодилы...» 
Бармалей. И что из этого следует? 
Снеговик. Раз не крокодил, значит, горилла.
Бармалей. Это я тебе про Африку рассказывал. Про животных, а я чело¬век. Понимаешь? Че-ло-век! 
Снеговик. А что ж страшный такой? 
Бармалей (гордо). Я злой разбойник Бармалей. Меня все бояться должны.
Снеговик. И я? 
Бармалей. И ты. 
Снеговик. Почему? 
Бармалей. Он опять за свое! Вот застрелю тебя (достает пистолет), если будешь спра-шивать! 
Снеговик. Ты не можешь меня убить. Я вечный. Я живу здесь на севере.... 
Бармалей. Оно и видно, что на севере. Я уже закоченел совсем. Снял бы шубку-то. 
Снеговик. Не могу. 
Бармалей. Можешь. Я замерз, я страш¬ный, я Бармалей. Все меня боятся, и ты бойся. Сей-час я тебя буду грабить.
Бармалей под дулом пистолета уводит Деда Мороза. Звон колокольчиков.
Девочка (выглядывая из-за елки). Вот видишь, что ты наделал! 
Мальчик. Что?
Девочка. Листы из книги рассыпал, и все перепуталось: Снегурочка пропала, Бармалей Снеговика грабить повел. А как же Новый год? 
Мальчик. Я же не знал, что так полу¬чится. Я думал, что это не по-насто¬ящему.
Девочка. Думал, думал. Не думать теперь надо, а действовать. Пошли Снегурочку искать, она нам поможет все исправить.
Песня Маши и Вити
Убегают. Звучит музыка из к/ф «Про Красную Шапочку».
На пенек перед елкой садится Волк.
Волк. Третий день сижу. И куда это Шапка Красная запропастилась? У нее бабка болеет, а она где-то с пирожками мотается. Место вроде это. Тропинки только две. Одна длинная, другая ко¬роткая. И где ходит? Там бабушка больная лежит, плачет, небось. Ждет, когда внученька придет... Тьфу! А вдруг помрет? Кого же я есть буду? Может, мне не ждать Шапку-то? (Обращается к зрителям.) Сбегаю быстро, съем бабку и опять сюда прибегу. (При¬слушивается. ) О, кажется, кто-то идет. (Прячется.)

Появляется Мальвина с узелком. Волк с рычанием выскакивает.
Мальвина от неожиданности вскрикивает и садится на сцену.
Привет, Красная Шапочка! 
Мальвина. 3... з... здравствуйте. Вы кто?
Волк. Волк. Добрый, интеллигентный, молодой.
Мальвина. А чего ж пугаете так? (По¬дает ему руку, он помогает ей встать.)
Волк (с интересом смотрит на ее волосы). Ты шапку зачем поменяла? 
Мальвина. Какую шапку? 
Волк. Красную. Впрочем, это неважно. Где пирожки? 
Мальвина. Какие?
Волк (вздыхая). Которые испекла твоя мама для бабушки.
Мальвина. Вы хотите сказать: Карабас-Барабас?
Волк. Если так зовут твою матушку... 
Мальвина. Нет. Так зовут директора кукольного театра.
Волк. Слушай, по-моему, у тебя с головой не все в порядке. 
Мальвина (испуганно). У меня что, бант развязался? (Достает зеркало и разглядывает свое отражение.) 
Волк. Что ты мне мозги пудришь? И что ты в зеркало пялишься? У тебя бабушка больная пирожки ждет! Сердца у тебя нет? 
Мальвина. Нет.
Звучит последний куплет с припевом песни «Хрустальное сердце Мальвины» 
И. Николаева, Мальвина танцует.
Волк. Съела пирожки, а теперь зубы заговаривает.
Мальвина. Кстати, о зубах. Почему они у вас такие желтые?
Волк. Ты должна спросить: почему такие большие?
Мальвина. Какая разница. Большие, маленькие. Вам не мешало бы почистить их «Бленд-а-медом». 
Волк. Она сведет меня с ума! Хватит. Показывай дорогу к дому. 
Мальвина. Ой, как хорошо, что вы напомнили! Берите мои вещи и пойдем. 
Волк. Куда?
Мальвина (накидывает ему на шею шарф). Как куда? К моему домику. Я займусь вашим воспитанием. Мы будем любоваться зарей, слушать пение птиц, питаться нектаром и яго-дами. 
Волк. Я — нектаром?! Я Волк! 
Песня Волка.
Мальвина. А я Мальвина! Я самая красивая кукла на свете. И все должны мною восхи-щаться. А раз никого, кроме вас, рядом нет, то восхищаться мной будете вы! (Тащит его за шарф.) 
Волк. Помогите! Помогите! Шапка! Шапочка, ты где?
Мальвина уводит Волка. Звон коло¬кольчиков. Звучит тревожная музыка, затемнение. Выходят Мальчик и Девочка.
Девочка. Куда это мы попали?
Мальчик. Жуткое местечко. Паутина кругом, летучие мыши и холодно. 
Девочка. Ой, смотри! Это же Кощей и Баба Яга! Прячемся!
Кощей и Баба Яга играют в карты.
Баба Яга. Я хожу, у меня шестерка!
Кащей. А я покрою!
Баба Яга.. Приходи Кощеюшка вечером ко мне в гости. Я и Горыныча пригласила. 
Кащей. А по какому случаю сбор?
Баба Яга.. Именины у меня, 500 лет стукнуло.
Кащей. Ого! А чем угощать будешь?
Баба Яга.. Принесли мне гуси-лебеди парнишку одного, Ивашку. Ничего, упитанный. За-жарю его с лучком да перчиком, под чертополоховым сосусом. 
Кащей. (брезгливо в сторону) Тьфу!
Баба Яга.. А чем ты скелетоша?
Кащей. Да говорю кулинарка ты в нашем Тарабарском лесу, знатная.
Кащей кладет карту, Баба Яга ее кроет.
Ты чего жульничаешь?! 
Баба Яга.. Ох, ошиблась Кащеюшка! Вот так правильно? (опять жульничает)
Кащей. Ах, ты мошенница. Не буду с тобой играть.
Баба Яга.. Кащеюшка, не злись. Я тебе песенку спою. 
Песня Бабы Яги
А вообще некогда мне с тобой время терять. Пойду ужином займусь, а ты ступай-ка про-следи, что бы Кикимора с Лешим не пронюхали про угощение, да не явились незваные. А появятся, скажи им, что я на Лысую гору улетела, на этот, как его, на сипно…, сип…, симпозиум ведьм.
Уходит.
Кащей (возмущенно) Думаешь 500 лет стукнуло, так и командовать можешь?! А я - бес-смертный! Мне может 100 раз по 500. Да, кстати, надо перепрятать яйцо (ходит с яйцом в руке). Куда бы спрятать понадежнее? Ведь все теперь знают: яйцо в утке, утка в зайце, за-яц в ларце, ларец на дереве... Тьфу ты! Аж противно. Вот возьму и положу на видное ме-сто. Пусть ларец ищут. (Кла¬дет яйцо в вазу.) А оно вот! И никто не догадается. Здорово я придумал! Вот теперь и о женитьбе можно подумать. Эй, змей! Ты мне кого там приво-лок?
Слышен шум, грохот. Появляется Пеппи.
Она грозит кулаком за кулисы, откуда вышла.

Пеппи. Я тебе покажу, ящерица ле¬тучая! Попадись мне только на глаза еще раз!
Кощей (обходит ее, трогает за косички). Это еще что за чудо-юдо? 
Пеппи. Я Пеппилота Виктуалина Роль-гардина по прозвищу Длинный чулок! 
Песня Пеппи.
А ты кто будешь, старичок? 
Кощей. Я старичок? Да мне всего тысяча лет, может, чуть больше... 
Пеппи. Ого! Да столько не живут. Я вообще-то тебе меньше ста бы дала. 
Кощей. Вот видишь! А говоришь — старичок. Я Кощей Бессмертный! 
Пеппи. Насчет бессмертного не знаю, а вот что Кощей, так это точно. Одна кожа да кости. Тебе бы, дедушка, есть побольше надо фруктов, овощей, мяса. А ты, поди, одними яйцами питаешься. 
Кощей. С чего это ты взяла? 
Пеппи (хватает яйцо из вазы). Да вот же, на видном месте лежит. 
Кощей. Положи, положи сейчас же! 
Пеппи. Жалко? Не бойся, я с тобой поделюсь. (Собирается разбить яйцо.) 
Кощей. Не смей! Не губи! Это смерть моя!
Пеппи. Так и знала, что яйца тебе вредны. Печень болит? 
Кощей. Умоляю (падает на колени). Положи. Что хочешь, для тебя сделаю. Золото дам.
Пеппи. А зачем оно мне? 
Кощей.  Не хочешь золота, проси другое. Я для тебя все сделаю. 
Пеппи. Хорошо. Мне нужно внимание. Поиграй со мной в салочки. Ты водишь, догоняй!
Пеппи с яйцом убегает, Кощей, кряхтя, за ней. Мальчик и
 Девочка появляются из укрытия.
Мальчик. Ух, я думал, что мы никогда отсюда не выберемся. А девочка какая храбрая! Кощея не испугалась. 
Девочка. Так это же Пеппи! Она самая отважная и веселая девочка на свете. Пошли дальше. Снегурочки здесь нет.
Уходят. Сцена из мультфильма «Простоквашино».
На сцене появляется указатель «ПРОСТОКВАШИНО».
Звучит песня кота Матроскина «А я все чаще замечаю…»
Матроскин. Какой я счастливый. Вчера моя корова Мурка отелилась и у меня теперь две коровы. Гаврюша ко мне! (появляется теленок) Гаврюша сидеть! Гаврюша голос! Гаврю-ша взять! (Гаврюша поднимает на рога плетень, а там мальчик и девочка).
Матроскин. А вы еще кто такие? И что вы тут делаете?
Мальчик. Уважаемый кот Матроскин, мы ищем снегурочку.
Матроскин. Нет у нас никакой Снегурочки. Нам тут самим есть нечего. 
Девочка. Понимаете, если мы не найдем ее, Нового Года не будет и тогда не исполнятся самые заветные желания всех детей и ваше тоже. 
Матроскин. Мое самое заветное желание исполнилось вчера (подумав), а вот дядя Федор хочет автомобиль. Надо позвать моих птичек с хоздвора. Может быть, они что-то знают.
Танец «Птичий двор».
Матроскин. Вам нужно срочно отправляться в соседнюю сказку «По щучьему велению, по моему хотению». Ваша Снегурочка там.
Девочка. Спасибо кот Матроскин. А ты знаешь, что наступающий год это Год Быка?
Матроскин. Я теперь своего Гаврюшу ни кому не отдам!
Мальчик и девочка уходят. 
 Появляется печка. На ней сидит Емеля, играет на балалайке.
Емеля. По щучьему велению, по моему хотению, пусть здесь окажется Царевна Несмея-на.
Гаснет свет. Звон колокольчиков. Свет включается. На печи сидит Снегурочка.
Ты кто?

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Снегурочка. Я Снегурочка.
Звучит песня Алсу «Зимний сон».
Емеля. А чего же ты плачешь?
Снегурочка. Я не плачу. Я таю.
Емеля. Почему?
Снегурочка. Потому что ледяная.
Емеля. Ишь ты! А не врешь?
Снегурочка. А ты не видишь? С меня же капает!
Емеля. Это потому, что ты на печке в шубе сидишь.
Снегурочка. Дурак! Шуба из снега!
Емеля. Да печь-то не топлена.
Выбегают Мальчик и Девочка.
А это еще кто? 
Мальчик. Мы так, прохожие. 
Емеля.   Ах   прохожие!   И  чего  же прохожим от меня надо? 
Девочка. Надо Снегурочке помочь, а то она совсем растает, и праздника не будет.
Емеля. Ну и что?
Мальчик. Как что? Не будет Нового года — не будет ничего! 
Емеля. Как это ничего? 
Девочка. А вот так. Все останется по-старому.
Емеля. И я не женюсь на царевне? 
Девочка. Нет. Так и будешь на печи сидеть.
Емеля. Мне это не нравится. 
Мальчик. Тогда заводи печь и поехали! Мы тебе дорогу будем показывать. 
Емеля. Может, щуку попросить? 
Девочка. Не поможет. Она только в твоей сказке действует. 
Снегурочка. Чтобы все на свое место встало,  надо  всем  героям  вместе собраться...
Под мелодию « Три белых коня» уез¬жают на печи.
Выбегает Волк. Срывает с шеи шарф. Бросает его и топчет ногами.
Волк. Вот, сбежал. Сил моих больше нет терпеть эту... Съел бы, да она фар¬форовая. А как на волосы гляну — аппетит вовсе пропадает.
Раздаются шаги. Волк мечется по сце¬не, ищет, куда бы спрятаться.
Появ¬ляется Бармалей, смотрит на него с недоумением.
Бармалей. Волк, ты чего это мечешься, как бешеный?
Волк (облегченно вздыхая). А, это ты... А я думал, опять эта фарфоровая.
Бармалей.   Неужели   есть   кто-то страшнее меня?
Волк. Есть.
Выходит Мальвина.
Мальвина (зовет). Волк, Волчок, ты где?
Волк прячется за Бармалея. Бармалей выхватывает пистолет, наставляет
его на Мальвину, та ойкает и садится на пол.
Волк. Застрели ее! Застрели! 
Кощей (из-за других кулис подпол¬зает к Бармалею, обнимает его за ноги). Застрели луч-ше меня. 
Пеппи (выбегая вслед за Кощеем). Дедушка,   пожалуйста, поиграем еще немножко!
Бармалей вытаскивает второй пистолет и наводит его на Пеппи. Он
растерян. Звучит музыка «В лесу родилась елочка». Выходит Дед Мороз.
Снеговик. На пять минут отлучиться нельзя. Что же ты делаешь? (Отби¬рает у Бармалея пистолеты.) Ты же не в дикой Африке, а в цивилизованном лесу. Всех распугаешь свои-ми игруш¬ками, с кем Новый год встречать? 
Бармалей. Куда я попал? Волк от собственной тени шарахается. Кощей о смерти просит!
Кощей. Спасибо тебе, Бармалей, за¬щитил. А то эта девчонка меня до смерти замучила.
Пеппи. Ой, поиграли-то чуть-чуть, а он уж и помирать собрался. На, возьми свое яйцо. Не очень-то оно мне и нужно. (Отдает яйцо Кощею. Тот прижи¬мает его к себе, целует.) Бармалей. Кто-нибудь объяснит мне, что здесь происходит? Почему я здесь, а не в Афри-ке?
Появляются Мальчик и Девочка.
Девочка. Мы. 
Бармалей. Что мы? 
Девочка. Можем объяснить. (Подает ему растрепанную книгу.) 
Бармалей (читает), «...и пошла Крас¬ная Шапочка по тропинке через лес, а навстречу ей Дед Мороз. А она его спрашивает: «Почему у тебя такие большие зубы?»
Снеговик. Это где ж они у него большие?
Бармалей. Не перебивай.  «...дернул Волк за вере¬вочку, и из ларца выскочил заяц...» 
Снеговик. Из какого ларца? Какой заяц? 
Бармалей. Помолчи. «...А Мальвина и говорит Бармалею: «Ты такой странный. Осо¬бенно твой нос» (Трогает свой нос.) Нос как нос. (Читает дальше.) «А это меня папа Карло из полена выстругал!» (Кидает книжку.) Какое полено? Какой папа Карло? Что за ерунда такая?! 
Девочка. Это вот он (показывает на Мальчика) виноват. Все страницы рас¬сыпал, вот и вышла путаница. 
Бармалей (забирает пистолеты у Снеговика). Сейчас я его буду убивать. 
Баба Яга. Нет. Лучше я его съем. 
Снеговик. Погодите, погодите. Не надо пугать ребенка. (Гладит Маль¬чика по голове.) Сейчас дети пойдут и разберут все страницы. А что делать нам? Скоро Новый год, а Сне-гурочки нет.
Девочка. Есть. Только она подтаяла немного. Мы с Емелей ее в холодильник отвезли.
Дети уходят.
Снеговик. Что же делать? 
Пеппи. Надо Снегурочку на время заменить. Я могу!
Кощей. Ни в коем случае! Ты же на елку полезешь и детей за собой потащишь! 
Пеппи. Подумаешь. Я же как лучше хотела.
Бармалей. Значит, Снегуркой будешь ты! (Показывает на Мальвину.) 
Мальвина. Только не я. Мой бант... Мое платье... 
Баба Яга. Ой, касатики. Я могу заменить Снегурочку. Зря что ли я сегодня полдня салоне красоты провела. Чай к юбилею готовилась.
Снеговик. Да куда уж с твоими зубами! 
Мальвина. Вот и я говорю, надо чистить... 
Кощей. Я старый. Остается... (Смот¬рит на Бармалея.)
Бармалей. Я? Я Снегурка?! Все. Хватит. Хочу в Африку. К гориллам, к кроко¬дилам и да-же к докторишке...
На сцену выходят Снегурочка и Емеля.
Снеговик. Снегурочка!
Снегурочка. Я знаю, что нужно делать! Позвать Деда Мороза. Он же волшебник и может нам помочь. Ребята, давайте все вместе позовем Деда Мороза!

Дети зовут Деда Мороза. Звучит музыка. На сцену выходит Дед Мороз.

Девочка (выходя с Мальчиком). Вот. Мы собрали все сказки.
Дед Мороз. Теперь надо всем взяться за руки и загадать свое заветное желание и все ска-зочные герои вернутся в свои сказки.
Звучит песня «Ах, если бы мечта сбы¬лась» из м/ф «Летучий корабль».
Все берутся за руки.
Бармалей. Наконец-то я попаду в Африку!
Волк. Я встречу Красную Шапочку! 
Кощей. А я украду Василису!
Мальвина. А я увижу Буратино и Пьеро! 
Пеппи. Я найду отца! 
Емеля. А я женюсь на Несмеяне! 
Мальчик и Девочка. Наступит Новый год!
Дед Мороз (ударяет посохом). Пусть все мечты исполнятся!  (Звон коло¬кольчиков.) С Но-вым годом, друзья! 
Все. С Новым годом!



Что пожелать вам в год Быка
Год крысы провожая?
Чтоб в небе плыли облака
Чтоб солнышко сияло

Чтоб люди жили без войны
На всей большой планете
И чтоб всегда были дружны
И взрослые и дети

Желаю вам огня в крови
И бычьего здоровья
Телячьих нежностей в любви
И доброты коровьей

Идти по жизни в полный рост
Не ссориться с учителем
Чтоб не откручивали хвост
За тройки вам родители

Пусть будет полон этот год
Телячьего веселья
Пусть каждому он принесет
Подарки, новоселье

Хороших преданных друзей
Их доброго участия
Полезных творческих затей
Ну и конечно счастья

----------

Светлана Богатырева (22.06.2016)

----------


## Веселинка

Здравствуйте, коллеги! А кто - нибудь ставил сказку для взрослых, с юмором и про любовь?

----------


## Lena65

> Здравствуйте, коллеги. Помогите пожалуйста с пьесой к новому году или новогодней сказкой. только наченаю руководить театральным кружком у меня дети от 10 до 17 лет. постановку надо примерно на возрост 10- 15 лет. Помогите пожалуйста.


Виталь, посмотри Новый год в разделе ведущих - Праздники на любой вкус. Найди тему - Новогодний спектакль- сказка. Я там много выставляла сказок которые мы уже ставили. Проходили очень хорошо. Все сказки переработанные.

----------


## Leli&hna

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! А кто - нибудь ставил сказку для взрослых, с юмором и про любовь?


Да конечно, я ставила. Нынче вот опять заморочка сценарий найти хороший. Если у кого есть помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Leli&hna

Этот сценарий брала в клубном репертуаре и переделывала под себя. Очень здорово получилось.


                                     ОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ ЧУДО, 
ИЛИ НОВОГОДНИЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ИНОСТРАНЦА В РОССИИ.

                                                  ПРОЛОГ.

          Занавес закрыт. Звучит сказочная мелодия, на фоне которой 
                                           Голос за кадром:  
1г:  Давным-давно, жили-были в далёком сказочном королевстве… 
2г:  Кхм, кхм… музыка обрывается, звук разбитого стекла. Прошу прощения, но это не ваша сказка.   
1г:  Как не моя, а чья?
2г:  Ну, если не ваша, то, я так полагаю, скорее всего – моя.
1г:  А моя где?
2г:  Не могу знать, но, думаю, вам стоит поискать её в другом месте.
1г:  Благодарствую, я так и сделаю.
2г:  Да, да, будьте любезны.
1г:  Всего хорошего, с новым годом.
2г:  С новым годом, до свидания. 
               На последних словах из-за кулис, пятясь, выходит человек.
     Здравствуйте. Разрешите представиться, я – голос сказки. Не удивляйтесь, каждая сказка имеет свой голос. Ведь кому-то надо сказать: давным-давно, жили-были… Нет, голос сказке совершенно необходим. Хотя бы для того, чтобы сказка началась. Поэтому, не будем терять времени и начнём.
     Было это или не было, никому не известно. Но зато каждому известно, что под новый год происходят разные чудеса и оживают сказки.  И поэтому такая история вполне могла произойти в любом месте заснеженной предновогодней России. А если кто-то кого-то узнает, то это просто случайное совпадение. Произошла наша история в деревне Чудилово. Обыкновенная деревня в обыкновенной русской глубинке. 
Открывается занавес. 
                                              КАРТИНА ПЕРВАЯ.

На авансцене служебный кабинет председателя сельсовета: стол, два стула, на столе телефон, бумаги и остатки  пиршества (пустая бутылка, стаканы, закуска).                                                   
                                                                                      Номер: Маскарад – Образ.
В конце номера появляется председатель сельсовета, танцует вместе со всеми, потом берётся за голову и идёт к стульям, ложится и укрывается полушубком. Гаснет свет. Несколько секунд тишина раздаётся крик петуха, свет включается. Из-за кулис выходит Маша в рабочем халате, с ведром и шваброй. Видит отца, ставит ведро и швабру, упирает руки в бока и разглядывает отца, качая головой.
Маша:  А вот и наш папочка.
Пред:    М-м-м-м-м…
Маша:  А что вчера папочка делал?  (пытается усадить отца на стуле). А папочка уже встречал новый год, водку кушал, и теперь у него головка бобо.
Пред:   Угу, кто празднику рад… падает обратно на стулья.
Маша: вздыхает, опирается о швабру. И вот так  каждый день: видишь одни и те же лица, и ничего нового не происходит.  А так хочется увидеть мир, любви хочется, красивой, необыкновенной... Но увы… Это только в сказке к бедной Золушке приезжает принц на лимузине и увозит её в прекрасный дворец. И живут они долго и счастливо. Ну, Новый год же, хоть бы чудо, какое, произошло.
Звонит телефон. Маша вздрагивает, пытается разбудить отца, потом махнула рукой и взяла трубку.
Маша:  Але, сельсовет Чудилово слушает. Председатель сельсовета?  (испуганно смотрит на  отца, на всякий случай ещё раз толкает).  Нет, он сейчас подойти не может. Что передать?  Та-а-к, принять факс. Стартуйте… записываю. К вам едет секвестор… Что?.. Не секвестор?.. А кто?.. Инквизитор?.. Что?.. А кто?.. А-а-а, инвестор! Председатель, заслышав слово инвестор, поднимается и глядит мутным взглядом на Машу, начинает приходить в себя. Да, да, записала. Дальше. Хочет встретить Новый год в русской глубинке и, если понравится, вложить в экономику Чудилово один миллион долларов. Мэр хватается одной рукой за сердце, другой – за горло и как подкошенный падает на стулья. Обеспечить инвестиционное пространство и культурную программу… Всё, факс приняла. А когда приезжает инквизитор? Через час?.. Слышь, пап, через час. Поворачивается к отцу, а тот уже дёргается в конвульсиях. Ой!!!
            Бросает трубку, начинает метаться по сцене. Хватает то одно, то другое, дует на него. В конце концов, хватает кружку со стола, черпает из  ведра  и выплёскивает на отца.
Пред:    приходя в себя,  медленно поднимаясь и вытягивая руку. Марья, объявляю общую тревогу.
Маша:   Есть тревога!!!!
                        Выходит на авансцену и изображает сирену. 
                                                                 Номер:

----------


## Leli&hna

На сцене начинают бегать люди. Слышны голоса переговаривающихся людей.
И.М.:  Кнопка сработала! Что случилось?
М.К.:  Говорят, американец к нам едет, миллион баксов с собой везёт.
И.М.:  Ой, это ж деньжищи-то какие!..
Егерь: Продали землицу-кормилицу капиталисту-супостату!!! 
М.К.: Вот уж ты бы, Петрович, помолчал – пахарь-труженик! Тяжелее стакана ничего в жизни в руках не держал, а туда же, про землицу-кормилицу рассуждать!
Егерь: Я не корысти ради, мне за державу обидно!!!
Пред:  А ну, цыц!
               Все замирают и на несколько секунд воцаряется полная тишина. 
Пред:  Построились все!
                                Все выстраиваются в шеренгу.
Пред: Значит так, разъясняю ситуацию: едет к нам зарубежный бизнесмен, инвестор и меценат. Денег лишних у него много, вот и хочет он  встретить новый год в русской глубинке. Это у них там экзотикой считается. Ну, и заодно вложить свой капитал в экономику нашего Чудилово. Наши действия: обеспечить культурную программу и инвестиционное пространство.
Егерь:  Это что ещё за хрень такая?
Пред:   Демонстративно засовывая руки в карманы. А это куда эти самые миллионы вложить можно. Так вот, необходимо обеспечить это вот пространство и такую культурную программу, чтоб ему эти миллионы захотелось у нас оставить. Матрёна Карповна?
М.К.:   Я!!!
Пред:   Весь твой запас самогона я реквизирую.
М.К.:   Возмущённо. Это как это так?!!!
Пред:    А вот так! Должны же мы гостя достойно встретить, не мараться же поллитрой, тем более в Новый год. 
М.К.:   Ой, разорили, по миру пустили!!!!
Пред:   Ничего, не обеднеешь. Изольда Марковна, с вас культурная клубовская программа. 
И.М.: Не беспокойтесь, Василий Васильевич, подтянем лучшую самодеятельность, в грязь лицом не ударим.
Пред:   Так, едем дальше. Петрович?
Егерь:  Я!!!
Пред: Ну, а ты, как Егерь, давай-ка, подготовь нам охоту на медведя. Пусть иностранец думает, что охота в новогоднюю ночь – самое любимое развлечение в России.
Егерь: Сделаем в лучшем виде, есть у меня на примете, берлога одна, завалим топтыгина.
Пред:  Ну, вроде всё. 
Егерь: А что, Василич, может ещё и пронесёт? Вон дороги-то как замело, ни   один вездеход не пробьётся.
Пред:  Дай, Бог, дай, Бог.
            Издалека нарастает звук вертолёта, все поднимают головы и ведут взглядом за вертолётом через всю сцену за кулисы.
Егерь: Ты гляди, супостат, с неба нагрянул.
Пред: Эх, не вывезла кривая. Снимает шапку и широко крестится. Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест. Что встали? Где цветы, шампанское? Хлеб-соль где? 
                            Все убегают, уносят стол и стулья.       
                                                                 Номер: Забава – для встречи 

                                              КАРТИНА ВТОРАЯ.

          Карповна с бутылью самогона, Маша в сарафане, кокошнике и валенках с караваем, Петрович с цветком в горшке. Все выстраиваются в шеренгу
                                              Голос за кадром, как на ринге.
            Ледис энд джентльмены! Зе бизнесмен фром Ю ЭС ЭЙ Джордж Джефферсон.
            Шеренга мелкими шажками разворачивается по диагонали. Выходит инвестор Джордж Джефферсон — типичный афроамериканец. К руке наручником пристёгнут кейс.
М.К.:  Господи,  негра!
Гость: Хэллоу, раша! Май нейм из Джордж Джефферсон. Ай эм из бизнесмен, ай эм инвестор.
      Делано улыбается и аплодирует, обращаясь к шеренге. Все повторяют.
Пред: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, господин Джефферсон. Рады приветствовать вас на гостеприимной Чудилинской земле. И по старой доброй традиции разрешите вручить вам традиционные хлеб — соль. Машка, давай!
           Маша выходит на авансцену. К ней подходит Джордж, она передаёт ему каравай, в это время их взгляды и руки встречаются. На фоне лирической музыки звучат голоса Маши и Джефферсона в записи.
Маша:  Боже мой, какой он красивый, как древнее языческое божество!
Гость:  Почему я не могу оторвать взгляд от этой девушки? Почему так бьётся сердце? Музыка обрывается. Надо показаться  своему врачу.
Гость: вступая в диалог.  Уот из ё нейм, прекрасное создание?
Маша:   Маша...   Мария.
Гость:   Ай эм Джордж.
Маша:   Джордж...   Значит, Жора, Георгий, Георгий-Победоносец. Ах, он победил моё сердце.  
                Председатель замечает, что происходит что-то непонятное для него и даёт знак массовке разъединить Машу и гостя, что массовка и делает. Маша и Гость какое-то время пытаются разглядеть друг друга через головы разъединяющих из людей. Председатель берёт гостя под руку и отводит в сторону. Гость оглядывается на Машу.
Гость: Уот из гёрл? Кто есть этот девушка? Ай лав ю!
Пред:  Ну, уж вы прям и скажете. Это ж Машка, дочка моя. 
                    Поворачивается к дочери и грозит ей кулаком.
Пред:  А вы ж, господин инвестор, хотели новый год по-русски встретить. Вот и давайте-ка мы с вами сходим на охоту. На медведя. Петрович!
                   Егерь с готовностью подбегает к ним.
Гость:   Охота? Уот из охота? 
Егерь:  Охота — это рашен сафари. На медведя!
Гость: Ху из медвед? Повторяет, как бы вспоминая. Медвед... Медвед...  Оу, йес! Рашен президент. 
Пред:  Да нет, медведь, рашен гризли. Охота. Пиф-паф, берлога!
Гость:  Ху из берлога?
Егерь:  Берлога — это гризли хаус.
Гость:  Вау! Рашен экзотик!  Зе гранд фантастик! Йес, йес. 
Пред:   Ну, тогда прямо сейчас и отправляемся. 
            Подталкивает в спину Гостя и Егеря, а сам поворачивается к дочери.
Пред:  Машка, ну-ка, подь сюды.  Будешь негру глазки строить, выпорю, как сидорову козу. Не посмотрю, что совершеннолетняя.
Маша: Поздно, папа...
Пред:  сжимает кулак. Вот где у меня твоя любовь! А ну, марш домой! И чтоб носа не показывала, пока негра не уедет.
Маша:  Это слишком примитивно, папа. Гордо разворачивается и уходит.
Пред:   Вот ведь напасть на мою голову. Чтоб его медведь задрал, иностранца этого.      
                                                   Уходит.
Голос: Вод ведь, как всё неожиданно получилось. Всё-таки желания, загаданные в канун нового года, могут сбыться. Вот и Маша, мечтала о любви и нашла её. 
                                                            Номер: «Я где ты» - Маленький принц.

----------


## Leli&hna

КАРТИНА ТРЕТЬЯ.
Голос:  В жизни не всё бывает как в сказке, но в сказке всё бывает как в жизни. Можно верить, или не верить, тому, что произошло дальше. А продолжается наша история в зимнем лесу, где идёт охота на медведя.
   Выходят крадучись три фигуры охотников в тулупах, шапках, валенках. Первым идёт Егерь с ружьём, вторым — Председатель, последним Гость. Останавливаются на середине.
Егерь:   Если идём правильно, то берлога где-то рядом. 
Пред:  оборачиваясь к Гостю. Берлога — гризли хаус.
Гость:   Йес! Йес!  Гризли — р-р-р-р-р, р-р-р-р, ай эм пиф-паф!
      Егерь показывает пальцем тихо. Продолжают крадучись идти. Заходят за кулисы и тут же идут в противоположную сторону. За ними, повторяя все движения, так же крадучись идёт медведь. Останавливаются у предполагаемой берлоги. Егерь передаёт ружьё Председателю, Председатель гостю, гость медведю. Медведь берёт ружьё и удивлённо на него смотрит. Пожимает плечами и с интересом смотрит, что будет дальше. Егерь берёт палку и тычет в берлогу. Через несколько секунд медведь хлопает по плечу Гостя, тот оборачивается. Медведь кивком головы спрашивает: «Ну, как?» Гость пожимает плечами, отворачивается, потом резко поворачивается обратно, смотрит на медведя и падает в обморок. Председатель увидел упавшего иностранца, поворачивается, видит медведя, хлопает Егеря по плечу. Егерь поворачивается, видит медведя, смотрят с Председателем друг на друга, кричат вместе и убегают за кулисы. Медведь так же с криком убегает в другую сторону. Издалека нарастает фонограмма песни «Ай-яй-яй, убили негра». Пританцовывая, на сцену выходит Баба Яга в наушниках и с магнитофоном. Натыкается на гостя. С криком отбегает в сторону. 
Б.Я.    А чего это я испугалась? Это меня должны все бояться. И вообще, мало ли чего валяется по лесу. Надо посмотреть. 
             Подходит ближе наклоняется и рассматривает. 
Б.Я. Опять пьяный какой-то заблудился. Что ж им в Новый год дома не сидится!  Чёрный он какой-то. Явно не нашенский. Принюхивается. Вроде трезвый. А замёрз то как. Надо бы его в баньку, отогреть, пока такая диковинка у меня в лесу дуба не дала. Эй, касатик, а ну милый, поднимайся, в баньку пойдём. 
       Гость поднимается, мычит, потирая голову, видит Бабу Ягу и падает обратно. 
Б.Я. Эк, тебя. Потапыч!!! Подсоби-ка мне этого чумазого до баньки дотащить.
                   Выходит медведь с тачкой.   Грузят гостя и увозят.
                                                                                Номер: Баня – Образ.
          На сцену выходят Баба Яга и гость, завёрнутый в простыню и белый. К руке по-прежнему пристёгнут кейс. 
Б.Я.      Ну, вот, совсем другое дело. Иш, как отмыла, прям добела!
Гость:   Сеньк ю, сеньк ю. Как это пудет по-русски. Спасипо, папушка, где я есть?
Б.Я.       Где, где? В тайге! А я Баба Яга, нечисть местная.
Гость:   Ветьма?
Б.Я.:  Да, ну, прям, какая я ведьма! Так, гадаю помаленьку. Хочешь, и тебе погадаю? Принимает образ базарной цыганки аферистки. Дай погадаю, родимый. Всю правду скажу: что было, что будет, чем сердце успокоится. Берёт за руку с дипломатом. А это что такое?
Гость:   Мани. Деньги.
Б.Я.     Деньги? Ай, позолоти ручку, яхонтовый. Всю правду скажу: что было, что будет, чем сердце успокоится.
       Гость открывает дипломат. Баба Яга поражена. Гость берёт одну пачку денег и отдаёт Бабе Яге. Та берёт, прячет и снова подставляет руку. Гость даёт ещё. Далее Баба Яга уже сама берёт пачки и перекладывает в карманы, за пазуху, при этом приговаривая, чуть не плача от счастья.
Б.Я:  Яхонтовый, бриллиантовый ты мой, алмазненький, платиновый. Да за эти деньги мы столько лесу восстановим. Столько саженцев насадим. А то ведь, скоро зверью  и спрятаться негде будет. Весь лес, супостаты, повырубили. Дай уж я тебе погадаю по-настоящему. Снова берёт его руку и смотрит более внимательно. 
Б.Я. Вижу, любовь тебя ждёт, большая да чистая. Главное, не пропусти её мимо. 
Гость:  Йес, йес, ё нейм из Маша. Я её лублу.
Б.Я.    А ещё, яхонтовый, чувствую, ищут тебя два придур… Кхм, придут скоро за тобой двое. Пойдём, хоть приоденем тебя поприличнее. Поворачивает его в разные стороны, разглядывая. У меня там кое-какая одёжка осталась от Ивана Царевича. Думаю, тебе в самый раз будет… Если моль не съела.


Голос: А в это время Председатель с Егерем все валенки стоптали, разыскивая Гостя.
                 Из-за кулис слышны нарастающие голоса. Они всё громче и громче, вскоре с разных сторон выходят Председатель  и Егерь.
Пред:   Джордж. Джордж… Джорджик! Отзовись!
Егерь:  Ау, Жорик. 
Пред:   Ну, что, Петрович, не нашёл?
Егерь:  Как в снег провалился. Ничего не понимаю. Мы ж его вот тут оставили. Ворчит, притопывая и греясь. Хорошенький Новый год нам басурман устроил. А может домой? А? Там шампанское, оливье… 
Пред:  Да ты что, рехнулся? Мне ж за него голову снимут. Начинает звучать тревожная музыка. Ой, чувствую я, найти мы его теперь можем только в одном месте. 
Егерь: оглядываясь по сторонам. Это ты чего, пугаешь меня? Это куда идти-то?
Пред:  А к Бабе Яге.
Егерь:  Чего?
Пред:   А того. Какой ты Егерь, если не знаешь, что у тебя в лесу творится. Она к себе в избушку прёт всё, что в лесу найдёт. В прошлом году из области (тычет пальцем в потолок) приехали на пикник, так отдыхали, что машину потеряли. Так мы её потом у Бабы Яги  нашли. Неделю торговались. Пока гектар саженцами не засадили, ни за что не отдала. Чувствую, за негру она больше запросит. Заставит свалку убирать, что ещё со времён Ивана Грозного навалена… Эх, делать нечего, пошли на поклон к карге.
        Во время монолога Баба Яга не спеша выходит, обрабатывая пилочкой ногти и останавливается сзади, слушая эту речь. 
Б.Я.  А чего к ней ходить-то, она сама кого надо найдёт. Музыка обрывается. Карга, значит?
Пред:  Да что ты,  Ягулечка, у кого язык повернётся тебя так назвать. Ты же ж у нас комитет по охране природы. Начальственный элемент.
Б.Я.: Сам ты элемент, а я, можно сказать, являюсь местной достопримечательностью. А помнишь, как ты сопливым комсомольцем приходил мне доказывать, что меня нет? 
Пред: Дак это ж когда было? Я с того времени взгляды на жизнь давно поменял.
Б.Я:  Ну а чего сейчас в лес припёрся? Все люди по домам сидят, Новый год встречают. А ты по лесу шлындаешь, да ещё этого живодёра с собой притащил. 
Егерь: всё это время стоявший выпучив глаза. А я, я… Я что, я ничего, это он всё, ему охоту подавай.
Пред:  Цыц! Ты, кстати, Ягулечка, никого тут необычного не встречала?
Б.Я.:  наивно. Какого такого необычного? 
Егерь: А такого. Жестами объясняет, как выглядит негр. 
Б.Я.   Допустим, видела. А что я буду с этого иметь?
Пред:  Ягулечка, родная, да всё что угодно, хоть женюсь на тебе. Закрывает рот ладонью.
Б.Я.:  Ну, это уже лишнее. Хотя…  
Егерь:  Конечно, пользуйся моментом, вытягивай из нас жилы, шантажистка несчастная!
Б.Я.  А с вами по-другому нельзя.  Так нужен вам иностранец-то?
Пр. и Егерь: хором. ДА!!!!!
Б.Я.:  Тогда, я тут маленький списочек набросала, что нужно сделать. В том числе в моём лесу.
                                   Достаёт рулон обоев.
Пред:  в ужасе. Это – маленький списочек?
Егерь:  Да на него всех басурмановых денег не хватит.
Б.Я:   Всего-то 2010 пунктов. И пункт первый звучит так: пригласить на новогодний праздник всех лесных жителей. 
Егерь:  Что? И Медведя тоже?
Б.Я.:  Я же сказала – всех! А ради этого я готова простить весь остальной список. Хотя нет, ещё один пункт оставлю, но про него позже… Ну, как? Согласны? 
Пред: Согласны, согласны. Давай быстрей сюда гостя нашего, будь он неладен. 
Б.Я.:  Да не держу я его, получите в целости и сохранности. Только сначала распишитесь. Подставляет договор.
Пред:  расписываясь. Бюрократка старая!
Б.Я.:  На себя посмотри!
       Б.Я. хлопает в ладоши. Звучат фанфары, переходя в русскую народную мелодию. Из глубины сцены вышагивает Гость в русском народном костюме. Выходит на авансцену и останавливается. Несколько секунд Председатель и Егерь молча смотрят на него.
Пред: протирает глаза. У меня галлюцинации? К гостю. Дорогой вы мой, ну где ж вы потерялись. Берут с Егерем его под руки. Нас там люди ждут.
Егерь:  Праздник… Новый год… Хэппи нью иа! Цигель-цигель, ай-лю-лю. 
Гость:  на чисто русском. Ой, вы гой еси, добры молодцы! Отблагодарить я должен добрую бабушку! Спасибо тебе, за хлеб, за соль, за доброе слово. Кланяется в пояс.
Пред:  в ужасе. Ты что с ним сделала, ведьма?!!!
Б.Я.:  Так я здесь ни при чём. Сегодня же канун нового года, время чудес. Вот оно и произошло – обыкновенное чудо.
Егерь:  Ладно, берём что есть. Там разберёмся.
Б.Я.   уходя. Так не забудьте. Я с лесными жителями приду.
           Все провожают её взглядом.
Пред:  Вот ведь, Гринпис нафталиновый.  
Егерь: Ага, артефакт гринписовый. Слышь, Василич, я как представлю, что с медведем пить придётся, лучше уж здесь Новый год встречать.
Пред:  Пошли давай, тоже мне, охотничек, медведя испугался.
                                            Уходят.
Голос:  Дааа, неожиданная женщина, Баба Яга. У неё появился характер, который мне нравится. А я знаю, о чём вы сейчас подумали. Вы подумали, что всё это сказки, и на самом деле так не бывает. Но мы же попали с вами не просто в историю, а в сказочную историю. И если бы мы не поверили, что эта история случилась на самом деле, то на самом деле ничего бы и не случилось. А самое главное, ничего бы не произошло дальше. А дальше произошло вот что. Представьте, что из заснеженного леса мы с вами перенеслись в деревенский клуб, где по случаю приезда зарубежного гостя готовится праздничный концерт.

----------


## Leli&hna

Номер: хип-хоп – Маленький принц.
      Звучат фанфары, на сцену торжественно выходит чопорная Изольда.
И.М.  Начинаем праздничный концерт, посвящённый Новому году и нашему гостю из Соединённых Штатов Америки. 
        Поворачивает голову в сторону кулис и в панике убегает с криком в противоположную сторону. Под фонограмму «бригады» решительно выходят Баба Яга и Медведь с ружьём. Проходят и останавливаются на середине. С другой стороны так же решительно-мрачно выходит Председатель.  
Пред: Баба Яга, не срами Россию перед загнивающим Западом. Дай нормально концерт пред негрой провести.
Б.Я.   Одно условие, мы свою самодеятельность тоже выставляем.
Пред: Да ты в своём уме? Чего ты показать можешь? Б.Я. встаёт в угрожающую позу. Нет, в тебе я, Ягулечка, нисколько не сомневаюсь, у тебя таланты ещё те. А вот бригада твоя меня смущает. Особенно вон этот, с ружьём. Кстати моим.
Б.Я.     Торг здесь не уместен. 
Пред: Ладно. Договорились. Выступайте. Но Медведь на сцене будет выглядеть нелепо.
     Расходятся под ФНГ «бригада». За кулисами слышна возня и препирательства.
Пред:  Изольда Марковна, объявляйте, я вам говорю!
И.М.:  Не пойду, там Медведь!
Егерь: Медведя я беру на себя.
  Егерь бежит через сцену с привязанным на верёвке большим куском окорока, медведь за ним.
Пред:  Ну, идите же уже. Выталкивает И.М. на сцену. Та выходит на середину, косясь на кулису, где Медведь. 
И.М.:  Мы продолжаем наш праздничный концерт и сейчас для нашего гостя из солнечной Америки прозвучит песня………………….
                                                                Номер: Гавшина – синий иней.                         
И.М.:  А теперь встречайте гостей из тёмного леса.
                                                                     Номер:  «Скоморохи» - Образ.
                 После номера Баба Яга остаётся на сцене.
Б.Я.:  Достаёт из кармана будильник. До Нового года остались считанные минуты. Самое время вспомнить про наш договор. Председатель!
Пред:  с рюмкой в руках. Да здесь я, чего тебе ещё? 
Б.Я.:  Праздник у нас какой?
Пред: Ну… Новый год.
Б.Я.:  Тебе не кажется, что чего-то не хватает?
Пред: Самогону нагнали, закуски тоже запасли… Чего ещё надо?
Б.Я.:  Ты у гостей спроси, если сам не знаешь.
Пред: активизация зала, что не хватает Д.М. и Снегурочки. Так, где ж я вам сейчас Деда Мороза найду? Да ещё и со Снегурочкой.
Б.Я.: Неужели перед гостем опозоришься? Ихний Санта небось никогда не опаздывает. 
 Пред: Ну, Дедом Морозом я, предположим, могу и сам одеться. А где ж я тебе Снегурочку найду? 
          В это время раздаётся медвежий рык и через сцену с криком пробегает Изольда, Председатель и Баба Яга провожают её взглядом. Переглянулись. Б.Я. показывает в сторону Изольды. 
Б.Я.:   Чего ждёшь? До Нового года осталось 10 минут. 
Пред:  Изольда Марковна, выручайте! Изольда Марковна!  Убегает за ней. 
Б.Я.:   Всё идёт по плану. Надо молодых предупредить, чтоб наготове были.
                                                         Номер: Забава
                                                                        ФНГ_________________________

                                          КУЛЬМИНАЦИЯ.

Б.Я.:  А давайте-ка, по старой доброй традиции позовём Деда Мороза. 
          Активизирует зал, все кричат: « Дед Мороз! Дед Мороз!». Под ФНГ «Дискотека авария» выходят Дед Мороз и Снегурочка (Председатель и Изольда). У Деда Мороза в руках сценарий, по которому он читает.
Д.М.    Здравствуйте, здравствуйте! Звали вы меня?
            Значит, не зря торопился, не зря…
            Я давно прийти старался,
            Сквозь сугробы пробирался,
            Через реки, через скалы,
            Через снежные обвалы.
            По земле прошёл я нашей –
            Нет её на свете краше!
            И приехал к вам сюда.
            Вы мне рады люди?
Все:    Да!!!
Д.М.   Вот и замечательно. Отдаёт сценарий Снегурочке. А лучше я своими словами поздравлю. Так привычнее. Дальше своими словами, широко, от всей души. С Новым годом, люди добрые! Счастья вам, здоровья, любви, исполнения всех ваших желаний…
                    Вбегают, держась за руки, Маша и Гость. 
Маша: Дедушка Мороз, исполни наше желание, мы любим друг друга и хотим пожениться. 
Д.М.  выходя из образа.  Машка, я тебе сказал дома сидеть! 
Маша: Папа, ну мы же любим друг друга!
Д.М.   Какая любовь, он же иностранец, по-русски ни бельмеса!
Гость: Ой ты, гой еси, свет наш батюшка, благослови чад твоих на узы   брачные!
Д.М.  К Бабе Яге. Твоя работа, кудесница ты наша? 
Б.Я.  Да Бог с тобой! Обыкновенное новогоднее чудо. Достаёт договор. Ты обещал исполнить моё желание?
Д.М. Ну… обещал.
Б.Я.  Вот и исполняй. Благословляй молодых.
Д.М. Эх, в честь праздника, так и быть. Благословляю вас, живите в любви и согласии.
Б.Я. Через минуту Новый год наступит. А под бой курантов принято желание загадывать. Только, чтобы оно исполнилось, нужно всем за руки взяться. Активизирует зал. Когда все возьмутся. А теперь загадайте своё самое заветное желание.
         Начинают бить куранты, все вместе считают: «Один, два…». С последним ударом все вместе
          С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
        Хлопушки, фейерверки.

                                              Финальная песня.

----------


## 2Katia

А чи є в когось новорічна вистава для дорослих (гумор) на укр.мові?

----------


## Демух

Уважаемые коллеги, уже год безрезультатно ищу идею или сценарную разработку муз.спектакля. Я - директор ГДК и по совместительству руковожу студией эстрадного пения. Учащиеся от 7 до 35 лет. Нам исполняется 12 лет и мы хотим осуществить свою давнюю мечту - поставить мюзикл. Может кто-нибудь поделится идеей?

----------


## Leli&hna

Фотографии спектакля "Обыкновенное чудо"
[IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/14320624587b5bcf9d8b5b3fca7fd8d9bc1045103080411.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/716134b5363066400bccb7ba22510cd5bc1045103080413.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Leli&hna

[IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/f4f128b6c9a0eee7ce36d1113759d4bebc1045103080413.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/b515ffe6e06eec720c930c377e2f2e77bc1045103080413.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/03a41467b8ea60facc0ecaf643ebf07ebc1045103080413.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/3a3c152dbf6c4172976efd1f92437f57bc1045103080414.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/a3f048fa4b8e5bed1b4f49f8218441fcbc1045103080414.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][IMG]http://f9.********info/org/a5db840b8216064fdefebaa904f2ecb6bc1045103080414.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Leli&hna

> А кто - нибудь ставил сказку для взрослых, с юмором и про любовь?


Ещё одна сказка про любовь для взрослых. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E7%EA%E0/page9

----------


## Матанечка

Современная Сказка для взрослых "Ирония судьбы или женщина, которая хочет..."
Сцена первая.
ЛЕЙТМОТИВ (изкинофильма «Ирониясудьбы…»

ВЛАДИМИР собирает белье в баню. МАТЬ размахивает перед его носом газетой.
МАТЬ. Ну, сынок, ну, молодец!.. Успокоил на старости лет!
ВЛАДИМИР. Ладно тебе. Завелась с пол-оборота.
МАТЬ. Людям  на глаза совестно показаться. На всю деревню меня осрамил!
ВЛАДИМИР. Тоже мне деревня! Ты да я,  да мы с тобой…
МАТЬ. А в поселок за хлебом пойдешь, старухи насмерть заклюют… Как же, глазастые!... Газеты читают…инернеты всякие. Ну кто тебя за руку тянул этакое написать?!
ВЛАДИМИР. Отстань, скажи лучше, куда носки подевались? В баню пора, а их будто корова языком слизала!
МАТЬ. (трясет газетой)  Пусть тебе  газетная жена носки ищет, и корову заодно подоит. Ну-ка… (Надевает очки, читает) «БРАЧНЫЕ ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ…» Как же объявятся!.. «ИЩУ ПОДРУГУ ЖИЗНИ. КОТОРАЯ ХОТЕЛА БЫ … Тьфу!.. Ни стыда, ни совести! Такое в газету писать! И ведь печатают! (Читает) «КОТОРАЯ ХОТЕЛА БЫ…»
ВЛАДИМИР. Да не читай ты вслух, баня Новый год!
МАТЬ. Не, сынок. Слушай все до конца. Впредь будешь умнее… (читает) «КОТОРАЯ ХоТЕЛА БЫ…»
ВЛА-р. Мам!
МАТЬ. «ХОТЕЛА БЫ… ПЕРЕЕХАТЬ В СЕЛЬСКУЮ МЕСТНОСТЬ».
Жди дожидайся! Побегут из городов  - Боря, будь всегда готов!.. (читает) «ЖИЛИЩНЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ…» Ну-ка, ну-ка… «ПЯТИСТЕННЫЙ ДОМ…! Ой-ой!.. В нашем скворешнике чихнуть нельзя… Того и  гляди развалиться.
ВЛА-Р. Поправим. Глава обещал…
МАТЬ.У нас многие обещали. (махнула рукой, читает дальше) «ЕСТЬ САД. ОГОРОД. ХЛЕВ И БАНЯ…» Все разболтал… «УЧАСТОК 20 СОТОК НА БЕРЕГУ ВОДОХРАНИЛИЩА. ЛЕС РЯДОМ. МНЕ 28 ЛЕТ…» Эка, хватились!  Тебе же скоро 30!

ВЛА-Р. Так я когда писал-то? Год назад…
МАТЬ. А если бы ты помер… тьфу-тьфу!.. Или переехал куда?
ВЛА-Р. Скажешь тоже!.. Куда они запропастились?..
МАТЬ. В сундук загляни… (читает) «РОСТ 170 САНТИМЕТРОВ…» А че размер носков не сообщил? Щас бы завалили… (читает) «РАБОТАЮ Зав клубом , НЕ ПЬЮ, НЕ КУРЮ, ОДИНОК…» (со вздохом).  Это ты-то одинок?..(ревет) А я?.. Не мать,  что ли?.. Не нужна стала, да? (Причитает). Я ли тебя не любила, я ль за тобой не ходил!.. Помню, еще отец жив был… пришел ты из школы без штанов…
ВЛА-Р. Мам, хватит… Я в баню пошел.
МАТЬ. А че так рано? День на дворе.
ВЛА-Р. Вечером в клубе бал-маскарад
МАТЬ. Че –че?
ВЛА-Р. Праздник – Новый год, говорю
МАТЬ. А ты че Дедом Морозом че ли будешь?
ВЛА-ИР: Я веселый, очень добрый музыкальный Дед Мороз.
МАТЬ: А че и Снегурки будут?
ВЛА_Р: Не переживай Будут. 
МАТЬ: Ну и женился бы.
ВЛА-ИР: АХ женился! Ну что ж! 
ПЕСНЯ ВЛАДИМИРА «Если у вас нет жены…»

ВЛА-Р. Веники у нас новые где?
МАТЬ. На чердаке.
ВЛА-Р. Нашла место! В предбаннике он должны висеть.
МАТЬ. Там трава сушится: душица. Мята, зверобой…
ВЛА-Р. Вот, незадача!.. придется без веника.
МАТЬ.  Не кипятись ты… Слажу, принесу  тебе  веник. Мне как раз надо валенки достать…
(Борис уходит Мать еще долго разглядывает газету, охает… Наконец встает, ходит по дому, прибирается…) 
ПЕСНЯ деревенских невест__________________________________________
МАТЬ. Каких я ему невест только не показывала! Всех знакомых обошли. Все копался: та не эта, эта не та!.. Вот и докопался, клдоискатель!.. (падает на колени перед образом) Господи, вразуми раба божьего Бориса! Наставь его на путь истинный. Дай ему…
(Лай собаки и крики)
Кого это черти принесли! (Встает) Ох, спина -суббота-баня!..
Шарик, Шарик, не вякай! Все уши заложило! .. (уходит).

СЦЕНА ВТОРАЯ.
ЛЕЙТМОТИВ + ЛАЙ
В избу влетает мощная женщина. Это – ГЛАША – первая невеста.
ГЛАША. А-а-а-а! (ищет куда бы спрятаться) А-а-а-а.. Уберите пса!.. Я с детства напугана! А-а-а-а!
МАТЬ. Успокойся, дитятко. На цепи он.
ГЛАША. Правда?
МАТЬ. Вот те крест… А ты кто?
                     (пауза)
ГЛАША. Глаша… Жорова… Из института…
МАТЬ. Эва, куда тебя занесло! Я, было, подумала, что дачница.
ГЛАША. Бабушка у вас поесть что-нибудь найдется? У меня с испугу аппетит разыгрался…
МАТЬ. Отощала, студентка. Что ж вас город-то плохо кормит? Садись… На вот – грибочки, капуста, курочка… Картошка варенная… Чай с брусничным вареньем…
ГЛАША. Ох, спасибо…(садится, ест, пьет.) Бабушка, а вас как звать?
МАТЬ. Вера Ивановна.
ГЛАША. Медведева?
МАТЬ. Медведева.
ГЛАШ. А. Это хорошо. (ест) А сына вашего зовут Владимир Владимирович?
МАТЬ. Владимир Владимирович.
ГЛАША. Это хорошо (ест) А деревня ваша называется Коноплево?
МАТЬ. Конеоплево…
ГЛАША. А это нехорошо. (ест)
МАТЬ. Э… Погодь, уж не гадалка ли ты?..
ГЛАША. Не … Я из института ядерных исследований.
Объявляет атомную тревогу.
МАТЬ. И что вы там исследуете?
ГЛАША. Я-то ничего. Я там вахтером работаю,
 но с наукой решила завязать.
МАТЬ. Почему?
ГЛАША. Замуж выхожу.
МАТЬ. Ух ты! И кто же счастливчик?
ГЛАША. Борис Николаевич Горбачев!
МАТЬ. Батюшки -  святы… Это ты че – по газете, что ли?..
ГЛАША. Аха.
МАТЬ. Невеста. Значит?
ГЛАША.  Аха.
МАТЬ. Сноха?
ГЛАША. Аха!
Веселая песня._(Кукарская «По маленькой»)
МАТЬ. Спела, АКА!  (встает) Ну вот что – покушала?
ГЛАША. Нет. Еще варенье и чай.
МАТЬ. Допивай и проваливай.
ГЛАША. Бабушка…
МАТЬ. И слушать не хочу. Раздумал он. Опровержение в газету написал.
ГЛАША. А где он сам-то?
МАТЬ. Он?.. Отлучился,  по делу. К вечеру заявится. Так что ноги в руки и …До села Хреново тут   семь километров. А рейсовый тут два раза проходит.
ГЛАША. Да куда же я тогда поеду? 
МАТЬ. Это верно.
ГЛАША. Что-то меня в сон клонит…
СОН   + УРЧАНИЕ
Что то меня пучит… Я на кровати полежу? Тем временем и Вовка приедет. Только вы меня разбудите (Падает на кровать и засыпает. Пауза. Вера Ивановна пошевелилась – ГЛАША приподнялась) Я вас буду мамой называть… (Упала и уснула)
МАТЬ. Вот послал бог невестку. Поела и в койку! Ну, сынок, милок-едрена-баня!.. Пойти  веник ему достать, а сообщить приятную весть. (Уходит.).

ЛЕЙТМОТИВ
СЦЕНА ТРЕТЬЯ.
За сценой слышится шум подъезжающей машины. Лает пес. Голоса.
 (Хлопает дверца. Лай. Женский голос).
- Ах ты песик, ах, Барбосик! 
(Визг собака. Лай умолкает. В  избу входит шикарная женщина с охранником. Ставит на лавку кейс, деловито проходит  по горнице.  Осматривая каждый угол).
РОЗА. Та-ак.. домишко, конечно неказистый… ничего Снесем и построим коттедж… (Смотрит в окно) Вид прекрасный!... Нет, коттедж поставим рядом, а из дома сделаем музей… ( поднимает ухват) Памятник деревенской избе… Прекрасно! По 10 долларов за вход, 30  за выход. Ха! здорово! Замечает на кровати глашу. Девушка, а девушка!..
ГЛАША. (сонно). Не раскачивай. Я токо поела.
РОЗА. Девушка, Медведев здесь проживает?
ГЛАША. Спать хочу.
РОЗА. Ты ему  кто будешь?
ГЛАША. Токо поела…
РОЗА. Сестра, что ли?
ГЛАША. Спать, спать…
РОЗА. Ну, спи, спи сестрица, ..(ходит по избе) Та-ак… А где же сам?.. М?.. Ладно, пока он на подходе, избушку осмотрю. 
ВКЛЮЧАЕТ МАГНИТОФОН
(Роза включает магнитофон (№А я толька с мороза» Сердючка) уходит за ширму.  Рев динамиков. Входит мать с вениками и в валенках.)
МАТЬ. (Кричит) Это кто здесь хозяйничает?.. (оглядывается) Глаша!.( та нажимает на клавишу и магнитофон умокает)
(Вдруг распахиваются занавески. Возникает неотразимая Роза и с распростертыми объятиями и закрытыми глазами бросается к ВЕРЕ ИВАНОВНЕ.)
РОЗА. Володенька, я вся твоя!.. (открыла глаза. Удивилась) Извините Вера Ивановна! ..Добрый день!
МАТЬ. Здрасте… (хлопнулась на  лавку)
РОЗА. Вас, наверное, удивляет, что я вас знаю… Я женщина практичная – я справки навела… (проходит манекенщицей). Ну,  как я выгляжу?.. Хороша?..
МАТЬ. Невеста, что ли?
РОЗА. Роза ЛАВРОВНА ПЕРЦОВКА... Правда, скоро у меня другая фамилия будет: Медведева
ГЛАША. (просыпаясь) Маманя, чево это она?
РОЗА. Сестрица, бай-бай!
МАТЬ. (Глаше) А я почем знаю!.. разбирайтесь.. Мне в баню надо. Боря никак  веник просил.
РОЗА. Ой! Дайте  мне веник. Я самолично… И спинку потру и массажик сделаю… Я женщина практичная!
МАТЬ. Ну уж нет…
РОЗА. А что во мне  плохого?
МАТЬ. Перцу многовато!
(лай собаки. Мать глянула в окно) Кто еще там? … Э почтальон! Надо встретить. Шарик, на место!.. (Уходит).
(Пауза. Глаша потягивается)
ГЛАША. Ты поесть что-нибудь привезла?
ЗАСТАВКА

РОЗА. А как же! Колбаса, коньяк…
ГЛАША. (подумав)  Наливай!
РОЗА. Конечно, конечно сестрица… (открывает бутылку, наливает)
РОЗА. А как тебя зовут?
ГЛАША. Глаша… (опрокидыает рюмку)
РОЗА. (подкладывает закуску)  Глафира, а у Бориса какой характер? Вы, как родня, ближе к нему. Как он? Покладистый?
ГЛАША Покладистый. (Наливает себе рюмку)
РОЗА. Крепкий?
ГЛАША. (пьет) Крепкий!
РОЗА. Сильный?
ГЛАША. Во! (жест)
РОЗА Работящий?
ГЛАША. Угу!  (наливает себе) до сих пор на работе!
РОЗА. Как, он же в бане!
ГЛАША. Кто сказал?
РОЗА. Вера Ивановна…
ГЛАША. А, пришел значит. Надо проведать. (Пьет)
РОЗА. То есть как проведать? В бане?
ГЛАША. Что-то я не то говорю. Я лучше пойду – вздремну.
РОЗА. Иди, сестрица, Иди..
(Входит МАТЬ)
МАТЬ. Какие-то телеграммы. Девки, прочитайте. Я очки потеряла.
РОЗА. Вера Ивановна, я мигом… (берет телеграммы) Та-ак… (объявляет как на концерте.) Телеграмма!.. Садитесь, вера Ивановна. Смотрите и слушайте. (читает). «СРОЧНО. ВЫЛЕТАЮ.МИЛЫЙ ВСТРЕЧАЙ. АЛЛА ПУГУЧЕВА.»
Песня Пугачевой «Без меня тебе любимый мой»
                                              (Немая сцена)
МАТЬ. Батюшки святы!

----------


## Матанечка

ГЛАША Спать, спать… (падает на постель)
РОЗА.  Ну не-ет! Эту деревн6ю я не отдам! Грудью лягу!..
Изба моя! Участок мой! Борис мой! У меня такие планы.. Мне работник нужен!.. Му4жик!
ГЛАША. Мама у тебя попить что-нибудь найдется?
МАТЬ. Квас в подполе.
ГЛАША. Налей баночку.
               (Хозяйка собирается яза квасом)
РОЗА. Вера Ивановна, так еще ж телеграмма!
МАТЬ. (остановившись) Ну?
РОЗА. Читаю… «ВЫЛЕТ ЗАДЕРЖИВАЕТСЯ»…
МАТЬ. Слава богу!
РОЗА. (продолжает). «НЕЛЕТНАЯ ПОГОДА…»
МАТЬ. Слава богу!
РОЗА. (продолжает) «КРЕПКО ЦЕЛУЮ. ТВОЯ АЛЛА И НАШИ ДЕТКИ: САША. ПАША, АРКАША, СТЕПАША, ЕМЕЛЬЯША?!»
Песня «Дай счастья мне»
                                                     (пауза)
ГЛАША. Посмотри – откуда телеграмма?
РОЗА. (глянув) С Колымы!
ГЛАША. (спокойно) Это не Пугачева.
РОЗА. (обрадовалась) Это не женщина, которая поет!
МАТЬ. Это многодетная!!!
РОЗА. Все ясно (ходит по избе) Колыма отделяется. Муж – местной национальности – калымщик. Бросил Пугачиху и она со своим выводком  сюда!
ГЛАША. Ох, весело будет. (Долго пьет квас и напившись, падает на кровать и засыпает.)
МАТЬ. Сибирь-суббота –баня. Здорова ракетчица! Напилась и в койку! Что мне с вами делать-то, девки?
РОЗА. Вера Ивановна, благословите и все дела!
МАТЬ  Ну уж нет, моего благословения на гарем не будет!.
РОЗА. Какой гарем? Я одна. Я первая – приехала!
МАТЬ. Эва, первая!.. А Глаша?
РОЗА. Как? Так она что не сестрица?
МАТЬ. (передразнивает) Сестрица.
РОЗА. Откуда же?
МАТЬ. Из атомного института.
РОЗА. Военная?
МАТЬ. Лешак вас разберет!
(Роза трясет Глашу как грушу)
РОЗА. Глафира, подъем! Воздушная тревога!
ГЛАША. (сквозь сон). Не тряси – я опилась!
РОЗА. А ну вставай!
ГЛАША. Спать, старуха, спать… (засыпает)
РОЗА. Тьфу! Бомба! Дрыхнет как убитая!... Вера Ивановна, я так это дело не оставлю… Где у вас телефон?
МАТЬ. В Хреновее! На центральной усадьбе.
РОЗА. Тьфу! Ну, ничего, я это ПЬЯНКИНО перестрою в райский садик… Будет здесь и телефон, и дачка, и пляжик, и кооперативный туалет. Я Вера Ивановна, женщина практичная. Я уже всю нашу жизнь с Борей  по полочкам разложила…
Та-ак. Во-первых, мы распишемся… Во-вторых, купим эту деревню и окресности… А потом!.. Лес переправим в Турцию, речку продадим Японии, землю – в целлофановые мешочки и в Гренландию, в обмен на шкуры…
МАТЬ. Свят, свят. Свят! (крестится)
РОЗА. Хреново сравняем с землей и поставим небоскреб… Фирма «БОРИС И РОЗА»! .. Или «ГОРБАЧЕВ И ПЕРЦОВКА»!.. А! Звучит!.. С Такой фамилией у нас все нарасхват пойдет. Только поворачивайся… Мне ж цыганка нагадала!
ЦЫГАНСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ
МАТЬ. Господи, пронеси!
(Открывается дверь и входит еще одна женщина – третья невеста – ОКТЯБРИНА.  ).

СЦЕНА  ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ.

ОКТЯБРИНА. Добрый день.
МАТЬ. Вечер уже.
ОКТЯБРИНА. Между прочим мадмуазель.
РОЗА. Мадам, вы по объявлению?
ОКТЯБРИНА. ДА-А..
РОЗА,.Замуж хочешь?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Да… То есть … нет… Не только.
РОЗА. Опоздала! Заметано!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Меня не остановят никакие трудности!
 РОзА. Что ты этим хочешь сказать?
РОЗА. Гражданка, можно поконкретнее. Ты о чем?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Возродим этот покинутый край! Мы вдохнем в него новую жизнь! Мы обновим старое содержание, наполним его новым!
 РОЗА. Кто это мы?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Я и … Молодая гвардия! (Кричит) Превратим Пьянкино в Ромашкино! Ура!
ГЛАША. Не ори! Разбудила, дура!
МАТЬ. Где-то я уже все слышала?
РОЗА. На собраниях – где же еще? (Октябрине) Партейная?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Да, я – член аппарата…
РОЗА. А я – член правления банка и плюю на все аппараты!
МАТЬ. Глаш, а ты какой партии ?
ГЛАША. Имени 29 февраля.
МАТЬ. Это что такое?
ГЛАША. Мой день рождения.
РОЗА. Ну и угораздило! .. Та-ак.. (Наступает на Октябрину) Значит, аппаратчица?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Да!
РОЗА. Кризис, попала под сокращение?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Ну и что?
РОЗА. Ясно. Пристроиться захотелось! Не выйдет! Не будь я Роза Перцовка. (наступает на Октябрину)
ОКТЯБРИНА. Поосторожнее с аппаратом! (отступает)
РОЗА. Что сдрейфила?
МАТЬ. (Розе) А ну брысь.. Чего расшумелась?.. Не хозяйка ишшо!.. (Усаживает Сухову на лавку) 
ОКТЯБРИНА, (глянув на Роза). Не с такими собаками язык находила. 
.
МАТЬ. Давай знакомиться!.. (представляется) Вера Ивановна.	
РОЗА. (демонстративно) Роза Лавровна.
ОКТЯБРИНА. Октябрина Сухова.
РОЗА. Как, как?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Ок-тя-бри-на Су-хо-ва! 
МАТЬ:Ты как добралась? На попутке?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Я по лесу – напрямик.
МАТЬ: Отчаянная! А как же Шарик тебя подпустил? Не рявкнул, не гавкнул?
ОКТЯБРИНА, (глянув на Роза). Не с такими собаками язык находила
РОЗА. Октя…брина… Та-ак… Глафира, ты слышишь? Кстати, познакомьтесь – Глафира. Тоже невеста – экземпляр номер один! Глаш? 
ГЛАША. Отстань!
РОЗА. Ну и дрыхни! Проспишь своего Бореньку… Слышишь, Бориса уводят!..  (Глафира: улыбается) 
ГЛАШ: А мне хочется!
ПЕСНЯ «ХОЧЕТСЯ»Алла Пугачева

РОЗА. Экземпляр номер три! Очередная невеста – Октябрина Сухова – «Молодая гвардия»!
Глаша. Поесть привезла?
РОЗА. У нее духовная пища. Три килограмма макулатуры.
Что пишут? (Выхватывает книги, читает названия) Та-ак .. «Мифы народов мира».. «Что делать».. «Азбука секса»! Ого!
ГЛАША. (хмуро) Дай азбуку полистать.
          ОКТЯБРИНА. Это не для Вас. (Отбирает книги).
ГЛАША Обижаешь.. Мам, квасу не осталось?
РОЗА. (Октябрине). Гляди-ка она ее уже мамой называет! Глафира, ты делаешь успехи!
МАТЬ. Квасу больше нет. Есть простокваша!
ГЛАША. (подумав) Неси, чего уж делать-то…
МАТЬ. Ох-ох. (уходит).
ОКТЯБРИНА. Товарищи женщины, как вы не понимаете, что мужику нужна идея… 
РОЗА. Засушишь ты его, Сухова! На корню!
ОКТЯБРИНА: А он меня полюбит и такой!
ТАНЕЦ.(Сухова танцует  песня «Полюби меня такой» на проигрыше в танец вступает и Глаша и Роза)

ОКТЯБРИНА, Ой, совсем забыла! Меня на почте просили предать телеграмму.
РОЗА. Дай сюда!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Не тебе… товарищу Медведеву. Лично в руки.
РОЗА. Да перестань! Это уже сегодня не первая телеграмма. Какая-то мать-героиня втюрилась в нашего женишка и строчит как из пулемета… 
(Берет телеграмму, читает). «ВСТРЕЧА ОТКЛАДЫВАЕТСЯ. ТЕРРОРИСТЫ УГНАЛИ САМОЛЕТ В ПЕКИН. НЕ СКУЧАЙ. ТВОЯ ПТИЧКА…». Ха!
МАТЬ. (входя). Сидела уж дома.
РОЗА. Туда тебе и дорога (рвет телеграмму)
МАТЬ. Глаш, ты простоквашу просила.
ГЛАША. А?..Да?...(пьет и засыпает)
МАТЬ. Ну девки, вы как хотите, а я к сыну пошла. В баню.
                     ЛЕЙТМОТИВ
Пора ему выйти, да на вас посмотреть. Пусть че хочет, то и делает. (уходит)

СЦЕНА ПЯТАЯ.
РОЗА. (будит Глашу). Э, секс-бомба, подъем! Готовность номер один!
ГЛАША. Я еще полчаса полежу.
РОЗА. Вставай, если замуж хочешь. Сейчас Борис придет. На нас поглядеть.
ГЛАША. Захочет – увидит.
РОЗА. Стоять! Кругом, шагом марш! Глафира и ты… товарищ молодогвардеец… у меня к вам дельное предложение: Я даю каждой по сотне в зубы и вы вечерним рейсом – ту-ту!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Аппарат не продается!
РОЗА. Сотенки на дороге не валяются!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Все равно!
РОЗА. Двести!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Не продаюсь!
РОЗА. Триста?..(Пауза) Пятьсот!
ГЛАША. Это че в рублях что ли? 
РОЗА А тебе надо в долларах? Губа не дура. Пятьсот! Ну!
ГЛАША. Пятьсот и палку колбасы!.. (Пауза) Плюс коньяк.
РОЗА. Уговорила. (достает из сумочки деньги, Глаша пересчитывает свою долю) А ты?..
ОКТЯБРИНА. На провокации не поддаюсь! Я женщина идейная!
РОЗА. У меня есть один знакомый таксист – тоже шибко идейный: всех женщин бесплатно катает. Я тебе адресок дам. Не пожалеешь!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Нет, нет и нет.
РОЗА. Ну, Сухова…(пауза) Сухова и есть! Глаша,
Хоть ты подействуй!
ГЛАША. Если ты против денег, я могу взять.
РОЗА. Вот именно! Что?..
ОКТЯБРИНА. Нет, нет и нет. Я не продажная.
ГЛАША. Ты это на кого намекаешь?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Аппарат не продается.
РОЗА Да пошла ты со своим  аппаратом знаешь куда?!. Не хочешь по-хорошему, вылетишь по-плохому!..
КАНКАН - драка
(Музыка драки, страбоскоп. РОЗА хватает ухват. ГЛАША от испуга лезет под кровать. Схватка. РОЗА орудует ухватами. Сухова отбивается книгами…
Наконец, измученные – присели на кровать, тяжело дышат)
РОЗА. Все больше не могу. Сухова, давай жребий кинем: ты или я.
ОКТЯБРИНА. Это еще куда ни шло… На  жребий я согласная…
РОЗА. Вот монета. Решка – невеста, орел – дорлжен улететь вечерним рейсом. Бросаю я…
МУЗЫКА
(Роза подбрасывает монету, она закатывается под кровать. Все бросаются на поиски.)
РОЗА. Глаш, ты рубля не видела?
ГЛАША. (из-под кровати). Не… А что?
РОЗА. Вылазь!
ГЛАША. ЭТО Вы  во что играете?
РОЗА. В очко!.. Ладно, вот еще один. Уговор тот же… Я бросаю…
(монета летит неизвестно куда. ГЛАША и ОКТЯБРИНА ищут. РОЗА тем временем кладет на центр горницы еще один рубль – решкой вверх).
РОЗА. Нашла!.
(Все подходят)
Ура! Я – решка!.. ЛЕТИТЕ, ГОЛУБИ,  летите!.. (складывает книги и выпроваживает соперниц.) Погуляйте у речки, а мы с Борисом дело обмазгуем.
.
(Пауза)
ГЛАША. Сухова, ты как?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Эх, чертовски знаете, хотелось на селе поработать!.

----------


## Матанечка

РОЗА. Наработаешься еще! Вот тебе адресок таксиста и банка тушенки на дорожку, а то одной идеей в животе можно и ноги протянуть… (выпроваживает обеих).
МАТЬ. Девки, еще телеграмма. Венька-шофер завез. Гляньте, че пишут…
РОЗА. (читает). «ВЫШЛИ ДЕНЕГ НА ОБРАТНУЮ ДОРОГУ. МОЖНО ВАЛЮТОЙ. ПУГАЧЕВА.»
РОЗА.(матери.) Да скоро ли он из бани придет
 ГЛАША. Да!	
МАТЬ. Не… Он париться любит. По три часа хлещется!
ЖЕНЩИНЫ ХОРОМ. Ну мужик!
МАТЬ. Про вас я ничего ему не сказала. Боюсь – совсем из бани не вылезет.
(Грохот таза за кулисами.)
Неужели Володя идет?
АХ БАНЯ(Мультяшная сцена сумашествия : Глафира снимет с себя робу, ищет место по эффектнее. Рози и Октябрина соперничают меж собой)).

СЦЕНА ШЕСТАЯ.

Входит Владимир в кальсонах, на голове – полотенце,  весь мокрый и красный.

МАТЬ. Вот… Разбирайтесь с ними сам, а я пошла корову доить… (Уходит).
(Долгая пауза)
ЖЕНЩИНЫ. (разом) Мой!!! (Хватаюся за Бориса).
ВЛА-Р. Вы…вы…кто…та-ки-е..?
- Глаша.
- Роза.
_ Октябрина.
ВСЕ: Мой!
ВЛА-Р. Мама-а-а-а!!!
МУЗЫКА
ЖЕНЩИНЫ. Володя… ВОлодя… Володя (Бегают за ним по избе)
               (Музыка погони).(Борис подобно коту лезет на шторы)
РОЗА. Девки, мы с вами договорились! (Лупит Глашу подушкой)
ГЛАША. Забери свои бумажки! (Бросает деньги.)
ОКТЯБРИНА. Идея дороже.
(Роза перекрывает женщинам дорогу).
РОЗА. Не отдам! Мое!.. Отцепитесь, рэтетирши! Я на вас  найду средство! (Выхватывает из сумочки пистолет) Ну!
Забирайте вещи и чао! (Вверх). Слезай, Володенька… После бани надо лежеть, а не по шторам лазать. Спускайся1.. Я тебе пиво привезла, импортоне, в банке.
ВЛ-Р. Пи…пи…во…во…
ОКТЯБРИНА: Яблочко!
МУЗЫКА, Танец Яблочко (Глаша пытается копировать)
ОКТЯБРИНА. Владимир, вы согласны вступить в наши ряды?
РОЗА. Прекрати свою дурацкую агитацию!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Прошу не вмешиваться в наши партейные дела!
РОЗА. Ну Жириновский!
ОКТЯБРИНА. Стреляй (рвет рубаху что на груди) Аппарат умеет умирать.
РОЗА. Только это вы и умеете.
ГЛАША. Не греми костями.
          (Боря падает со штор женщины укладывают его на кровати)
МУЗЫКА
ВЛА-Р. Бросьте оружие.
РОЗА Это не оружие – это зажигалка (щелкает, прикуривает дает сигарету Борису) Но если надо у меня в подъезде БТР стоит.
ВЛА-Р. (кашляет) Я не курю.
РОЗА. Пардон  (тушит сигарету).
ГЛАША. Дай докурить.
РОЗА. Пять долларов.
ГЛАША. У меня нет таких денег. 
РОЗА. Тогда доллар. 
ГЛАША. Подавись мафия.
ОКТЯБРИНА. Гидра теневой экономики!!!.
РОЗА. Молчи идейная. Складывай свою партейную библиотеку, до отправления поезда осталось пять минут. Володенька вам плохо?
ГЛАША. Угорел наверное.
РОЗА. С вами угоришь. Не подходи стреляю без предупреждения.
 ОКТЯБРИНА. Из зажигалки?
РОЗА. Она у меня универсальная с потайной обоймой. Выметайтесь, живо.
ВЛА-Р. Мама, мамочка.
РОЗА Видите, Володенька от радости в себя прийти не может. Топайте, подышите свежим воздухом.
ВЛА-Р. Маманя, маманя.
МУЗЫКА
(В избе начинается твориться что-то странное, падают вещи, свист, улюлюканье. Общий испуг)
ВЛА-Р. Что это?
ОКТЯБРИНА. Полтергейст.
(В избу входит страшное чудовище)
ВЛА-Р. Кто это.
РОЗА. Домовой.
ГЛАША. Барабашка!
ВСЕ. А – а – а (крики , невесты разбегаются кто куда, Борис закрывается одеялом. Полная тишина)

СЦЕНА СЕДЬМАЯ.

Чудовище снимает маску, под ним улыбающаяся девчонка. Борис высовывается из-под одеяла.
ВЛА-Р. Надька? Ты?
НАДЯ. Я!
ВЛА-Р. Ты откуда?.
НАДЯ Из села?
ВЛА-Р. Ты как здесь очутилась?
НАДЯ. Телеграмму привезла на велосипеде, срочную.. Во дворе  Веру Ивановну встретила. Она за голову держится. Рассказывала, что у вас творится… Вот я и решила тебя выручить. Надела, что под руку попало и…

ВЛА-Р. Молодец, Надюха!Ё А эти где?
НАДЯ. (смотрит в окно) В автобус садятся… Все, тронулись. Больше не появятся.
ВЛА-Р. Фу, пронесло.
НАДЯ. Скажи спасибо.
ВЛА-Р. Да уж что и говорить, выручила ты меня, крепко выручила…
Надя. Да, ладно, ладно… Вот получи и распишись. (подает телеграмму)
ВЛА-Р. (читает) «ВЫШЛА ЗАМУЖ ЗА БИЗНЕСМЕНА… ПРОСТИ. ЕСЛИ МОЖЕШЬ…Алла Нгуэн – Вань-чунь…» Ничего не понимаю…
НАДЯ. И я (смеется)
(Оба начинают хохотать. Входит МАТЬ с подойником)
МАТЬ Слава богу – сдуло!.. Превратили деревню в дойную корову! Переперчили, высушили и сожрали! Теперь за последним явились. Ан, нет! На-кося  вы-ку-си! (показывает кукиш)
ВЛА-Р. Охладись мать
МАТЬ. А ты помолчи, писатель… (переливает молоко в крынку) Надежда, как тебе удалось такую орду победить?
НАДЯ. Ловкость рук и немного фантазии.
МАТЬ. Огонь девка ты, Надька…   
А как пела, а как плясала. 
НАДЯ. А я и сейчас могу!
ПЕСНЯ_ТАНЕЦ
Мать: Как дела Надюха?
ВЛА-Р. (восхищенно).Когда-то в школу вместе ходили
МАТЬ. Вот невеста кому-то будет…
НАДЯ. Я замуж не пойду.Никогда.
ВЛА-Р. Это почему?
НАДЯ Нагляделась уж, хватит!.
МАТЬ. Не зарекайся… (глянув на пол). Ну давайте к столу
НАДЯ.А у меня для праздничного столат шампанское

МАТЬ. Сынок  может молочка

ВЛА-Р. Да не пью я!
МАТЬ. Оно и видно. С легким паром сынок!
Вл-Р. Не напоминай!!!
МАТЬ. С новым годом!!!
НАДЯ (подняв стакан) За здоровице!
ЛЕЙТМОТИВ
(Чокаются и пьют молоко. БОРИС загляделся на девушку. Она поймала его взгляд и смутилась МАТЬ гланула на обоих, кашлянула, тихонько поднялась и пошла по избе).
МАТЬ. Кыс-кыс-кыс… Фроня? Куда ты запропастилась?..
Опять загулял! А кто мышей ловить будет?
(тикают ходики)


Песня «Новогодняя ночь».

З  А  Н  А  В  Е  С

----------

Роза-Мария (14.12.2017)

----------


## Матанечка

Фото: http://s017.radikal.ru/i432/1111/ff/e5bdef43d2e2.jpg

----------


## Наташкин

Современная Красная шапочка.
*Желтая Панамка*
Действующие лица: Желтая панамка, Волк, Мама, Охотник, ГЗК бабушки
НЕБОЛЬШАЯ УЮТНАЯ КОМНАТА ДЕРЕВЕНСКОГО ДОМИКА
МАМА подходит к окну.
МАМА (зовет) 
Желтая панамка… Желтая панамка…
Входит ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Я здесь, мамочка. Ты меня звала?
МАМА 
Нет, я тренировалась в произнесении твоего имени.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Что тебе нужно?
МАМА 
Понимаешь, тут такое дело… Ты только не волнуйся. Ты должна сходить к бабушке.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
К какой бабушке? (смех)
МАМА 
Я же просила тебя не волноваться. Ты разве забыла, что у тебя всего одна бабушка.                          
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
У меня? (смех)
МАМА 
На, девочка, съешь конфетку. (в сторону) 
По-моему, у нее опять начинается этот ужасный приступ. 
Дорогая, доктор сказал, что, если ты будешь волноваться, то твои приступы тупости так и не пройдут.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Какой доктор? (смех)
МАМА 
О, господи! Давай попробуем сначала. Твоя бабушка заболела. (смех панамки) Очень серьезно. (громкий смех) 
Может случиться самое худшее. 
(гомерический хохот)
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
А-а! Значит, можно рассчитывать на наследство? (смех)
МАМА 
Ну, наконец-то тебе полегчало
(Распахивается дверь. На пороге стоит ОХОТНИК с дебильным лицом).
ОХОТНИК 
Вас приветствует фирма «Охотник и компания». Если вам нужно кого-нибудь убить, обращайтесь только в нашу фирму. Только у нас вы получите весь комплекс услуг по самой…
МАМА (захлопывая дверь или выталкивает его) 
Нам не нужно. Значит, так. Я собрала тебе немного продуктов для бабушки.
(Распахивается окно, или с другой стороны.)
ОХОТНИК 
…низкой цене. Если же вы обратитесь к нам прямо сейчас, то плюс к гарантированному трупу вы получите прекрасный упаковочный мешок и …
МАМА (захлопывая окно) Нам ничего не надо. (подает Желтой панамке корзинку) 
Только, прошу тебя, ничего не ешь сама.(хохот) 
Пирожок из муки шестого сорта, а молоко я купила по дешевке от коровы, которая скончалась три дня назад. (целует дочку) 
Привет бабушке. (хохот)
(Грохот, появляется лицо охотника.)
ОХОТНИК 
…и, кроме того, универсальные безразмерные белые тапочки.(дикий хохот)
МАМА (выталкивая его) 
Надо же, какой настырный. Ну, иди, а то опоздаешь.
(сцена меняется, дорога)
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Значит, так. (истерический хохот) 
Сначала через лес. Потом пересечь полянку. Потом речка. Перейти мостик и налево. Кажется, так. (Желтая Панамка останавливается).
Ни фига себе лес.(Перед ней огромное поле пеньков.)
По крайней мере, не заблужусь. (смех)

----------


## Наташкин

*продолжение* *ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМА*
(Неожиданно появляется ВОЛК. Делает приветственный жест рукой, спотыкается о пенек, летит вперед и врезается головой в другой пенек. Дикий хохот).
ВОЛК (поднимаясь) 
Здравствуй, девочка. (смех панамки)
Как тебя зовут?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА.Здравствуйте.
ВОЛК.  А куда ты идешь?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА.  Меня зовут Желтая панамка.
ВОЛК.  Ты, наверное, идешь к бабушке?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА. Я иду к бабушке.
ВОЛК   А далеко ли живет твоя бабушка
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Какая бабушка?
ВОЛК Твоя.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА  Моя?
ВОЛК 
Постой, постой. Здесь вопросы задаю я.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА Какие вопросы?
ВОЛК 
Э, нет. Так мы с места не сдвинемся. Попробуем по-другому. Смотри - птичка.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА  Где? (поднимает голову) 
(Волк роется у нее в корзинке. Вытаскивает большой кусок фанеры с надписью «Адрес бабушки». Хохот. За фанеркой тянется цепь, конец которой прикреплен к корзине. Волк пытается оторвать фанерку от корзины (под непрерывный хохот).
Из неизвестно откуда взявшегося куста появляется Охотник
ОХОТНИК  
Фирма «Охотник и компания». Качественно и недорого застрелим, зарежем, отравим, утопим…
ВОЛК Пошел вон. 
ОХОТНИК Можно в кредит.
ВОЛК Брысь!  
ОХОТНИК Жаль. (исчезает)
(Волк наконец-то отрывает цепочку  вместе с куском корзины. Уползает, постоянно цепляясь им за пеньки.
Желтая панамка моргает, достает платок, вытирает лицо).
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Действительно, птичка. (хохот, уходит)
(Волк идет, уткнувшись в фанерку).
ВОЛК (бормочет под нос) 
Пересечь полянку, перейти мостик. 
(идет по самому краю моста) 
А потом… (Волк падает).
ВОЛК 
Так и знал – свалюсь.
ДОМ БАБУШКИ.Волк подходит к двери, стучит.
ГОЛОС БАБУШКИ (за кадром) Кто там? 
ВОЛК Слесаря вызывали?
ГЗК БАБУШКИ Нет.
ВОЛК А врача?
ГЗК БАБУШКИ Не вызывала.
ВОЛК А священника?
ГЗК БАБУШКИ Нет.
ВОЛК (хриплым басом) 
Да, внучка я твоя – Желтая панамка!!! 
ГЗК БАБУШКИ 
Дерни за веревочку, дитя мое.
(Волк поднимает глаза. С крыши свешивается длинныйряд
веревочек.
Волк дергает за одну. Ему на голову падает кирпич.
Дергает за другую – на него льется вода
Дергает за третью – валится пух

----------


## Наташкин

*последняя часть Желтой панамы*
Дергает опять – дверь, открывшись, бьет его по лицу.
ДОМ БАБУШКИ.
Волк, шатаясь, заходит в дом. Достает с полки разные баночки, расставляет их на столике возле бабушки.
Надписи на баночках: соль, перец, кетчуп, майонез, горчица, томатный соус)
ВОЛК (повязывая салфетку) 
Ну-с, приступим. 
Желтая панамка стучится в дверь.
Волк запрыгивает в кровать, напяливает бабушкины очки, вместо чепчика нацепляет на голову панталоны.
ВОЛК Кто там?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Это я, твоя любимая внучка – Желтая панамка.
ВОЛК (ехидно) 
Дерни за веревочку, дитя мое. Дерни, дерни.
Желтая панамка дергает за веревочку. Дверь открывается.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА (входя) 
Бабуля, ты уже составила завещание?
Волк выбегает за дверь, дергает за веревочку, на него падает кирпич.  
Желтая панамка удивленно смотрит на него.
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Бабушка,бабушка, а почему у тебя хвост? 
(гомерический хохот) 
Волк прыгает под одеяло.
ВОЛК Ась?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Бабушка, бабушка, а где твой слуховой аппарат?
ВОЛК (щупает свой живот) Ась?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Бабушка, бабушка, а где твои вставные зубы?
ВОЛК Ась?
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА 
Бабушка… А почему у тебя на голове панталоны? (хохот)
ВОЛК Что?! Ах, ты, черт!(Срывает панталоны)
ЖЕЛТАЯ ПАНАМКА (изумленно) Волк.
Охотник, проходящий мимо домика бабушки, прислушивается. Подходит к домику. Просовывает голову в окно.
ОХОТНИК Надо кого-нибудь убить?
Волк отрицательно мотает головой. У него что-то застряло в горле.
ОХОТНИК Вы уверены?
                          Волк кивает.
ОХОТНИК Жаль.(исчезает)
ВОЛК (наконец-то проглотив) 
Какая хорошая сказка. Не то что у этого дурака Шарля Перро. 
(продолжительный непрекращающийся смех)

Не помню откуда брала, но прошло классно.

----------


## Наташкин

> Уважаемые коллеги, уже год безрезультатно ищу идею или сценарную разработку муз.спектакля. Я - директор ГДК и по совместительству руковожу студией эстрадного пения. Учащиеся от 7 до 35 лет. Нам исполняется 12 лет и мы хотим осуществить свою давнюю мечту - поставить мюзикл. Может кто-нибудь поделится идеей?


http://www.mp3sort.com/t.php?p=24506#24506 посмотрите тут

----------


## mara400

Помогите найти сценарий спектакля "Новый год в восточном стиле". Может быть что-то уже ставил что-то подобное! Спасибо!

----------


## gaberlisa

Добрый день! Я-новичок на форуме. Работаю режиссером в сельком Доме культуры. Руковожу народным театром комедии.В этом году нам исполняется 40 лет. Кроме того, у меня еще 2 коллектива - молодежный театр и в прошлом году доьавились ростовые куклы. Если хотите подробнее пообщаться - пишите.

----------


## gaberlisa

Посмотрите сайт московского драматурга Сергея Белова   dramaturgbelov Может чем-то заинтересуетесь. Я ставили его "Мамулю"., на подтверждение звания "Народный коллектив" Прошла с успехом.

----------


## gaberlisa

Я тоже ставила эту сказку

----------


## gaberlisa

Дорогие форумчане! В этом году нашему народному театру комедии исполняется 40 лет и 5 лет молодежному театру. Помогите, пожалуста, оригинальной идеей объединенного юбилея.

----------


## gaberlisa

Здравствуйте всем, кто работает с любительскими театрами! Предлагаю музыкальный мини-спектакль.Я ставила его с молодежной группой. К сожалению, не знаю, кто автор,Поэтому отношу его к народному творчеству.

"КАК ИВАН-ДУРАК ЖЕНИЛСЯ"
Действующие лица: Ведущий, Иван-дурак, Красная Шапочка, Василиса Прекрасная и Баба Яга.

ВЕД: Слушай,народ! Сказка идет!
За горами, за морями, за дремучими лесами,
Не на небе, на земле жил Дурак в одном селе.
Захотел Дурак -
ИВАН:    ЖАНИТЬСЯ!
ВЕД: И, решившись, тут же, вскоре,
Объявленье на заборе приколол, где перечёл:
ИВАН: Возраст, внешность, чин и пол,
Размер лаптей, вес живой и цвет кудрей,
Рост, объем груди,обхват,
Ну. короче, всё подряд!
ВЕД: Не проходит суток вроде,
Как во двор к нему приходят,
Пререкаясь меж собою,
Не одна, а сразу трое:
-Шапочка Красная, Василиса Прекрасная, ну и Баба Яга - Костяная нога!
Увидал Дурак такое и кричит:
ИВАН: Зачем вас трое?!
ВЕД: А все трое говорят:
ДЕВИЦЫ: Потому что на 10 девчонок
По статистике  - 9 ребят!
ВЕД: А затем Лисой-Алисой
Первой вышла Василиса.
ВАСИЛИСА: Неужели, свет мой ясный,
С Василисою Прекрасной
Не согласен в ЗАГС пойти?
Сам увидишь по пути,
Как заглядываться всюду на меня мужчины будут!
ВЕД: А Дурак в ответ:
ИВАН: Вот то-то!
Век прожил я без заботы,
А с красавицей-женою
Дня не будет мне покою!
А ну-к, я в командировку!
И подумать-то неловко,
Что там дома может быть!
Нет! С лица воды не пить!
ВЕД: Василиса не сдаётся,
Речь её рекою льётся:
ВАСИЛИСА: Я, зато, тебе в столице 
Дам прописку и светлицу!
Будешь ты со мною лично
Дураком уже столичным!
ВЕД: А Яга тут шепчет Дураку:
ЯГА: Будь ты, дурень начеку!
С ней не выдержишь и дня!
У меня в Москве родня!
ВЕД: Василисе от ворот поворот,
Красной Шапоки черед настает.
КР.Ш. Ну уж раз, мой ясный свет,
С красотой покоя нет!
Лично я не так красива,
Но зато другим на диво:
Я обед могу сварить,
И зарплату получить,
И к тому ж со всей душою
И за бабушкой больною
Год ухаживаю я!
Будет сладкой жизнь твоя!
ИВАН: Погоди!
ВЕД: Сказал дурак.
Что-то как-то тут нетак!
Стирка, мойка да обед!
Ну, а этой-то,
Романтики-то нет!

----------


## gaberlisa

Если деньги есть в кармане,
Я поем и в ресторане,
В ателье костюм пошьют,
И бельишко принесут
Прямо на дом мне из стирки,
Пришивай лишь только бирки.
Ну, а бабушка больная,
Мне нужна, как боль зубная!
Чтоб ухаживать за ней
Поищи кого дурней!
ВЕД: Тут хихикнула Яга,
Речь ей эта дорога:
ЯГА: Ай, Дурак! Ай, молодец!
Поумнел ты наконец!
Ну зачем тебе краса, забота?
Важно, чтоб ты не работал!
Развлекаться чтобы мог.
Это,право, видит Бог
Я тебе, мой свет, устрою.
Но.......Как вступишь в брак со мною!
ВЕД: Сделал Дурень умный вид
И такое говорит:
ИВАН: Ну а чего! Права старушка!
У неё своя избушка,
Ступа персональная,
Книжка сберегальная.
Ох, как начну я тратить деньги!....
Ну а бабке-то не в домёк!
С Василисою-красою
Съезжу в Сочи на денёк!
К Красной Шапочке-подружке 
загляну на огонек!
А там, глядишь, помрет старушка.
Стану снова одинок.
А с деньгами, да с избушкой
Будет сладкой жизнь моя!
Эй! Яга! Вопрос твой ясен!
В ЗАГС идти с тобой согласен!

ВЕД: А спустя не год один
Бабку встретили они.
То-ли,   сё-ли, то-ли как?
ВАСИЛИСА: Ну как, жив ли ваш супруг-дурак!
ВЕД: А Яга-то им в ответ6
ЯГА: Жил да был, а нонче нет!
КР.Ш. Как же так, да в чем же дело?
ЯГА: Так я ж его, родные,  СЪЕЛА!

ВЕД: А морали смысл таков:

ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ:      МЕНЬШЕ БУДЕТ ДУРАКОВ!

----------


## Nali

Здравствуйте режиссеры и руководители коллективов! Как у всякого творческого человека у меня есть материалы которые я думаю вам могут пригодится. Давно привезла с Москвы, так у меня и хранится. Материалы большие выставить здесь не могу, кому нужны пишите мне на почту я с большой радостью отдам вам всё безвозмездно для вашего полноценного гениального творчества. 
Моя почта: nevavil@mail.ru. 
Выставляю вам содержание двух папок, чтоб вы могли посмотреть что там есть.
Автор: Н.А.Опарина – член Союза писателей России, 
поэт-драматург, сценарист-режиссёр, 
кандидат педагогических наук, доцент.
НОВЫЕ СЦЕНАРИИ И ТЕКСТЫ – 3.
СОДЕРЖАНИЕ: (3)
ТЕКСТЫ, СЦЕНАРИИ И ПЬЕСЫ 
В ДВУХ ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННО-ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЦИКЛАХ.
ЦИКЛ №1 «ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ ДНИ В ШКОЛЕ».	3
«Я ВЕРЮ В БУДУЩНОСТЬ РОССИИ!» ДЕНЬ ПЕТРА 1.	3
Сценарий школьного дня с единым театрализованным сквозным ходом, театрализованными уроками, игровыми испытаниями, учебными заданиями для учащихся  среднего и старшего школьного возраста.	3
«МУЖЕСТВО, ВЕРНОСТЬ И ЧЕСТЬ, ЕСТЬ ВЫ НА СВЕТЕ, ЕСТЬ!»	29
Сценарий театрализованного школьного дня с творческими уроками, спортивными состязаниями, занятиями и испытаниями, имеющими сквозной ход и связующий игровой сюжет для учащихся средних классов.	29
«УМ И ДЕЛА ТВОИ БЕССМЕРТНЫ  В ПАМЯТИ РУССКОЙ…»	46
Сценарий проведения мероприятий в течение всего учебного дня в школе, для средних и старших классов, посвящённого жизни и  творчеству А.С.Грибоедова.	46
ЦИКЛ №2 «ПРАЗДНИК ИСКУССТВ».	58
Подборка сценариев, объединённых сквозным сюжетным ходом, сквозным действием со сквозными героями и общим названием. Это своеобразный цикл сценариев, которые  входят и подчиняются в единый сюжет, но имеют свою  самостоятельность внутри этого  сюжетного стержня.	58
«Мифология по-неклиновски…» или «Мифология по-…».	58
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №1	101
«ОТКРЫТИЕ МУЗЕЯ»	101
пьеса для младшего и среднего школьного возраста.	101
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №2.	116
УРОК ИСТОРИИ.	116
(Сценарий театрализованной литературно-хореографической композиции к годовщине победы в войне 1812года.)	116
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №3	123
ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫЕ ЗАГАДКИ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ.	123
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №4.	125
«РАССКАЗ УЧЕНИКА 1-го «А» КЛАССА».	125
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №5.	128
«НАИВНАЯ ПРИНЦЕССА»	128
(С включением мотивов сказки Л. Титовой и А. Староторжского «Фараон Кузя»)	128
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №6.	154
«ЧТО ТАКОЕ ХОРОШО, И ЧТО ТАКОЕ ПЛОХО?»	154
ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ №7.	161
«НЕРАСКРЫТОЕ ДЕЛО ХОЛМСА…»	161
(Для старших школьников к 1 апреля).	161
«РЕПЕТИЦИЯ»	181
(Пьеса для старшеклассников  по мотивам комедии А.С. Грибоедова «Горе от ума»).	181
СТИХИ ДЛЯ  ДЕТВОРЫ.	220
СТИХИ ДЛЯ ЮНОШЕСТВА	224

СОДЕРЖАНИЕ: (4)
«ХРАБРЕЦЫ»	3
(Инсценировка по мотивам рассказа Н.Носова «Тук-тук-тук»   для младшего и  среднего школьного возраста.)	3
«СОБАКА СТРАННОЙ ПОРОДЫ»	11
(Инсценировка по мотивам рассказа Н.Носова «Пистолет»  для детей младшего школьного возраста.)	11
«УМНЫЕ БОЯРЕ».	18
НОВЫЕ ТЕКСТЫ И СЦЕНАРИИ-(2).

СОДЕРЖАНИЕ:
«ЧИСЛО ВОСЬМОЕ – НЕ ПРОСТОЕ»	- 1 -
Сценарий празднования в школе  Международного женского дня 8 марта. (Для начальных классов.)	- 1 -
«ЗАЩИТИМ МИР!»	- 13 -
(Сценарий праздника, который проводится в конце учебного года  в день защиты детей 1 июня)	- 13 -
«ЦАРСТВО ЗНАНИЙ»	- 19 -
(Сценарий театрализованного представления ко Дню знаний.)	- 19 -
«И СЛАВЕН БУДУ Я, ДОКОЛЬ В ПОДЛУННОМ МИРЕ ЖИВ БУДЕТ ХОТЬ ОДИН ПИИТ…»	- 30 -
Сценарий школьного литературного вечера, посвящённого дню рождения А.С. Пушкина (для детей среднего школьного возраста.	- 30 -
«НАМ РОДИНУ ЗАВЕЩАНО БЕРЕЧЬ»	- 38 -
Сценарий тематического вечера в школе, посвящённого  Дню Защитника Отечества.	- 38 -
«ОТКРЫТИЕ ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ ГОСТИНОЙ»	- 47 -
Сценарий тематического вечера для детей  среднего школьного возраста	- 47 -
«ДЕНЬ  ГРИБОЕДОВА»	- 56 -
Сценарий проведения мероприятий в течение  всего учебного дня в школе, для средних классов,  посвящённого жизни и творчеству А.С.Грибоедова.	- 56 -
«ОЖИВШИЕ КАРТИНЫ ПРОШЛОГО».	- 69 -
Сценарий театрализованного урока истории.	- 69 -
РАБОЧИЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ «ПОСЛЕДНЕГО ЗВОНКА»  В ШКОЛЕ.	- 74 -
«ПОД КРЫШЕЙ ДОМА СВОЕГО…»	- 110 -
Сценарий театрализованного вечера в школе, посвящённого празднованию «Дня учителя».	- 110 -


Инсценировка по мотивам русской народной сказки  «Кочет и Курица».	18
СЦЕНАРИЙ НОВОГОДНЕГО КАРНАВАЛА  ДЛЯ ЮНОШЕСТВА.	29
(Для старшеклассников, учащихся колледжа, для участников творческих  коллективов, клубов по месту жительства, подростковых клубов и т.д.)	29
«ГЕНРИХ И ГЕНРИЕТТА»	68
Пьеса для подростков и молодёжи по мотивам сказок Ганса Христиана Андерсена и пьесы Евгения Шварца «Голый король».	68
«ЦАРСКИЕ ЗАДАНИЯ»	97
Театрализованное представление для подростков  и юношества по мотивам сказки Леонида Филатова  «Про Федота-стрельца, удалого молодца».	97
«МАРТЫШКА С ДИКТОФОНОМ».	141
Пьеса-фантазия  по мотивам сюжета Ю. Витковской  для  подростков и юношества.	141
«БЛУЗОНЧИК  ОТ  ДУРЫНДЫ».	163
(По мотивам эпизода Ю.Витковской).	163
«МЫ ПОЕХАЛИ НА БАЛ!»	177
(Сценарий театрализованного танцевально-развлекательного вечера по мотивам сказки Шарля Перро и киносценария  Евгения Шварца «Золушка»).	177
СОДЕРЖАНИЕ:

СЦЕНАРНО-РЕЖИССЕРСКИЕ ОСОБЕННОСТИ ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОГО  ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ КАК ЖАНРОВОЙ РАЗНОВИДНОСТИ ДОСУГОВОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ  В  ШКОЛЕ	- 3 -
АНАЛИЗ ПРЕДЛАГАЕМОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОГО ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ "МОСКВА  МОЯ"	- 13 -
КОМПОЗИЦИОННАЯ  СТРУКТУРА  СЦЕНАРИЯ	- 14 -
ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННО-ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКАЯ  И МЕТОДИЧЕСКАЯ РАБОТА	- 15 -
СЦЕНАРИИ ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫХ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЙ.	- 19 -
ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ "МОСКВА  МОЯ"	- 19 -
ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ  по мотивам "СКАЗКИ О ЦАРЕ САЛТАНЕ" А.С.ПУШКИНА.	- 42 -
ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ  ПО МОТИВАМ "СКАЗКИ О РЫБАКЕ И РЫБКЕ" А.С.ПУШКИНА.	- 70 -
«РЕЦЕПТЫ ДЛЯ НЕСМЕЯНЫ»	- 85 -
СЦЕНАРИЙ НОВОГОДНЕГО ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОГО ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ МЛАДШЕГО ШКОЛЬНОГО ВОЗРАСТА.	- 85 -
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ.	- 100 -
Педагогическое руководство театрализованной досуговой деятельностью школьников.	- 100 -
РЕКОМЕНДУЕМАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА  К РАБОТЕ:	- 111 -

Забирайте кому нужно. С уважением Наталья.

----------

Мармар (28.05.2017)

----------


## лариса львовна

Наталья!Я с удовольствием завладела бы вашей сокровищницей!

----------


## Демух

И я с удовольствием воспользуюсь. Заранее благодарю. Письмо отправила вам на почту. :Tender:

----------


## fafa

Добрый день! Будьте добры, вышлите и мне. Письмо на почте. Заранее большее спасибо!

----------


## lga0605

Разыскиваю пьесу Р. Сеф и Т. Карелина "Две Бабы-Яги". Может у кого-то есть?

----------


## proshka

Здравствуйте. Любительский театр директоров образовательных учреждений нашего города осуществил постановку спектакля -ремейка"Сказ про Федота Стрельца".  Премьера прошла на "Ура". Выставляю текст. Если кому-то понравиться, попробую выложить фотографии, музыкальную партитуру и отвечу на вопросы.  
«Про Федота - стрельца, удалого молодца» 
                        ремейк  сказки  Леонида Филатова
 Все персонажи вымышленные. Любое сходство – плод Вашего воображения.

ДЕЙСТВУЙЩИЕ ЛИЦА:
Потешники- 2чел. 
Федот
Голубица
Маруся
Царь
Царевна
Нянька
Генерал
Баба-Яга
Посол аглицкий
Посол Мумба-Юмба
Тит Кузьмич 
Фрол Фомич
Голос
Народ
Дети
«Живые декорации» 


  Пролог
            (Занавес закрыт. Звучит музыка. На сцену выходят Потешники ) 
Потешники.
Заходи народ смелей, не толпись там у дверей.

Места занимайте, слушайте, внимайте.

(«Народ» выходит из дверей зала под шум толпы и музыку рассаживается на 1-е ряды.    Потешники. Вешают большую афишу с текстом «Сказ про Федота Стрельца»)
Потешники.
Начинаем свой рассказ
Без купюр и без прикрас.
Про Царя и про Федота
Мы слыхали, и не раз.

А народ наш башковит
Меж собою говорит
Было б щас чуток иначе, 
Чем поведал Леонид.

Народ сказ на себя примеряет
И малёхо своё добавляет.
И не в наставление,
А собственное об этом 
ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ!

Картина 1-я

Звучит музыка, открывается занавес. Царь дремлет на троне, грея ноги в тазике. Нянька сидит рядом, подливая из кувшина в таз воду.

Потешники.
Верьте, аль не верьте, а было на белом свете
Одно государство.
Не большое, не малое
Но с некоторых пор отсталое.

А в этот самый год, случился тут большой недород. 
Полегла скотина. Упала плотина.
Тишина по лабазам - накрылась торговля медным тазом. 
Казна пуста, в ней пыли – на два перста. 

Дремлет царь в своей полати,
Ворочается словно таракан на вате.
Снятся ему сны
Не больно-то красны.

И видятся царю дипломаты,
Орущие на него матом.
И злобны оне, и сердиты,
Требуют возвернуть кредиты,
Кажный со своим акцентом
Грозится взыскать по процентам.

Кредиторы бунту-ует. Царь лютует. (Царь просыпается, отталкивает таз ногой)
На всех шипит, окрысясь… В обчем, кризис. 

Нянька. 
К нам на утренний рассол 
Будет аглицкий посол, 
А у нас в дому закуски -- 
Полгорбушки да мосол. 

Заграничный-то народ
Косяком аж у ворот.
Знают, что на всех не хватит,
Но никто не отойдет.

Царь.
Ты свой норов укроти
И мне нерв не щекоти.
Готовь  Царево совещанье
Растудыт твою ити.
                       ( Нянька одевает на царя корону, подает державные атрибуты)

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 2-я

Потешники.
 Был у царя генерал, он сведенья собирал. 
Спрячет рожу  в  бороду -  и шасть   по   городу.  
 Вынюхивает, собака, думающих  инако.  

Подслушивает разговорчики: а вдруг в стране заговорщики?
Где чаво услышит- на дискетку запишет. 
А в семь в аккурат - К царю на доклад. 
( через зал идет Генерал, проверяет документы у «Народа». Прячется,
выскакивает, машет «полосатой» саблей. Заходит в тронный зал., «отдаёт честь».)
Царь.
Ну, любезный генерал, 
Отвечай, почто наврал? 
Уверял, что не иссякнут 
Ни хлеба, ни минерал! 

Что ты кашляешь в кулак? 
Ты прикинь, коль не дурак: 
Что финансы нам сказали? 
А оне сказали: «Кряк»! 

Генерал 
Дебит-кредит не по мне, 
Мне бы лучше – на войне… 

Царь 
Ну, а кто за безопасность 
Отвечает по стране? 

Доложи-ка, генерал,
Что ты там насобирал?
Говорят, что про Федота
Уж снимают сериал?

Генерал.  
Это, царь, не анекдот - 
Популярен стал Федот! 
Я боюсь, евойный рейтинг 
 Наш суммарный обойдет! 

Развернулся он, злодей! 
 Все радеет за людей. 
От его уже мне тошно, 
От новаторских идей! 

Царь
Раз он ловок и хитер
И умом видать востер,
Пусть на рандеву с послами
Обеспечит разносол. 
                                (  Передаёт Указ Скомороху).


                                      Картина 3 –я
                   ( Федот чистит ружьё, раскладывает снасти). 

Потешник.
Жил-был Федот-Стрелец, не красавец, не урод, 
Да не в наказанье, и не в дружбу, а занесло его к царю на службу
 Служба у Федота- рыбалка  да охота.  Царю  - дичь  да  рыба, Федоту - спасибо.
Служил он, не тужил, Не бурчал, не ворчал, царевы наказы выполнял.

Потешник( читает Федоту «Указ» царя).
«Слушай мой указ, Федот! 
 Не забудь - ты патриот. 
И от властной вертикали 
Не отходишь ни на йот! 

Снаряжайся, братец, в путь 
Да съестного нам добудь -- 
Глухаря аль куропатку, 
Аль ишо кого-нибудь. 

Коли сможешь раздобыть  
И державу  накормить
Я доверю тебе Федя 
Инновацией рулить. 

Не смогешь -кого винить? -- 
Я должон тебя казнить.»

Государственное дело -
Ты улавливаешь нить?..

Гостей во дворце- как семян в огурце.
Один из Швеции, другой из Греции, 
третий с Гавай-и  всем жрать подавай!
Одному - омаров, другому -- кальмаров, 
Третьему - сардин, а добытчик  один! 

Федот 
Нешто я да не пойму 
При моем-то при уму?.. 
Чай, не лаптем щи хлебаю, 
Сображаю, что к чему. 

Получается, на мне 
Вся политика в стране: 
Не добуду куропатку -- 
Беспременно быть войне. 

Потешник.
Слово  царя  тверже  сухаря.
Или дичь и рыба- или меч и дыба.
Пошлет на медведя -пойдешь на медведя,
А куда деваться - надо, Федя!
( Федот берет ружьё и уходит)

                                       Картина 4-я
                                           ( декорация леса)
 Потешник 
Обошел Федот сто лесов, сто болот,
Да все зазря - ни куропатки, ни глухаря! 
Устал,  нет мочи,  да  и  дело к ночи.
                                  (появляется Голубица)               
 Вдруг видит - птица, лесная голубица,
 Сидит, не таится, ружья не боится... 

    Федот 
    Вот несчастье, вот беда, 
    Дичи нету и следа. 
    Подстрелю-ка голубицу, 
    Хоть какая, да еда! (прицеливается)

           Голубица 
    Ты, Федот, меня не трожь, 
     Пользы в энтом ни на грош,-- 
     И кастрюлю не наполнишь, 
     И подушку не набьешь. 

     Чай, заморский господин 
     Любит свежий галантин, 
     А во мне какое мясо, 
     Так, не мясо, смех один!.. 

     Федот 
     То ли леший нынче рьян, 
     То ли воздух нынче пьян, 
     То ли в ухе приключился 
     У меня какой изъян? 

      Голубица 
     Не твори, Федот, разбой, 
     А возьми меня с собой. 
     Как внесешь меня в светелку 
     Стану я твоей судьбой. 

     Буду шить, стирать, варить, 
     За обиды не корить, 
     И играть тебе на скрипке, 
     И клопов тебе морить!.. 

     Федот 
     Что за притча -- не пойму?.. 
     Ладно, лезь ко мне в суму!.. 
     Там, на месте, разберемся, 
     Кто куды и что к чему! 
                                                      ( уходит)

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 5-я
     Потешник. 
     Принес Федот  горлинку  к себе,  значит,  в  горенку.
     Сидит,  невесел, головушку  повесил. 
     И есть для кручины сурьезные причины. 
    Не сладилась охота у нашего Федота.  (Появляется Маруся)
    Глядь -- а средь горенки заместо той горлинки 
    Стоит красна девица, стройная, как деревце!.. 

     Маруся. 
     Здравствуй, Федя!.. Ты да я -- 
     Мы теперь одна семья. 
     Я жена твоя, Маруся, 
     Я супружница твоя. 

     Что молчишь, мил-друг Федот, 
     Как воды набрамши в рот?.. 
     Аль не тот на мне кокошник, 
     Аль наряд на мне не тот?.. 
 Федот. 
     На тебя, моя душа, 
     Век глядел бы не дыша, 
     Только стать твоим супругом 
     Мне не светит ни шиша!.. 

     Был я ноне- чуть заря -
     На приеме у царя, 
     Ну и дал мне царь заданье,
     В смысле, значит, глухаря. 

     Проходил я цельный день, 
     А удачи - хоть бы тень: 
     Ни одной сурьезной птицы, 
     Все сплошная дребедень!.. 

     И теперь мне, мил-дружку, 
     Не до плясок на лужку -
     Завтра царь за энто дело 
     Мне оттяпает башку. 
 Маруся. 
     Не кручинься и не хнычь! 
     Будет стол и будет дичь! 
     Ну-ка станьте предо мною, 
     Тит Кузьмич и Фрол Фомич! 
(Маруся хлопает в ладоши- появляются два дюжих молодца) 
     Коли поняли приказ -- 
     Выполняйте сей же час! 
     Молодцы. 
      Не извольте сумлеваться, 
     Чай, оно не в первый раз!.. 
                                              Картина  6-я
 Потешники. 
А царь в это время гостя встречает, а посол ботфортой качает.
 Рядом - ты глянь-ка!  -  царевна да  нянька.
 И  все ждут от Феди обещанной снеди. Какая ж беседа без сытного обеда?

Вдруг-  как  с  неба: каравай хлеба, икры бадейка, тушеная индейка,
стерляжья уха, телячьи потроха и  такой  вот  пищи  названий  до  тыщи!  
                              (Выход «Скатерти самобранки)

При эдакой снеди - как не быть беседе!.. 

     Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     Ваш общения процесс: 
     Как народ пиры проводит
     С мордобоем али без? 

      Посол. 
      Йес! 

     Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     Апохмелочный процесс: 
     Утро как народ встречает
     Сы  рассолом али без? 

     Посол. 
     Йес! 

    Царь.
    Вызывает антирес
    Мотивации процесс
    Как у вас встречают праздник-
    При зарплате али без?

    Посол. 
    Йес! 

    Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     И такой ишо разрез: 
     Как там в баню ходют бабы -- 
     С мужиками  али без? 

    Посол. 
     Йес! 

    Нянька. 
     Постеснялся хоть посла б!.. 
     Аль совсем башкой ослаб?.. 
     Где бы что ни говорили -- 
     Все одно сведет на баб! 

     Царь. 
     Ты опять в свою дуду? 
     Сдам в тюрьму, имей в виду! 
     Я ж не просто балабоню, 
     Я ж политику веду! 

     Девка эвон подросла, 
     А тоща, как полвесла! 
     Вот и мыслю, как бы выдать 
     Нашу кралю за посла! 

     Нянька 
     Да за энтого посла 
     Даже я бы не пошла,-- 
     Так и зыркает, подлюка, 
     Что бы стибрить со стола! 

     Он тебе все "Йес" да "йес", 
     А меж тем все ест да ест. 
     Отвернись -- он пол-Расеи 
     Заглотнет в один присест! 

     Царь 
     Али рот себе зашей, 
     Али выгоню взашей! 
     Ты и так мне распужала 
     Всех заморских атташей! 

     Посол. (царевне)
    Ай эм сори. Гив ми плиз
    Телл с послом с глаз на глаз виз.

     Нянька.
    Я царевне словно мать
    И хочу вам так сказать-
    Душу тонкую девичью
    Неприлично растоптать.

    Я ей с детства педагог
    И волнуюсь, видит Бог,
    Ну как можно полюбить-то
    За такой короткий срок?
    Посол.
     Ви о чем? Не понимай
     Я любовь не обещай.
     Это просто предприятье,
     Вы с царевной лес нам дай.              (Посол уходит)

      Царевна 
      Коли ты в Расее власть, 
      Дак и правь Расеей всласть, 
      А в мою судьбу не суйся 
      И в любовь мою не влазь! 


     Царь.
     Про любовь - вопрос другой.
     Я имею план большой
     Как без лишних канителей
     Враз разжиться нам деньгой.

     Нам сейчас не до каприз!  
     Хоть сейчас в державе криз,
     Но немерено землицы-
     Энто главный мой сюрприз.

    Нянька.
    Ты чего, пресветлый князь,
    Раздаёшь страну как грязь.
    Рассияне так отлупят,
    Не поможет фитомазь.

    Царь.
    Ну. шпиенка,-дай-то срок-
    Упеку тебя в острог!
    Так-то я мужик незлобный,
    Но с вредителями строг!

    Царевна 
    Сколь бы ты не супил бровь -- 
    Повторяю вновь и вновь: 
    Индивид имеет право 
    На слободную любовь! 

    Царь 
     Коль любовь и вправду зла, 
     Дак полюбишь и посла. 
     А попутно мне поправишь 
     И торговые дела. 

    Царевна 
     Может, дело наконец 
     И дошло бы до колец,-- 
     Кабы вдруг меня сосватал 
     Твой Федотушко-стрелец!.. 

     Царь 
     Цыц, дуреха!.. Замолчи!.. 
     Тесту место у печи! 
     Ну-ка, марш к себе в светлицу 
     И сольфеджию учи! 

     А проклятого стрельца, 
     Наглеца и подлеца, 
     Я плетьми да батогами 
     Враз отважу от дворца!..

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 5-я
     Потешник. 
     Принес Федот  горлинку  к себе,  значит,  в  горенку.
     Сидит,  невесел, головушку  повесил. 
     И есть для кручины сурьезные причины. 
    Не сладилась охота у нашего Федота.  (Появляется Маруся)
    Глядь -- а средь горенки заместо той горлинки 
    Стоит красна девица, стройная, как деревце!.. 

     Маруся. 
     Здравствуй, Федя!.. Ты да я -- 
     Мы теперь одна семья. 
     Я жена твоя, Маруся, 
     Я супружница твоя. 

     Что молчишь, мил-друг Федот, 
     Как воды набрамши в рот?.. 
     Аль не тот на мне кокошник, 
     Аль наряд на мне не тот?.. 
 Федот. 
     На тебя, моя душа, 
     Век глядел бы не дыша, 
     Только стать твоим супругом 
     Мне не светит ни шиша!.. 

     Был я ноне- чуть заря -
     На приеме у царя, 
     Ну и дал мне царь заданье,
     В смысле, значит, глухаря. 

     Проходил я цельный день, 
     А удачи - хоть бы тень: 
     Ни одной сурьезной птицы, 
     Все сплошная дребедень!.. 

     И теперь мне, мил-дружку, 
     Не до плясок на лужку -
     Завтра царь за энто дело 
     Мне оттяпает башку. 
 Маруся. 
     Не кручинься и не хнычь! 
     Будет стол и будет дичь! 
     Ну-ка станьте предо мною, 
     Тит Кузьмич и Фрол Фомич! 
(Маруся хлопает в ладоши- появляются два дюжих молодца) 
     Коли поняли приказ -- 
     Выполняйте сей же час! 
     Молодцы. 
      Не извольте сумлеваться, 
     Чай, оно не в первый раз!.. 
                                              Картина  6-я
 Потешники. 
А царь в это время гостя встречает, а посол ботфортой качает.
 Рядом - ты глянь-ка!  -  царевна да  нянька.
 И  все ждут от Феди обещанной снеди. Какая ж беседа без сытного обеда?

Вдруг-  как  с  неба: каравай хлеба, икры бадейка, тушеная индейка,
стерляжья уха, телячьи потроха и  такой  вот  пищи  названий  до  тыщи!  
                              (Выход «Скатерти самобранки)

При эдакой снеди - как не быть беседе!.. 

     Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     Ваш общения процесс: 
     Как народ пиры проводит
     С мордобоем али без? 

      Посол. 
      Йес! 

     Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     Апохмелочный процесс: 
     Утро как народ встречает
     Сы  рассолом али без? 

     Посол. 
     Йес! 

    Царь.
    Вызывает антирес
    Мотивации процесс
    Как у вас встречают праздник-
    При зарплате али без?

    Посол. 
    Йес! 

    Царь. 
     Вызывает антирес 
     И такой ишо разрез: 
     Как там в баню ходют бабы -- 
     С мужиками  али без? 

    Посол. 
     Йес! 

    Нянька. 
     Постеснялся хоть посла б!.. 
     Аль совсем башкой ослаб?.. 
     Где бы что ни говорили -- 
     Все одно сведет на баб! 

     Царь. 
     Ты опять в свою дуду? 
     Сдам в тюрьму, имей в виду! 
     Я ж не просто балабоню, 
     Я ж политику веду! 

     Девка эвон подросла, 
     А тоща, как полвесла! 
     Вот и мыслю, как бы выдать 
     Нашу кралю за посла! 

     Нянька 
     Да за энтого посла 
     Даже я бы не пошла,-- 
     Так и зыркает, подлюка, 
     Что бы стибрить со стола! 

     Он тебе все "Йес" да "йес", 
     А меж тем все ест да ест. 
     Отвернись -- он пол-Расеи 
     Заглотнет в один присест! 

     Царь 
     Али рот себе зашей, 
     Али выгоню взашей! 
     Ты и так мне распужала 
     Всех заморских атташей! 

     Посол. (царевне)
    Ай эм сори. Гив ми плиз
    Телл с послом с глаз на глаз виз.

     Нянька.
    Я царевне словно мать
    И хочу вам так сказать-
    Душу тонкую девичью
    Неприлично растоптать.

    Я ей с детства педагог
    И волнуюсь, видит Бог,
    Ну как можно полюбить-то
    За такой короткий срок?
    Посол.
     Ви о чем? Не понимай
     Я любовь не обещай.
     Это просто предприятье,
     Вы с царевной лес нам дай.              (Посол уходит)

      Царевна 
      Коли ты в Расее власть, 
      Дак и правь Расеей всласть, 
      А в мою судьбу не суйся 
      И в любовь мою не влазь! 


     Царь.
     Про любовь - вопрос другой.
     Я имею план большой
     Как без лишних канителей
     Враз разжиться нам деньгой.

     Нам сейчас не до каприз!  
     Хоть сейчас в державе криз,
     Но немерено землицы-
     Энто главный мой сюрприз.

    Нянька.
    Ты чего, пресветлый князь,
    Раздаёшь страну как грязь.
    Рассияне так отлупят,
    Не поможет фитомазь.

    Царь.
    Ну. шпиенка,-дай-то срок-
    Упеку тебя в острог!
    Так-то я мужик незлобный,
    Но с вредителями строг!

    Царевна 
    Сколь бы ты не супил бровь -- 
    Повторяю вновь и вновь: 
    Индивид имеет право 
    На слободную любовь! 

    Царь 
     Коль любовь и вправду зла, 
     Дак полюбишь и посла. 
     А попутно мне поправишь 
     И торговые дела. 

    Царевна 
     Может, дело наконец 
     И дошло бы до колец,-- 
     Кабы вдруг меня сосватал 
     Твой Федотушко-стрелец!.. 

     Царь 
     Цыц, дуреха!.. Замолчи!.. 
     Тесту место у печи! 
     Ну-ка, марш к себе в светлицу 
     И сольфеджию учи! 

     А проклятого стрельца, 
     Наглеца и подлеца, 
     Я плетьми да батогами 
     Враз отважу от дворца!..

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 7-я  
     Потешник.
     В это время генерал сведения собирал. Все высматривал  шпиён у Федотовых окон.
     И идёт опять царю докладать.
Царь 
    Что невесел, генерал? 
     Али корью захворал, 
     Али брагою опился, 
     Али в карты проиграл? 

     Докладай без всяких врак, 
     Почему на сердце мрак,-- 
     Я желаю знать подробно, 
     Кто, куда, чаво и как!.. 
 Генерал 
     Был я даве у стрельца, 
     У Федота-удальца, 
     Как узрел его супругу -- 
     Так и брякнулся с крыльца. 

     Третий день -- ей-ей не вру! -- 
     Саблю в руки не беру, 
     И мечтательность такая, 
     Что того гляди помру! 
Царь 
     Обошел меня стрелец!.. 
     А ведь знал, что я вдовец!. 
     Ну-ко мигом энту кралю 
     Мне доставить во дворец! 

     А коварного стрельца 
     Сей же час стереть с лица, 
     Чтобы он не отирался 
     Возле нашего крыльца!.. 
 Генерал 
     Умыкнуть ее- не труд, 
     Да народец больно крут: 
     Как прознают, чья затея,-- 
     В порошок тебя сотрут! 

     Дерзкий нынче стал народ, 
     Не клади им пальца в рот,-- 
     Мы не жалуем Федота, 
     А народ -- наоборот! 
 Царь 
    Ты у нас такой дурак 
     По субботам али как? 
     Нешто я должон министру 
     Объяснять такой пустяк? 

     Чтоб худого про царя 
     Не болтал народ зазря, 
     Действуй строго по закону, 
    То бишь действуй... втихаря. 


                                          Картина 8-я
  Потешник 
  Целый  день  генерал ум в кулак собирал.
 Все кумекал в поте лица- как избавиться от стрельца.
  Вспомнил  на досуге  о  старой  подруге, Бабе  Яге-костяной  ноге
  У Яги оборот- сглаз, да приворот, отвары да припарки, да на мозги запарки-
  Мол, что в брюхо полезло, то организму полезно.

     Баба Яга.
    Ты чавой-то бел как мел 
    В «Придорожнике» чё съел?
    Аль в архивах отыскали
    Кой-чего из старых дел?

     Съешь осиновой коры -- 
     И взбодришься до поры: 
     Чай, не химия какая, 
     Чай, природные дары! 

     В ейном соке, генерал, 
     Есть полезный минерал,-- 
     От него из генералов 
     Ни один не помирал!.. 
 Генерал 
     Будешь бабка мне в меню
     Предлагать свою фигню
     Я по цензу возрастному
     Вмиг тебя угомоню. 

     Тут у нас один стрелец -- 
     Шибко грамотный, стервец!.. 
     Вот и вышло мне заданье 
     Извести его вконец! 

     Только как? Башку срубить - 
     Дак молва начнет трубить!.. 
     Не поможешь ли советом, 
     Как хитрей его сгубить?.. 
   Баба Яга 
     Колдуй, баба, колдуй, дед, 
     Дай совет, пошли ответ
     Как Федоту срезать квоту,
     Подорвать авторитет?

     Коль он так ретив и скор, 
     Что с царем вступает в спор,- 
     Пусть он к завтрему добудет 
     Шитый золотом ковер. 


     Чтоб на ем была видна, 
     Как на карте, вся страна. 
     Ну а коли не добудет,-- 
     То добытчика вина!.. 

     Генерал 
     Ай да бабка! Ай да спец! 
     Вот и хлопотам конец! 
     Хоть вынай тебя из ступы -- 
     Да министром во дворец! 

      Баба Яга 
     Полно, голубь, не греши, 
     Должности не вороши 
     Энто я не для карьеры, 
     Я ведь энто для души.  

     Будет новая беда -- 
     Прямиком спеши сюда. 
     Ты мне «на» и я те «на»-
     Нанатехнология!

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 9-я
Потешник. 
Зовет царь стрельца, удалого молодца. Ишо не дал задание, а  уж  сердит заранее.  Уж так ему охота извести Федота, что ажно прямо в костях ломота!.. 
                                                (Царь на балконе)

     Царь 
     Раздобудь к утру ковер -- 
     Шитый золотом узор!.. 
     Государственное дело,-- 
     Расшибись, а будь добер! 

     Чтоб на ем была видна, 
     Как на карте, вся страна, 
     Потому как мне с балкону 
     Нет обзору ни хрена! 

     Не найдешь, чаво хочу,-- 
     На башку укорочу, 
     Передам тебя с рассветом 
     Прямо в лапы палачу! 


Картина 10-я    
 Потешник 
 Пришел Федот домой, от горя немой. 
Маня есть кличет, а он шею бычит, ничаво не хочет, супится да хнычет... 

     Маруся 
     Ты чаво сердит, как еж? 
     Ты чаво ни ешь ни пьешь? 
     Али каша подгорела, 
     Али студень нехорош? 

     Федот 
     Да какая там еда! 
     Царь лютует -- прям беда! 
     Нет на энтого злодея 
     Ни управы, ни суда! 

     Раздобудь, кричит, ковер, 
     Шитый золотом узор, 
     Шириной во всю Расею, 
     В сто лесов и в сто озер!.. 

     Маруся 
     Не кручинься и не хнычь! 
     Пусть лютует старый хрыч! 
     Ну-ко станьте предо мною, 
     Тит Кузьмич и Фрол Фомич!..  
(Маруся хлопает в ладоши -- появляются два дюжих молодца.) 
     Коли поняли приказ -- 
     Выполняйте сей же час! 

     Молодцы 
     Не извольте сумлеваться, 
     Чай, оно не в первый раз! 

Картина 11-я

 Потешник. 
Наутро Федот- у царевых ворот. Пришел на прием, и ковер при ем. 
Царь удивился, аж икрой подавился.
    Федот 
    Ты вчерась просил ковер,-
     Ну дак я его припер. 
     Все согласно договору -
     И рисунок, и колер. 

     Вся Расеюшка сполна 
     На ковре отражена. 
     Сей ковер тебе в подарок 
     Соткала моя жена!.. 
     Царь 
     Ай да ухарь! Ай да хват! 
     На скольких же ты женат? 
     Али ты сосватал сразу 
     Цельный ткацкий комбинат? 

     У тебя, Федот, жена 
     Хоть умна, да все ж одна! 
     А соткать такое за ночь -- 
     Их дивизия нужна!.. 

     Федот 
     Аль ковер не тешит взор? 
     Аль не тот в ковре узор? 
     Ну дак я его под мышку -- 
     Да и кончен разговор! 

     Царь 
    Ты мне, Федька, энто брось 
     Иль с башкою будешь врозь! 
     Я твои намеки вижу 
     Исключительно наскрозь! 

     Но поскольку я спокон 
     Чту порядок и закон,-- 
     Там тебе гектар на сено 
     И пошел отседа вон!.. 
                                   (Федот уходит)

Царь (Генералу)
     Сколь не бился ты, милок,-- 
     Не попал Федот в силок! 
     Об тебе уже составлен 
     Фицияльный некролог. 

     Только надобно решить, 
     Как верней тебя решить: 
     Оглоушить канделябром 
     Аль подушкой задушить?.. 

     Генерал 
     Оплошал я, государь! 
     Вот те сабля, хочешь- вдарь! 
     Только больше тем Федотом 
     Мне мозги не скипидарь! 

     Что дурак- не обессудь! 
     У меня иная суть! 
     Мне б куды-нибудь в атаку. 
     Аль на штурм куды-нибудь!.. 

     Царь 
     Ты мне, вашеблагородь, 
     Брось горячку-то пороть! 
     Ты придумай, как без сабли 
     Нам Федота побороть!

     Ну а будешь так же скор, 
     Как ты был до энтих пор,-- 
     Я тебя, коровья морда, 
     Сам пристрою под топор!..

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 12-я
Потешник 
   Не вышло у Генерала с налета  погубить Федота. 
  Опять у бедняги  башка  в  напряге.   
  Думал-думал, ничаво не надумал. 
  Как ни  крутись - без  Яги  не  обойтись!  

     Баба Яга 
    Ты чавой-то не в себе! 
     Вон и прыщик на губе! 
     Ой, растратишь ты здоровье 
     В политической борьбе!.. 

     Спробуй заячий помет! 
     Он - ядреный! Он проймет! 
     И куды целебней меду, 
     Хоть по вкусу и не мед. 

     Он на вкус хотя и крут, 
     И с него, бывает, мрут, 
     Но какие выживают- 
     Те до старости живут!.. 

     Генерал 
     Я опять насчет стрельца! 
     Нет беде моей конца! 
     Оттого я и хвораю, 
     Оттого и спал с лица. 

     Ты башку себе продуй 
     Да потщательней колдуй. 
     Наш стрелец, как оказалось, 
     Не такой уж обалдуй!.. 

    Баба Яга.
    Чтобы что-нибудь узнать
    Надо карты раскидать
    Я тебе не Пашка Глоба
    Чтоб по звездочкам гадать.

     Генерал 
    Ты мне, бабка, не крути! 
     Ты изыскивай пути! 
     Ты придумай, как Федота 
     До могилы довести! 

     Баба Яга.
   Ты, смотрю совсем не в теме
    По моей маго-системе,
   Важную играет роль
   Тематический контроль.
   У меня он апробированный
   Идефиренцированный. 


      Генерал.
     Ты морочить мне мозги 
     Даже думать не моги! 
     Лучше всю свою подлючесть 
     На работу напряги! 


     Баба Яга 
     Колдуй, баба, колдуй, дед, 
     Трое сбоку -- ваших нет, 
     Туз бубновый, гроб сосновый, 
     Про стрельца мне дай ответ! 

    Так ага, угу, эге!
    Вот тебе Федот ЕГЭ!

     Пусть Федот проявит прыть, 
     Пусть сумеет вам добыть 
     То-Чаво-На-Белом-Свете -- 
     Вообче-Не-Может-Быть! 

Генерал.
     Ну, Федот, теперь держись! 
     Дело верное, кажись! 
     Вот уж энтого заданья 
     Ты не выполнишь ни в жисть!.. 


                                               Картина 13-я
 Потешник. 
 Зовет  царь стрельца, удалого молодца. 
Опять поручение государственного значения. 
Да когда же кончится энто мучение!   

     Царь 
     Исхитрись-ка мне добыть 
     То-Чаво-Не-Может-Быть! 
     Запиши себе названье, 
     Чтобы в спешке не забыть! 

     А не выполнишь к утру -
     В порошок тебя сотру, 
     Потому как твой карахтер 
     Мне давно не по нутру! 

     Так что неча губы дуть, 
     А давай скорее в путь! 
     Государственное дело - 
     Ты ухватываешь суть? 

    Инноваций же, Федот,
    Ждет держава, ждет народ!
    Прямо счас и отправляйся,
    Надо, Федя! Ну, вперед!






 Картина 14-я

Потешник 
Пришел  Федот  домой - жутче смерти самой!  
 Будешь в печали, коли смерть за плечами!.. 

     Маруся 
      Ну-ко душу мне излей, 
     Отчаво ты черта злей? 
     Аль в салате по-милански 
     Не хватает трюфелей?.. 

     Федот 
     Я твое, Марусь, меню 
     Исключительно ценю, 
     Только жисть мою, Маруся, 
     Загубили на корню! 

     Что мне делать? Как мне быть?.. 
     Как беду мою избыть? 
     Приказал мне царь доставить 
     То-Чаво-Не-Может-Быть!.. 

     Маруся 
     Не печалься и не хнычь! 
     Стоит только кинуть клич! 
     Ну-ко станьте предо мною, 
     Тит Кузьмич и Фрол Фомич!  

(Маруся хлопает в ладоши -- появляются два дюжих молодца.) 
     Коли поняли приказ -- 
     Выполняйте сей же час! 

     Пауза. 

    Молодцы 
     Извиняемся, хозяйка, 
     Энто дело не про нас! 

     Кабы схемку аль чертеж -- 
     Мы б затеяли вертеж, 
     Ну а так -- ищи сколь хочешь, 
     Черта лысого найдешь! 

     Где искать и как добыть 
     То-Чаво-Не-Может-Быть? 
     Ведь его ж на свете нету, 
     Сколько землю не копыть!..



    Маруся 
     Не взыщи, мил-друг Федот, 
     Не велик с меня доход! 
     Знать, судьба тебе, любимый, 
     Самому идти в поход! 

     За границей не блуди, 
     В чистоте себя блюди. 
     В разговоры не мешайся 
     И знакомств не заводи! 

     Избегай пустых морок, 
     Избегай кривых дорог, 
     Думай больше о здоровье, 
     Ешь сметану и творог!.. 

     Федот 
    Ты, Марусь, того, не трусь! 
     Образуется, Марусь! 
     Сполню царское заданье -- 
     И целехоньким вернусь! 

     Ну а сунется такой, 
     Кто нарушит твой покой,-- 
     Мне тебя учить не надо: 
     Сковородка под рукой!..

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 15-я

 Потешник 
 Ушел  Федот  в  заморский  поход.  
Узнал про то генерал -- последний ум потерял.
 Бежит наш хитрец к царю во дворец -доложить, что стрельцу  конец.
 Уж и дырку для ордена просверлил, толстомордина!.. 

     Царь 
     Хороша ль, плоха ли весть,-- 
     Докладай мне все как есть! 
     Лучше горькая, но правда, 
     Чем приятная, но лесть! 

     Только если энта весть 
     Снова будет - не Бог весть, 
     Ты за эдакую правду 
     Лет на десять можешь сесть!.. 

     Генерал 
     Докладаю: чуть заря 
     Федька поднял якоря! 
     Слава Богу, отвязались 
     От него, от упыря! 

     Вот пущай он, паразит, 
     По морям и егозит,- 
     Нам с тобою энту харю 
     Больше видеть не грозит!.. 

     Царь 
     Ну-ко, нянька, подь сюды, 
     Принимайся за труды -- 
     Рви из темечка волосья 
     Те, которые седы. 

     А какие не седы, 
     Те расчесывай в ряды. 
     Да полегче гребешком-то, 
     У меня там не сады!.. 

     Нянька 
    Что ж чесать-то, старый черт, 
     Коли лысину печет?! 
     У тебя ж тут кажный волос 
     Надо ставить на учет!.. 

     И на кой тебе нужна 
     В энтом возрасте жена? 
     Ведь тебе же, как мужчине, 
     Извиняюсь, грош цена!.. 





     Царь 
     Хоть волосьев я лишен, 
     А жениться я должон! 
     Шах персидский тоже лысый, 
     А имеет сорок жен! 

     Я ж хочу всего одну 
     Завести себе жену! 
     Нешто я в интимном смысле 
     И одну не потяну?.. 

     Нянька 
     У тебя в твои лета 
     Сила все ж таки не та! 
     Поберег бы свой процессор, 
     Ведь тебе уж больше ста!.. 

     Царь 
    Эка важность - больше ста! 
     Лишь бы кровь была густа! 
     Говорят, любви покорны 
     Все буквально возраста! 

     Так что, нянька, хошь не хошь, 
     А и я на дело гож! 
     Коли все любви покорны, 
     Дак и я покорный тож!.. 

     Нянька 
     Ты, дружок, из тех мужей, 
     Что безвреднее ужей: 
     Егозят, а не кусают, 
     Не сказать ишо хужей! 

     Чтоб чужую бабу скрасть, 
     Надо пыл иметь и страсть! 
     А твоя сейчас задача -- 
     На кладбище не попасть!.. 


     Царь  
     От тебя   - один бедлам, 
     Стыд царю, конфуз послам! 
     Я давно антиресуюсь, 
     Ты не засланная к нам?.. 

     Не шпионь и не вреди, 
     А осмелишься -- гляди: 
     Разговор у нас с тобою 
     Будет крупный впереди!..  



   Картина 16-я

      Потешник 
    Приехал царь  к Мане - оказывать внимание. С нетерпением уже теребит свои фирже. 
   Все честь по чести – приехал царь к невесте.

     Потешник
     По заданию царя 
     Федька отбыл за моря! 

    Царь.
     В обчем, я его отседа 
     Сплавил, проще говоря! 

     Чтоб не бедствовать одной,-- 
     Становись моей женой! 
     А чаво?.. Мужик я видный 
     И на ласку заводной!.. 

     Маруся 
     Не успел ишо Федот 
     Шагу сделать от ворот, 
     А уж вороны слетелись 
     На Федотов огород!.. 

     Царь 
     Ты мне, девка, не дури! 
     Предлагают -- дак бери! 
     Чай, к тебе не каждый вечер 
     Ходют вдовые цари!.. 

     Сей же час, я говорю, 
     Собирайся к алтарю! 
     Очумела от восторга, 
     Дак нюхни нашатырю! 

     Маруся 
    Ты уж лучше, государь, 
     За другими приударь! 
     Мне ж забота - ждать Федота 
     Да глядеть на календарь! 

     Царь 
     Полно, девка,- слухи врут! 
     Ждать стрельца- напрасный труд. 
     Он в каком-нибудь  Дубае 
     Жрет какой-нибудь гриб-фрут! 

     Ты сама, дуреха, взвесь: 
     Он-то там, а ты-то здесь! 
     Нет теперича Федота, 
     Был Федот, да вышел весь! 




    Маруся 
     Хоть секи меня бичом, 
     Хоть руби меня мечом,-- 
     Все одно твоей супругой 
     Я не стану нипочем! 

     Царь 
    Ты, Марусь, меня не зли 
     И конфликт со мной не дли! 
     Мне намедни из Парижу 
     Гильотину привезли! 

     В свете сказанного мной -- 
     Лучше будь моей женой! 
     У меня ведь тоже нервы, 
     Я ведь тоже не стальной! 

     Маруся 
    Уходи, постылый, прочь 
     И в мужья себя не прочь! 
     Не уйдешь - дак я могу и 
     Сковородкою помочь! 

     Царь 
     Вот помаешься в тюрьме -- 
     И поправишься в уме! 
     Сколь ты, девка, не кобенься, 
     А поженимся к зиме!.. 

     Маруся 
     Изловить меня, балда, 
     Много надобно труда! 
     До свиданья, друг мой ситный, 
     Может, свидимся когда!.. 
(Маруся накрывается белым покрывалом «превращается» в голубицу и «улетает».)

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 17-я

Потешник 
Проплавал Федот без малого год. Чудес в мире - как мух в сортире, 
А нужного чуда -не видать покуда.  Добрался до берега, думал - Америка. 
 Глядь - Остров Буян, будь он окаян,- может, в карте какой изъян?! 
           Федот 
     Сколь по прихоти царя 
     Я не плавал за моря,- 
     Не видал паршивей места, 
     Откровенно говоря! 

     Да оно бы не беда, 
     Кабы здесь была еда,-
     Окажись тут лебеда бы, 
     Дак сошла б и лебеда!.. 

     Голос 
      Кто охочий до еды -
     Пусть пожалует сюды: 
     У меня еды навалом, 
     У меня ее пуды! 

           Федот 
     Энто что за чудеса? 
     Энто что за голоса? 
     Тут и спрятаться-то негде 
     Окиян да небеса! 

     Окажи, хозяин, честь, 
     Покажись, каков ты есть! 
     Неприлично как-то гостю 
     В одиночку пить да есть! 

           Голос 
     Я бы рад, да мой портрет 
     Для меня и то секрет! 
     Сам порою сумлеваюсь, 
     То ли есть я, то ли нет!.. 

     У меня забот не счесть: 
     Есть еда, да нечем есть, 
     Есть табак, да нечем нюхать, 
     Есть скамья, да нечем сесть! 
     Так устал за тыщу лет, 
     Что не в радость белый свет! 
     Думал было удавиться,-- 
     Дак опять же шеи нет! 

     Федот 
     Ай да встреча! Стало быть, 
     Я сумел тебя добыть 
     То-Чаво-На-Белом-Свете -
     Вообче-Не-Может-Быть! 

     Чем, тоскуя да хандря, 
     Жисть расходовать зазря- 
     Может, сплаваешь со мною 
     До расейского царя?.. 

     Прогуляйся, освежись, 
     С белым светом подружись! 
     Что за жисть без приключений, - 
     Просто ужасть, а не жисть!.. 

     Голос 
     Я полезных перспектив 
     Никогда не супротив! 
     Я готов хоть к пчелам в улей, 
     Лишь бы только в колефтив! 
 Федот 
    Нам к утру, часам к пяти, 
     Надо быть уже в пути, 
     Потому как нас в Расее 
     Заждались уже, поди!.. 

Картина 18-я
 Потешники 
А царь меж  тем  не  теряет  времени –
Принимает  посла  людоедского племени. 
Лондоны - парижи смазали лыжи, 
Царю остались послы пожиже!

     Царь 
    Добрый день, веселый час! 
     Рады видеть вас у нас! 
     Бери гуд, салам алейкум, 
     Бона сэра, вас ист дас! 

      Нянька 
      Перед кем ты, старый бес, 
     Тут разводишь политес? 
     Твой посол, я извиняюсь, 
     Третий день как с пальмы слез! 

      Царь 
     Ты - шпиенка, энто факт! 
     Что ни брякнешь - все не в такт! 
     Ты ж со всею заграницей 
     Мне порушила контакт! 

     Нянька 
     Ты взгляни ему в лицо: 
     Уши врозь, в носу кольцо! 
     Да и кожа вся рябая, 
     Как кукушкино яйцо!.. 

     Даже я - чаво скрывать? -- 
     Не легла бы с ним в кровать! 
     Дак неужто нашу девку 
     За такого отдавать?.. 

     Царь 
     Да вникай же в суть уже.
     Она ж для нас как протеже
     Аль сама не понимаешь-
     Наш бюджет на букву «Ж»

     Это ж надо понимать
     Позарезу нужен зять
     С демографией проблемы
     Ты что ль будешь разгребать?

   Нянька 
   Дак ведь он из диких мест, 
   Что увидит, то и ест! 
   Помнишь вазу из топазу? 
   Слопал, ирод- вот те крест! 


   Царевна 
    Чтоб с таким -- да выйти в свет? 
    Ну уж дудки!.. Ну уж нет!.. 
    Он и так-то неказистый, 
    Дак ишо и людоед!..

   Царь. 
   Не вводи меня во грех.
   Ентот брак для нас успех.
   Здесь политикою пахнет 
   И валютою для всех. 

    Я!... блюду в стране закон. 
    И финансовый урон  (няньке)
    На твою, в пример, зарплату -
    Неблагоприятный фон. 

   Нянька. 
   На зарплате педагога 
   Вряд ли сэкономишь  много. 
   Расколдобистую очень
   Выбрал ты себе дорогу. (уходит, провожая посла)

   Царевна 
   Сколь, папаша, ты ни ной,-
   Право выбора за мной! 
   Отравлюся, а не стану 
   Людоедовой женой! 

   А вот ежели придет 
   С предложением Федот,-
   Для меня из кандидатов 
   Энтон будет самый тот!.. 
Царь.
  Твой Федот теперь на дне, 
  В окиянской глубине, 
  И- поскольку утонумший- 
  Не нуждается в жене!.. 
   Царевна 
  Коли так оно и есть - 
  Я отказываюсь есть! 
  Вот тебе моя, папаша, 
  Политическая месть! 

  Вот не стану есть икру, 
  Как обычно, по ведру,-
  И на почве истощенья 
  Захвораю и помру!.. (уходит)
  Царь 
  Где ни плюнь, куды ни ткни-
  От министров до родни- 
  Все сплошные вольнодумцы, 
  Все вредители одни!.. (уходит)

----------


## proshka

Картина19-я
 Потешник. 
Сказка ж к концу идет. Воротился домой Федот.  
 А под карнизом комочком сизым свернулась птица, лесная голубица... 

     Федот 
     Ну-ко, женушка, давай 
     Стол для мужа накрывай! 
     Доставай мне из духовки 
     Порумяньше каравай! 

     Наливай ядреных щей 
     Пожирней да погущей,-- 
     Я кощея стал тощее 
     От заморских овощей! 

     В цельном доме никого, 
     Кроме ветра одного! 
     Подозрительное дело, 
     Не случилось ли чаво? 
                         (Голубица превращается в Марусю.) 
Маруся 
     С возвращением, Федот! 
     Долго ж длился твой поход! 
     Аль забыл свою Марусю, 
     Что не ехал цельный год? 

      Федот 
     Повидал я белый свет -- 
     Жозефин и Генриетт,-- 
     Но таких, как ты, красавиц 
     Среди них, Маруся, нет! 

     А ходил я за моря, 
     Хоть и долго, да не зря -- 
     Сполнил все ж таки заданье 
     Хитроумного царя!.. 

     Маруся 
     Кабы ведал ты, Федот, 
     На кого ты тратишь пот,-- 
     Дак и шагу бы не сделал 
     От родимых-то ворот! 

     Ты уехал -- он, срамной, 
     Стал ухаживать за мной, 
     Уговаривал, охальник, 
     Стать евойною женой! 
Федот 
    Да неужто?.. Ах, злодей!.. 
     Вот и верь теперь в людей, 
     Вот и стой за честь мундира, 
     Вот за службу и радей!.. 

     Ну да ладно, я ему 
     Растолкую, что к чему! 
     Я его до самых пяток 
     Распишу под хохлому!.. 

     Хватит делать дураков 
     Из расейских мужиков! 
     Мне терять теперя неча, 
     Кроме собственных оков! 

                                              Картина 20-я
      Потешник. 
 Осерчал Федот, созвал честной народ. Решили соседи пособить Феде 
                     («народ» подходит к сцене и поднимается на сцену) 
     Генерал 
     Там собрался у ворот 
     Энтот... как его... народ! 
     В обчем, дело принимает 
     Социяльный оборот! 

     А всему виной Федот, 
     Энто он мутит народ,-- 
     Подбивает населенье 
     Учинить переворот!.. 

     Царь. 
     Ну а ты у нас на кой, 
     С вострой саблею такой? 
     Мы ж за то тебя и держим, 
     Чтоб берег царев покой! 

      Генерал 
      Охранять тебя от бед 
     Мне теперь резону нет! 
     Ты за собственную подлость 
     Сам должен держать ответ!.. 

     Царь.
    Ух ты как заговорил,
    Али кто здесь царь забыл?
    Я твоё свиное рыло 
    Очень уж давно не бил.

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## proshka

Картина 21-я

Потешник. 
 Хоть и злится царь,-а попробуй вдарь! Не такое время, чтобы бить в темя.  

Вышел  царь  на  крыльцо,  а на площади народу- вся Расея налицо! 

     Царь 
     Энто как же, вашу мать, 
     Извиняюсь, понимать? 
     Мы ж не Хранция какая, 
     Чтобы смуту подымать! 

     Кто хотит на Колыму -
     Выходи по одному! 
     Там у вас в момент наступит 
     Просветление в уму! 

     Федот 
     Что касается ума- 
     Он светлехонек весьма: 
     Слава Богу, отличаем 
     Незабудку от дерьма! 

     Ты пошто меня скорей 
     Отослал за сто морей? 
     Не затем ли, чтоб жениться 
     На супружнице моей?.. 

     Царь 
    Энто где же ты, злодей, 
     Набрался таких идей, 
     Чтоб клепать чаво попало 
     На порядочных людей! 

     Да к лицу ли энто мне -
     Приставать к твоей жене?.. 
     Вот и шли вас, обормотов, 
     В заграничные турне!.. 

     Федот 
    Ты не больно-то серчай- 
     Мы к тебе, чай, не на чай! 
     Ну а будешь гоношиться,-
     Съезжу в рыло невзначай! 

     О тебе, о подлеце, 
     Слава аж в Череповце! 
     Ты всему народу в душу 
     Наплевал в моем лице!.. 

Царь 
    Зря ты, Федя, для меня 
     Мой народ - моя родня. 
     Я без мыслей об народе 
     Не могу прожить и дня!.. 

     Утром мажу бутерброд -
     Сразу мысль: а как народ? 
     И икра не лезет в горло, 
     И компот не льется в рот! 

     Ночью встану у окна 
     И стою всю ночь без сна -
     Все волнуюсь об Расее, 
     Как там, бедная, она? 

     А виновник - генерал, 
     Интриган и аморал! 
     Энто он, коровья морда, 
     Честь цареву обмарал! 

     Генерал.
     Что вы, братцы, я ж за вас
     Потерял в атаке глаз!
     Нешто я когда посмею
     Супротив народных масс!

     Сознаю свою вину. 
     Меру. Степень. Глубину. 
     И прошу меня направить 
     На текущую войну. 

     Нет войны - я все приму- 
     Ссылку. Каторгу. Тюрьму. 
     Но желательно -в июле, 
     И желательно - в Крыму. 

     Царь 
     Только не на Магадан, 
     Энто мне не по годам: 
     Я пока туды доеду,-
     Опасаюсь, дуба дам! 

      Генерал 
     А виновница- Яга! 
     Нет опаснее врага! 
     Перед ней и сам Горыныч- 
     Так,- не змей, а мелюзга! 


Баба Яга 
    Я -фольклорный элемент, 
     У меня есть документ. 
     Я вообче могу отседа 
     Улететь в любой момент! 
    Тут копай и год и два
     Докапаешься едва:
     Нету пальцев отпечатков
     На продуктах колдовства.
     Не казни, милок, спаси!
     Что угодно попроси!
     Не лишай меня лицензий
     Для работы на Руси.
    Ну, случайно, ну, шутя, 
     Сбилась с верного путя! 
     Дак ведь я - дитя природы, 
     Пусть дурное, но- дитя! 
    Коль судить, дак тех, двоих, 
     Соучастников моих. 
     Энто я по виду нечисть, 
     А по сути чище их!.. 

     Царевна 
     Что касается царя,-
     Пусть он едет за моря. 
     Мне евойные проблемы 
     Глубоко до фонаря! 

     Он наказанный судьбой 
     За коварство и разбой. 
     Энто он, упырь проклятый, 
     Разлучал меня с тобой! 

     Слава Богу, наконец, 
     Узюрпатору конец, 
     И теперь мы можем смело 
     Отправляться под венец!.. 
    Федот 
     Ну и ушлый вы народ -- 
     Ажно оторопь берет! 
     Всяк другого мнит уродом, 
     Несмотря, что сам урод. 

     Хоть вобче расейский люд 
     На расправу и не лют, 
     Но придется мне, робяты, 
     Учинить над вами суд. 

     Мы посадим вас в бадью, 
     Кинем в море -- и адью! 
     Обойдетесь и бадьею, 
     Не давать же вам ладью! 
                 (Народ оттесняет «Виновников» за кулисы)


      Федот 
     А теперь, честной народ, 
     Вынь-ка рожи из бород! 
     Чай, у нас не панихида, 
     А совсем наоборот! 

     Нам теперь не слезы лить,-- 
     Песни петь да меды пить!.. 
     Ну-ко встань передо мною, 
     То-Чаво-Не-Может-Быть!.. 

     Голос 
    Я давно уж тут стою, 
     У крылечка на краю, 
     Жду, покамест ты закончишь 
     Совещанию свою!.. 
 Федот 
     Угости честной народ 
     От заморских-то щедрот! 
     Чай, они таковской пищи 
     Отродясь не брали в рот. 

     Ставь на скатерть все подряд -- 
     Шоколад и мармелад, 
     И голландскую грудинку, 
     И чухонский сервелат! 

      Ну а коль попросит кто 
     Бражки граммов эдак сто -- 
     Так и быть!.. Сегодня можно!.. 
     Слава Богу, есть за что!.. 

 ( Декорация «Скатерть самобранка» Народ пляшет. Стоп-кадр.)

Эпилог.
Потешник.
Был  и  я на том пиру, ел зернистую икру.
Вот тут бы как в сказке, свезти всё к развязке:
После праздничного застолья
Понял народ, что наступило раздолье:

Нету царской власти, раздают сласти.
Работать не надо, пляши до упада,
Народ не сеет, не жнет – на халяву живет!
Продолжает всех кормить То Чаво Не Может Быть!

                                ( В центр выходят Маруся и Федот)
Федот.
 Вот что я хочу сказать
 Всем  давно пора понять
 Сердцем, головой, руками
 НАМ  Россию возрождать.

Маруся.
Чтоб успехов тут достичь,
Надо многое постичь
И никто здесь не поможет
Ни Кузьмич, Ни Фрол Фомич.

Федот.
И тогда, конечно будет 
Все по- человечьему
Так давайте вместе сеять 
Доброе и Вечное.
 (Из «народа» выходят мальчик и девочка. Федот и Маруся начинают рассказывать им сказку).
Маруся.
 В некотором царстве, в тридевятом государстве жил был царь. 
Федот.
Он был умным и добрым.  Все в этом царстве жили безбедно и счастливо, и  верили в чудеса…
     (В центральной части сцены лучом света освещается Голубица. Звучит музыка.
Занавес закрывается).

Потешники.(перед занавесом)
Мы закончили рассказ
Без купюр и без прикрас.
Про Царя и про Федота
Что слыхали, и не раз.

А народ наш башковит
И надеемся простит
Что у нас чуток иначе, 
Чем поведал Леонид.

Сказку нашу рассказали не медленно , не быстро
Нам осталось пригласить на поклон артистов!

          (Занавес открывается. Артисты выходят на поклон)

----------

Irenka-da (29.11.2017), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## лариса львовна

*proshka*, 
А не из города ли Лукоянова эта постановочка?
Точ в точ что я видела у нас в РДК на день культурного работника)...
Приятно видеть на форуме знакомых)хотя и написано что Кемеровская область)
Есть небольшие замечания по постановке как от зрителя и я ещё не волшебник ,а только доучиваюсь),но это в личке,если интересует)Если всё таки я не ошиблась ....,то ваша постановка хорошая)тем более что не было ничего похожего столько много лет)

----------


## proshka

Здравствуйте, Лариса Львовна. Ткой точь в точь постановки быть не может. В этом сценарии сборный материал: Л.Филатов+ самодеятельные авторы и их сценарии из недр интернета= мои переделки с учетом местного материала. Недоработки есть, так как всё делалось за очень короткий срок (как у нас часто бывает,  "ну очень срочно надо"!) В итоге многое переделывалось во время репетиций. В итоге- 2 аншлага, море цветов и удовольствия!

----------


## лариса львовна

*proshka*, 
Что ж...видать у двух режиссёров мысли сошлись одинаково в плоть до мелочей) и в один и тот же день показать спектакль решили)...
Вопросов больше нет)

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.vcht.ru/public/library.php

Хороший сайт, есть теория и пьесы для скачивания

----------


## Nali

*Рамоновна*,  спасибо большое за ссылку!

----------


## Тёка

специфическая

Выходят двое богатырей на «лошадях»
«Лошади» - тоже персонажи. Это актеры на четвереньках в костюмах лошадей.


Первый богатырь: Ну и где этот алкоголик?

Выходит третий богатырь. С зонтиком, и на цветастой лошади.

Первый богатырь: Ну что, не видать подмоги?

Второй богатырь: Ничерта не видно

Третий богатырь: Вижу, вижу… Девки в озере купаются! (получает по шее) Змей Горыныч, выходи – биться будем!

Первый богатырь: Это не Змей Горыныч! Это татары.

Третий богатырь: О, а я гляжу че столько голов. Ну и кто у них там самый главный?

Первый богатырь: Вон они – в самом центре сидят, с-с… соколы!

Второй богатырь: Щас я этим соколам бошки то поотрубаю!

Третий богатырь: Не горячись, Илюша, может, договоримся, по девчонкам поводим.

Второй богатырь: К сестрице Аленушке я не поеду!

Первый богатырь: Почему?

Второй богатырь: У нее брат козел!

Первый богатырь: А куда же тогда?

Третий богатырь: К девчонкам на озеро!

Второй богатырь: К старушкам на кладбище.

Первый богатырь: О, глянь, Баба Яга летит.

(звучит  «Я ворона»)

Третий богатырь: К Змею Горынычу полетела. У нее с ним роман у средней головы.

Второй богатырь: Так раньше у левой был.

Третий богатырь: А она путает лево и право, поэтому среднюю выбрала. Только теперь, когда она целуется, ей кажется, что за ней кто-то подглядывает.

Первый богатырь: Путает лево и право. А сам-то ты знаешь, где лево?

Третий богатырь: Я… Мусик, покажи, где лево. Ну, покажи… Мусик, ну не позорь меня перед пацанами.

Первый богатырь: Эх ты, защитничек.

Третий богатырь: Да я?! Да я такой защитник! У меня даже мышь между ног не проскочит.

Второй богатырь: Конечно, у тебя же между ног лошадь.

Конь первого богатыря: Прикинь, его бабой обозвали!

Конь третьего богатыря: Я не лошадь, я конь. Неужели не заметно.

Конь второго богатыря: Да им сверху не видно. О, глянь, Змей Горыныч летит.

( Высоцкого «Я ЯК истребитель…»)

Конь третьего богатыря: А у него роман с Бабой Ягой со средней головой.

Конь первого богатыря: Так раньше с левой было.

Конь третьего богатыря: А он… не жадный

Третий богатырь: А че это он по кольцевой?

Первый богатырь: Да за столб зацепился.

Второй богатырь: Щас я его отцеплю!

Змей Горыныч: (за кадром) – Ты че, дурак, по почкам?!!

Третий богатырь: Мужики, а какой со мной случай произошел. Забил я, значит, вчера стрелку с Авдотьей из Рязани вечером на сеновале. Прихожу, а там… А там…

Первый богатырь: Кто, кто там?

Конь третьего богатыря: Кто, кто! Я в пальто!

Третий богатырь: Представляете, эта кобыла надела мое трофейное пальто и так нагло в зеркало смотрится!

Конь первого богатыря: Обалдеть!

Конь второго богатыря: Ну, ты даешь!

Конь третьего богатыря: А че, вон у Ивана Царевича Сивка в бурке ходит, ну и я решил попробовать.

Первый богатырь: Ну что с татарами делать будем?!

Второй богатырь: Биться!

Первый богатырь: Тогда за Землю русскую!!!

Второй богатырь: За Русь-матушку!!!

Третий богатырь: За пиво «Русское» и за девчонок!!

Конь первого богатыря: Гляньте, какие кобылки у татар.

Конь второго богатыря: Красивые...

Конь третьего богатыря: Вы как хотите, а я с женщинами драться не буду.

Кони начинают скакать в другую сторону, звучит песня Высоцкого «Что-то кони мне попались привередливые…»

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Viktory1

Всем привет! Можно присоединится?)
Руковожу театральной студией с 2003 года. Работаю в лицее, ученики которого от 17 лет и выше.
Проблема с репертуаром №1. Всегда ищу в интернете, что-то пишу сама.
Проблема №2 состоит в том, что дети в лицее обучаются 1 год или 1год 5мес). Как только ученик обучается азам актерского мастерства, сцен речи, понимает что такое сцена - он выпускается. И приходится все начинать с начала.
Но я уже привыкла) 
Есть отрывок спектакля "День радио" (пишите в личку - поделюсь)

----------


## ekatsy

Здравствуйте! Ищу небольшую пьесу или небольшой рассказ для постановки с подростками от 15 до 21 года! Буду признательна если кто-нибудь что-нибудь подскажет!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ребята, помогите, пожайлуста, найти текст пьесы Э.Вериго "Екатерина вторая,  гренадер и шаман сибирский" (бурлеск-водевиль).

----------


## Надежда Шмыкова

здравствуйте)) очень рада что наконец нашла самый полезный сайт ! я совсем недавно закончила институт культуры по специальности режиссер театрализованных представлении и праздников работаю в районном доме культуры методистом , моя задача постановка всех мерроприятий ДК! но параллельно очень хочу набрать свою театральную студию  из учащихся 8 классов , посоветуйте пожалуйста что лучше на первых порах поставить с детьми чтобы заинтересовать их.

----------


## Ириначка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!! А нет ли у кого сценария для новогоднего спектакля??? Буду признательна!

----------


## Коста Рика

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Всех горячо обнимаю!
Приятное содружество, а главное - нужное: любительских театров по России множество,  и все выживают как могут, но люди, собравшиеся здесь, судя по всему, проблем не боятся и упорно решают их на местном уровне, продвигая самое живое и искреннее - театр.
Здорово, что есть возможность общаться, обмениваться материалами и опытом - спасибо создателям форума за отдельный топик о любительских театрах и их режиссёрах.
Меня зовут Наталья, живу и работаю на крайнем севере, республика Коми, город Усинск.
Родилась и училась в Туле, в Усинске  - с 1995 года.
С 1998 года работаю во Дворце культуры, режиссёр любительского театра "Дилижанс".
По сути и режиссёр и педагог, преподаю две дисциплины: сцен.речь и мастерство, есть хореограф - он даёт ритмику, сцен. движение.
Мы поддерживаем и студийный формат, так как идёт обучение, и театром называемся с полным на то правом, так как постановка и прокат спектаклей в нашей работе
так же имеют место быть=)
Все эти годы работаю с молодёжью: 12 -18 лет, есть два взрослых актёра (30 и 36 лет). Составы в среднем меняются раз в 3 года, за всё время их было 5.
Здесь всё традиционно: участие в городских мероприятиях, ну и своя, внутренняя работа, так как я ещё и методист ДК.
Вопрос репертуара всегда, или если точнее - посезонно, стоит остро - имеется в виду работа внутри коллектива, что ставить? чем удивлять?
Послужной список достаточно большой, сделано немало.
Здесь уже писали про пьесы Виктора Ольшанского, да обеими руками "за!" - отличные пьесы, "Тринадцатую звезду" тоже ставила.
Переписывалась с ним... Выслано несколько пьес, которые пока лежат...
Ставила спектакли и по своим пьесам, последние две работы могу выслать кому нужно :"Шёлковое сердце" (по мотивам У.Гибсона "Тряпичная кукла") и "Эксперимент" (пьеса в этом году вошла в лонг - лист фестиваля "Международная драматургическая программа "Премьера PRO" в номинации "Пьеса для подростков").
Посмотреть спектакли по этим пьесам (наши работы) можно здесь: http://vk.com/club7688769
Это наша группа, добро пожаловать=)
*****************************************************************************************************
Несмотря на то, что я -  пишущий режиссёр, всё - таки каждый год ищу.
Не прекращая.
Я ищу пьесу, содержащую крепкий, динамичный сюжет, пьесу, имеющую хорошую литературную основу.
Такую, которая смогла бы во время первой читки произвести в наших головах мощный единовременный резонанс, который нас пригвоздил бы на месте))))
Всех и сразу)))
Чтобы мы захотели жить этой пьесой!
... Очень много прочитано пьес, рекомендуемых для подростков, всё мимо, всё не то.
Не хотелось бы ставить просто бытовые картины, а так же слабосюжетные опусы об алкоголизме и наркомании, произведения, содержащие сленг и мат.
Я не ханжа, нет. Просто не тянет с таким материалом работать.
**************************************************************************
Уважаемые коллеги!
Обращаюсь к вам за советом - может быть, вы подскажете мне автора или пьесу, которая перевернёт моё сознание и одарит хорошим творческим куражом?=)
mamontovanataly@yandex.ru  - моя почта.
+ 7 912 136 3779  -  на связи.
Если чем - то могу помочь и вам - сделаю это с удовольствием!
С уважением - Наталья.
Любительский театр "Дилижанс".

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте форумчане. Решили в ДК организовать молодежный театр. Нашли неплохого режиссера, но возникла проблемма с пьесой. Пока нас очень немного и только девушки (в возрасте :Grin: ) Нужна небольшая юмористическая пьеса на минут 20  для женских ролей нас 5 человек. Спасибо

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики) В этом году  у нас активизировался районный Совет ветеранов. Они решили восстановить драмтеатр, который при Царе Горохе имел звание "народный".  И реанимацию хотят начать с постановки, которая у нас в районе пользовалась огоромным успехом несколько лет. Не могу нигде найти текст. Автор *Хугаев.* Пьеса *"Андро и Сандро".* Направьте меня по нужному адресу, пожалуйста)))

----------


## julia69

Наташенька! а можно мне тоже воспользоваться  Вашей сокровищницей ,с ув.режиссер нар.театра.письмо отправила на Вашу почту.Юлия

----------


## Ленюська

Дорогие форумчане! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сценарием к спектаклю на экологическую тему. Нужно срочно. Не менее, чем на 30 минут. Возраст участников кружка 11-15 лет. Сегодня предложили участвовать в конкурсе, у нас есть месяц на постановку. Ребята способные, успеем. Главное - хороший сценарий. Жду помощи!

----------


## Коста Рика

Всем здравствуйте снова)
Обращаюсь к автору поста № 91 - Юлия, к вам)
Будьте так добры, отправьте письмо ещё разок - писем просто поток, может пропущено ваше, не могу сказать, честно.
Напишите, какая пьеса вам нужна и , если у меня есть данная и необходимая вам - вышлю обязательно :Yes4: 
С Уважением)

----------


## вера денисенко

> Такую, которая смогла бы во время первой читки произвести в наших головах мощный единовременный резонанс, который нас пригвоздил бы на месте))))


Э Шмитт "Оскар и Розовая дама" это очень сильная пьеса....мы её ставили в этом году ...сложная но очень интересная....по вашему сообщению я поняла что мы с вами близки по мироощущению,по требованию к литературному материалу....удачи вам и вашему коллективу))))

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые коллеги! Наш театральный кружок при СДК начинает свою работу впервые. В коллективе пока одни девочки 10-12 лет. Кто посоветует какую-нибудь сказку (только не Новогоднюю) или пьеску для начинающих. Желательно чтобы была интересная, чтобы завлечь всех в театральную деятельность с учётом продолжения заниматься дальше. Кто может помочь с репертуаром пишите на почту vlad031bel@rambler.ru  Заранее благодарю, с уважением, Владимир.

----------


## вера денисенко

> В коллективе пока одни девочки 10-12 лет.


пьес для детей гдебы были только женские роли не встречала,может не попадались...но когда у меня была такая же ситуация как у вас я брала басни Крылова и с.Михалкова и делала инсценировку,девчонки играли с удовольствием....а басня -это на мой взгляд великая вещь в ней есть всё: все законы драматизации и хорошая мораль.что нам сейчас не хватает  в  драматургии...вот басни которые хорошо смотрятся на сцене:"Ворона и Лиса"(и.Крылов), "две подруги" (с.Михалков), "Муха и пчела","Мартышка и очки", "мышь и крыса"-эти басни действенны,сделаете сюжетную линию...и спектакль на 35 минут готов.Я сама когда набираю деток на первый год обучения,только в конце учебного года ставлю басни в них Крылов и Михалков очень хорошо прописали типажи людей,характеры героев...удачи)))

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие режиссеры! Зашла "на вашу территорию" с огромной просьбой.

Мы готовимся к творческому отчету. Тема- край родной. Хочу сделать программу* "Заветы/или голос/ предков"*
На экране появляется принцесса Ольденбургская/у нас ее имение/, звучат ее слова о необходимости давать детям образование. Как подтверждение тому- номер ДШИ. Или на экране- фото Мосина/изобретателя трехлинейной винтовки/, его слова о нужности защищать Отчизну, как подтверждение- патриотический номер, и т.д. Каждый в общей сложности будет говорить 3-5 предложений.
Предков мы наберем: есть и мастер-игрушечник, и сказительница, и краевед...

ПРОБЛЕМА: во время звучания голосов на сцене ничего не происходит... Как это вам с точки зрения режиссуры? И если это недопустимо, что можно придумать???

Заранее благодарна за любые советы.

----------


## вера денисенко

> принцесса Ольденбургская





> Мосина/изобретателя трехлинейной винтовки/,


а нельзя ли их так скажем "оживить" сделать персонажами....было бы интереснее и заодно и было бы сценическое действие...нет так статично было бы...а когда они появляются то фоном можно бы было пустить слайды как информация о них...потому что из-за 3-5 предложений делать мизансцену нет смысла она не будет оправдана....мы когда делали подобное мероприятия только у нас называлось"Трапою предков" я делала через театрализацию...у нас тоже Наумовка это имение...которая дала Екатерина 2 дала княгине Наумовой...мы даже показали этот момент как посол вручает указ о присвоении ей этого имения... тех знаменитых людей которых уже нет мы их сделали персонажами а кто есть ...им раздавали определённый текст...и репетировали их мизансцены..

----------


## Рамоновна

*вера денисенко*, если бы все было так просто... Но нам *нереально вывести на сцену всех предков в соответствующих костюмах*... Может, взять современников и вложить им в уста слова предков? Мосина будет представлять солдат, сказительницу-местная писательница, первого краеведа- директор музея???? А на экране параллельно- фото предков???

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна, "с точки зрения режиссуры",пустая сцена во время звучания текста,это конечно недопустимо (хотя режиссура в этом плане очень "гибка"...зависит от смысла текста и того,что в это время находится на сцене). В вашей ситуации я бы "оживила" одного или двух персонажей, например сказительницу или краеведа...которые в свою очередь повествовали об остальных, а их (остальных)фото-картины-достижения-изделия можно выводить на экран, и при необходимости озвучивать голосом, а та же сказительница может вести с неживыми персонажами диалог...Однажды мы выстраивали подобную сюжетную линию: был творч.отчет ДК. директор ДК вела беседу с неодушевленными персонажами-театральные кресла,занавес,сцена,кулисы,зеркала в гримерке ...которые рассказывали (записанный голос и фото на экране) о том,что они видели,слышали,чувствовали вместе с участниками кол-вов...Вот как-то так)))

----------


## Леди N

...Однажды мы выстраивали подобную сюжетную линию: был творч.отчет ДК. директор ДК вела беседу с неодушевленными персонажами-театральные кресла,занавес,сцена,кулисы,зеркала в гримерке ...которые рассказывали (записанный голос и фото на экране) о том,что они видели,слышали,чувствовали вместе с участниками кол-вов...Вот как-то так)))[/QUOTE]

Красиво...сразу ассоциативный ряд включается...

----------


## Леди N

> Дорогие режиссеры! Зашла "на вашу территорию" с огромной просьбой.
> 
> Мы готовимся к творческому отчету. Тема- край родной. Хочу сделать программу* "Заветы/или голос/ предков"*
> На экране появляется принцесса Ольденбургская/у нас ее имение/, звучат ее слова о необходимости давать детям образование. Как подтверждение тому- номер ДШИ. Или на экране- фото Мосина/изобретателя трехлинейной винтовки/, его слова о нужности защищать Отчизну, как подтверждение- патриотический номер, и т.д. Каждый в общей сложности будет говорить 3-5 предложений.
> 
> 
> Предков мы наберем: есть и мастер-игрушечник, и сказительница, и краевед...
> 
> ПРОБЛЕМА: во время звучания голосов на сцене ничего не происходит... Как это вам с точки зрения режиссуры? И если это недопустимо, что можно придумать???
> ...


Ирина Викторовна, мне думается, что пустая сцена, по которой допустим "бегают световые блики" и выстраиваются артисты для исполнения показательного номера- это не только допустимо, но и очень интересно, тем боле, что номера в творческом отчёте , как правило, разноплановые и поэтому не обязательно "оживлять" вашу и без того ЖИВУЮ память о ДОСТОЙНЫХ и МУДРЫХ.....на мой взгляд, этот своеобразный конферанс по- хорошему наполнит отчёт ещё и философским содержанием.

относительно названия концерта.... В серии "Я вхожу в мир искусств"- выписываю уже много лет, а вы когда- то в полезных ссылках выставляли, есть сборник "Звучащее СЛОВО Древней Руси". В нём есть интересные мысли (я туда даже больше за предложениями- фразами "ходила"), которые могут быть некоторым содержанием ВАШИХ связок- привязок к номерам.... Я пользовалась этим сборником, когда составляла текст- благодарность в адрес преподавателей филологического факультета после защиты диплома по творчеству ВЯ Брюсова... (Мои замечательные, голубокровые, тонкой душевной организации преподаватели- настоящие ХУДОЖНИКИ и мастера своего литературного дела были в слезах и забрали печатный листочек себе- мол, в дни тяжких размышлений о судьбах педагогов родины будем читать для удовольствия)

----------


## вера денисенко

> А на экране параллельно- фото предков???


Ир,а что если тебе оттолкнуться от слова "заветы" значит это уже кому-то завещано.....а может это сделать молодёжи,о том что они помнят и берегут заветы предков и предают им другим и сделать это через вещи....например на сцене большой сундук и...и кто-то из ребят достаёт карту и идут фотографии вашей княгини, дальше вещь из музея, муляж автомата и  т.д. во-первых так удобнее репетировать,а во-вторых зрители привыкнут к манере подачи текста этих главных героев...всего двое-твое ребят в месте с вещами будут сквозным (сюжетным действием)...эти вещи будут нести особую смысловую нагрузку...как память о предках....т.е через эти вещи будет происходить знакомство с предками и их последователями им будут посвящены концертные номера...сейчас мы тебе на советуем)))) мы жь люди вот такие у каждого своё виденье)))) удачи))))

----------


## Рамоновна

спасибо-спасибо!!!!!! мысль пошла....

----------


## вера денисенко

> спасибо-спасибо!!!!!! мысль пошла....


очень рады))))Удачи))))

----------


## Леди N

ДОРОГИЕ ТЕАТРАЛЫ! НЕТ ЛИ У КОГО ПЬЕС "РОБИН ГУД- ЛЕСНОЙ РАЗБОЙНИК" С. ЗАЯИЦКОГО И "СТРЕЛА РОБИН ГУДА" ТОКМАКОВОЙ- ПРОКОФЬЕВОЙ??

ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ ЛЮБОЙ ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ О РОБИНЕ ГУДЕ....

----------


## Коста Рика

Всех приветствую, уважаемые коллеги)
Сезон 2012 - 2013 уже далеко позади, я перечитала свой прошлогодний пост в данном топике=)
Нахожусь в состоянии идентичном описанному тогда, то есть - в поиске)
В поиске сильной истории.
Снова)
Всегда)
В прошлом году, в декабре 2012 года, мне попалась на глаза книга Уильяма Голдинга "Повелитель мух".
Ну, друзья мои, это было то, что я искала.
Написала одноимённую пьесу по роману "Повелитель мух", месяца два или полтора на это ушло...
Поставила спектакль,  он вышел в прокат, на месяц, и это, скажу я вам, было офигенно=)
У кого есть желание посмотреть фото со спектакля - милости прошу сюда:  http://vk.com/club7688769
Это группа нашего любительского театра ( "Дилижанс" который) на сайте VK. ("В контакте")
Там же есть трейлер к спектаклю; видеозапись самого действа предстоит смонтировать, как будет сделано - выгружу туда же,
в нашу группу.
Зритель очень хорошо принял нашу работу, вероятно, она того стоила=)
И что вы думаете?
Вот я опять ломаю голову: что сотворить, где найти то, что перевернёт сознание моё и актёров=)=)=)
************************************************************************************ 

Спасибо за совет ознакомиться с пьесой Э. Шмитт "Оскар и розовая дама" - если найду - прочту тут же.
************************************************************************************* 

Может, с кем - либо из вас случались в прошедшем сезоне подобные потрясения, или удачные творческие находки?
Имею в виду - хорошие пьесы для молодёжного театра.
С большой благодарностью приму ваши советы и рекомендации.

С уважением - Наталья Мамонтова, режиссёр любительского театра "Дилижанс", Республика Коми, г. Усинск.

----------


## Коста Рика

"Оскар и Розовая Дама" Эрика - Эммануила Шмитта случилась просто потрясением для меня.
Спасибо большое за совет, произведение прочитано сегодня, только что, поэтому я нахожусь под сильным впечатлением...
Нужно либо найти пьесу, либо написать пьесу по этой книге, сохранив событийную структуру, 
ведь книга  - материал прозаический и для постановки в драмтеатре не предназначен.
Я буду думать насчёт всего этого, как это сделать и делать ли вообще.
Но даже если в работу этот материал не попадёт - рекомендовать читать буду обязательно, своим ученикам и просто молодым ребятам, 
с которыми я общаюсь в большинстве своём по творческой линии...
Мне вспомнилось "Шёлковое сердце", пьеса которую написала по книге Уильяма Гибсона "Тряпичная кукла" и ставила в сезоне 2010 - 2011 - 
те же переживания от материала, упомянутого в начале данного поста.
Пронзительно, просто и незабываемо.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки я ставила спектакль  в прошлом сезоне "Оскар и Розовая Дама" это действительно стоящий материал....и детям он очень понравился.....если кому нужна инсценировка обращайтесь на почту.вышлю....  может вы пришлёте мне "Шёлковое сердце" я тоже сейчас нахожусь в поиске пьесы....

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте какой поставить спектакль по Пушкину, для небольшого количества ролей, мужчин у нас двое. Заранее благодарна

----------


## v_irina

> Девочки я ставила спектакль  в прошлом сезоне "Оскар и Розовая Дама" это действительно стоящий материал....и детям он очень понравился.....если кому нужна инсценировка обращайтесь на почту.вышлю....  может вы пришлёте мне "Шёлковое сердце" я тоже сейчас нахожусь в поиске пьесы....


а можно мне, плиииз? на почту lirika6 собака bk.ru

----------


## Ivica

> Девочки я ставила спектакль  в прошлом сезоне "Оскар и Розовая Дама" это действительно стоящий материал....и детям он очень понравился.....если кому нужна инсценировка обращайтесь на почту.вышлю....


Добрый день, Вера! Не знаю, смогу ли я воплотить это в жизнь когда-нибудь, но очень постараюсь. Сложно подобрать какие-то слова сразу после прочтения произведения, но это, как раз тот случай, когда и без слов душе всё понятно. Спасибо. Если можно, поделитесь инсценировкой.

----------


## марина 7788

помогите, плиз! нужен отрывок смешной для театра современных мультяшных героев (смешариков). заранее спасибо

----------


## Наталья 127

А можно и мне инсценировку выслать? Очень заинтересовало))) krasilnikova_n83@mail.ru

----------


## вера денисенко

> А можно и мне инсценировку выслать? Очень заинтересовало))) krasilnikova_n83@mail.ru


я выставила её в своей теме.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...67#post4847467

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017), Такса я (28.08.2019)

----------


## вера денисенко

> Если можно, поделитесь инсценировкой.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...67#post4847467
там всё есть полный комплект и инсценировка,и музыкальное оформление с голосом родителей....я их тенью обозначила ввела элемент театра теней...и слайды церкви.... режиссёрское решение пространства сцены...решаю при помощи ширм(как бы в место повоторного курга на сцене)  и куб,на котрый сшит чехол и все четыре стороны разыне....разная сторона выполняет опредёлённое мето действия: палата в больнице, церковь(крест ),дом у розовой дамы,и небо....и ещё каждый раз после каждого письма которое начинает говорить Оскар а продолжает его ангел-хронить...ангел берёт след(след оскара) и прикрепляет к заднику..как бы смысл что следы путь его идёт к Богу,Бог его слышит..сейчас выставлю фото...

----------


## вера денисенко

Сцены из спектакля "Оскар и Розовая Дама" 
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/a749f382dde30bb7328e7584b68e66885f6e46180075532.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/04909e827d51198515f0ce0016624f565f6e46180075560.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/1d508513292a0adbe83a0cd56fb3e3925f6e46180075589.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f16.********info/thumb/4ac9304a5e2199be01b43f62041efe1f5f6e46180075619.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## proshka

Спасибо, Верочка. "Оскар и розовая Дама"- мурашкопад! А мне нужна комедия, желательно музыкальная, что-то типа лёгкой оперетки для взрослых. Ставила с этим составом ремейк на "Федота Стрельца". Теперь "копаю", "рою", ищу, но пока ничего близкого по духу Филатова не нашла. Но увидела рекламное видео на музыкальную сказку "В забытой сказочной стране",режиссер Владимир Майсурадзе.  Мне показалось, что сюжет и текст должны быть очень интересными. Но где взять эту пьесу?  Девочки, ау, кто - нибудь богат на комедийный музыкальный репертуар?

----------


## dylodela

Очень хорошая пьеса "Очень простая история". Автор Мария Ладо. С успехом поставлена во многих театрах России. Текс пьесы легко найти в интернете. В ютюбе есть постановки, можно посмотреть.

----------


## lenusik

Всем здравствуйте! Обращаюсь с просьбой: нет ли у кого в закромах пьесы С.Лукашина "Морозик"? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Marichka 19

Здравствуйте, девочки дорогие! Впервые зарегистрировалась на таком форуме (и вообще на форуме), потому пока плохо ориентируюсь, а времени разбираться нет. Как только появится - постараюсь углубиться. Пока немного о себе. Работаю 18 лет руководителем школьной театральной студии. В основном коллектив - старшеклассники, соответственно и репертуар. Но два года назад набрала и младших. Потому в принципе есть чем поделиться. Правда, в электронном варианте не так много. Если кто-то ищет репертуар для старшеклассников, то, может, я и пригожусь. Пока, если что, добавляйтесь и пишите на страницу ВК https://vk.com/id76600856. А со временем адаптируюсь тут, соображу, как тут прикреплять музыку и документы, и постараюсь что-то выложить сюда. 

Ещё немного занимаюсь помощью онкобольным деткам и ищу единомышленников в этом. Моя группа тут https://vk.com/clubpluspiatsot

Очень рада общаться и дружить!))

----------


## Тяня

Ставили новогоднюю сказку  по вашему сценарию. Спектакль получился очень интересным и смешным. Спасибо за сценарий.

----------


## надюща

Помогите с музыкой к постановке про федота стрельца....Очень надо!

----------


## надюща

Спасибо за вашу помощь!!!!!

----------


## elena1977elena21

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума. Я работаю в сельском доме культуры. В этом году силами художественной самодеятельности на 9 мая поставили спектакль "Семь ложек". Он очень понравился как участникам, так и зрителям. Теперь участники самодеятельности просят ещё какой - нибудь спектакль. Но проблема в том, что возраст участников от 55 лет и это женский состав. Не могли бы вы подсказать интересный материал для нашего небольшого коллектива. Есть возможность привлечь детей и подростков.

----------


## Ivica

> В этом году силами художественной самодеятельности на 9 мая поставили спектакль "Семь ложек". Он очень понравился как участникам, так и зрителям.


 Расскажите подробнее о вашем замечательном спектакле, можно так же поделиться сценарным материалом и фотографиями, если есть.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> поделиться сценарным материалом


Когда - то Юра Скибыч поделился со мной отсканированной пьесой Н.Семеновой "Семь мисок, семь ложек", мы ее поставили, а текст я перевела в электронный вариант. Спасибо Юре. Пользуйтесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ac9z/pnumoZNKx

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Irenka-da (29.11.2017), Ludmila Mikus (06.02.2017), Айсидора (15.03.2019), гунька (19.12.2015), марандра (28.08.2016), Светлана Богатырева (22.06.2016), смеющаяся вода (30.01.2016), юлясанна (16.01.2017), Я Ленка (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ivica

> Спасибо Юре. Пользуйтесь:


Оля, и тебе спасибо большое!

----------


## elena1977elena21

Да, это им



> Когда - то Юра Скибыч поделился со мной отсканированной пьесой Н.Семеновой "Семь мисок, семь ложек"


это именно это произведение. Фото с этого спектакля нет, есть с другого. Текст немного переработан, опять - таки под женский коллектив. Чуть позже выложу ссылку.

----------


## elena1977elena21

В оригинале пьеса называлась "Дети войны". Это наш вариант.
Одноактная пьеса
«Последний день войны»

Действующие лица:
Вера Семёновна 
Бабка Степанида 
Фрося 
Лена 
Галя 
Варя 
Люся
Анна 
Саша, Настя, Таня, Катя 
Люба (трактористка) 

(На сцене оформление деревенской улицы, на переднем плане колодец, привязано ведро и ковш, вдали забор, берёзки. Время года – весна, раннее утро. Слышаться деревенские звуки: пение птиц, крик петуха, лай собаки. Из – за забора выходит Варя, на плече моток верёвки, одета Варя по рабочему)
Варя: Анна, Анна, где ж ты?
Анна: Иду, Варенька.
Варя: Торопиться надо, Семён – то уже на ферме.
Анна: Замешкалась я, ручей столбичок подмыл, чуть было казлушку не задавили.
Варя: Да что ты, спаси и сохрани.
Анна: А нам без неё хоть помирай, Любочку только на молоке и подняли. Утром литровочку даёт да вечером.
Варя: У меня всю зиму только на картошке, и та скоро кончиться.
Анна: Слава богу дождались коровочки веснушки, выйдут в поле какой сухоты наберутся, а там и травка поспеет.
Варя: А мне Зорьку до селе жалко, молочная коровонька была, а не растелилась, силёнок не хватило.
Анна: А откуда ей силы – то брать, вся на молоко уходила.
Варя: Говорила Семёну раньше запустить бы её, да где там война, всё на фронт.
Анна: Мы - то ладно, а где ребятишки силы берут?
Варя: Моя Даша, как тростинка, того и гляди ветром сломит её.
Анна: Свекрови уже семьдесят, Любоньки восьмой годок, всё хозяйство только на них и держится, мы то сутками на ферме.
Варя: Ну, иди, коровушки в поле просятся.
Анна: Да и Семён – то слышу, блажит.
(уходят мимо забора, тихо поют песню «Что стоишь, качаясь», одновременно слышится голос Люси)
Люся: Девчата, подождите меня!
Анна: Что же подруженька, опаздываешь?
Варя: А она ведать план выполняет, с Фролом до войны не доспала.
Люся: Не завидуйте моей бабьей радости. Я ведь до войны  - то чурка чуркой была, а сейчас как увижу своего Фролушку, вся душа к нему навстречу летит. Может у нас ещё и ребёночек получится, как вы думаете, бабоньки, не поздно мне рожать – то?
Анна: А что поздно – то! Ты у нас баба со всех сторон ядрёная. Пуще старайся и всё получится.
Люся: Прямо в краску вогнали, окаянные. Не хотела говорить, да скажу, Фрол мне вчера подснежники принёс. Сроду такого не было, вроде, войну мужик прошёл, огрубеть бы должен, ан нет, такой он ласковый да нежный стал.
Анна: А мой, Иван мне до войны всегда цветы носил, а черёмухи так целые охапки, бывало его нет на кровати. А цветы кругом, запах будто на поляне. И весь день у меня потом всё ладиться, как на крыльях летаю.
Варя: А мне мой Алексей и цветов не дарил и на слова скуп был, а я и так знала, что люба ему. В глазах – то всё как в книге написано, только читай. Только не гляжу я больше в те глазоньки, бельмо, последней страничкой похоронка была.
Люся: Ой, подруженька, прости ты меня Христа ради, я ведь от своей радости будто очумела, про чужое горе забыла.
Варя: Не кайся передо мной, Людмила. В моём горе твоей вины нет, а Фролушку люби, люби сейчас, что бы потом не жалеть. Люби так, чтобы лёд войной оставленный от твоей ласки растаял.
Анна: Ну ладно вам слякоть разводить, пойдёмте на ферму, коровок сегодня в поле провожать. Семён – то поди уже там, а может и с вечера домой не уходил.
Люся: Ох и дюжая эта баба Вера Семёновна, не зря её Семёном кличут, не каждому мужику всё под силу.
Варя: А она как маятник у часов бежит, бежит, а чуть встала и ржа одолееет.
(все уходят в сторону фермы. Со стороны забора, тихо идёт бабка Степанида, смотрит по сторонам, слышится пение птиц, появляется Фрося, идёт тяжело опираясь на костыль.)
Степанида: Фроська, ты что ли? Поди – ка сюда!
Фрол: Здорово, бабка Степанида! (садятся на лавочку у колодца)
Степанида: Здоровее видали да гуси их пощипали.
Фрося: Слышала я Степанида, что дед твой - Степан Петрович, зимой вроде того, на тот свет собрался, а Соливаниха имела намерение его обмывать идти.
Степанида: Ага, значит на Крещение занемог. Уж совсем помирать собрался. И такое на него бесстыдство напало, лежит на печи, смотрит кругом, вроде прощается со всеми. И тут на свои коленки, дед мой  как взглянул, обомлел прямо.
Фрося: А что колени, как колени. Чуть толще воробьиных.
Степанида: Так дырище на коленях во! Выходит отслужили его подштанники вместе с хозяином. Кричит: «Баб есть у меня другие подштанники?» «Нет» - отвечая «на той неделе соседка рожала, так ей на пелёнки отдала».
Фрося: Война кругом, а бабы рожают…
Степанида: Природа у них такая рожать, во все времена года. Лежит дальше, хворает и думает, помрёт он, оденут его в одни портянки без подштанников, на дворе холодище, да и на тот свет не по форме являться, вроде конфуз.
Фрося: Ну дед твой даёт, сколько лет его знаю, а он всё не меняешься.
Степанида: Он тебе милочка не заяц, чтоб каждую неделю меняться. Похворал ещё маленько, опять меня спрашивает, слышал баню вы топили, там щелоку – то там не осталось? Нет, отвечая, беженцев пускали в баньку переночевать, они и помылись горемычные.
Фрося: Ну этим не жалко, сколько их по дорогам мается.
Степанида: Это понятно, дед мой лежит, дальше думает: помру, оденут меня абы как, и помоют как попало, а обмывать припрётся Соливаниха.
Фрося: Это точно.
Степанида: Она с молоду баба порочная, ей лишь бы на голого мужика поглазеть.
Фрося: Так и пусть бы смотрела, его уж поди не сглазит.
Степанида: И тут его обида взяла, спустил ноги с печи, да как крикнул: «Ну-ка, старуха, быстро в подполье достань редьки, натри её с квасом». С редьки навсегда злой становится, а злость она иной раз лучше лекарства всякого.
Фрося: Да и на фронте, у наших мужиков,  бывало вместо оружия только злоба и была.
Степанида: Вот и выходит, Фроська, что из-за своего супротивного характера, жив остался мой дед.
Фрося: Ну это ты правильно сказала. Какая ни есть, а всё же жизнь. Живому кабелю то лучше, чем мёртвому льву.
Степанида: Спасибо, приголубила, с кобелём сравнила. А еж ли серьёзно, Фрося, бабёнок он тогда пожалел. Как подумал, намаются они целый день на ферме, а потом иди, могилу долби, а земля железная, аж звенит, а в нём  то хоть и кости одни, а тяжело. (немного молчит)
Фрося: Пойду я домой.  Давай помогу тебе встать, а то упадёшь фотокарточкой вниз, осрамишься перед всей деревней.
Степанида: Иди одна, всё равно у нас с тобой след разный. Ты как журавль шагаешь, я как Маланьина карета, одной ногой пишу, другой зачёркиваю. Да сноха должна гусят принести на зелёную траву. Вот и выходит, что я Степанида Громова вместо вороньего пугала буду тут сидеть.
Фрося: (встаёт) Ну тогда оставайся пасти гусят.
Степанида: Фроська, окаянная заболтала меня в конец.
Фрося: Ну ты бабка даёшь, целый час про Соливаниху байки травила, а теперь меня и виноватишь.
Степанида: Я тебя зачем звала – то, ты мне скажи, наши – то где немцев бьют?
Фрося: (снова села на лавку) слушала я сегодня сводку, бои идут у Берлина.
Степанида: Вот это хорошо! Вот это ладно! Я ещё поживу, я ещё дождусь  их кончины.
Навстречу сцену выходят девочки – подростки
Степанида: Здорово, девчата, куда путь держите? (дети здороваются)
Таня: В зернохранилище семена затаивать.
Катя: Уже немного осталось.
Степанида: Помогайте милые, время сеять пришло.
Фрося: Идите, на солнышке погрейтесь, а то в амбаре холодно, как в погребе.
(женщины уходят, девочки садятся на лавку).
Катя: Ой, девочки, так есть хочется. Я вчера специально рано спать легла, думала во сне про еду думать не буду.
Таня: Ничего, дядя Петя, сказал, если сегодня с семенами закончим он нам сковороду пшеницы нажарит, а может и гороху, он ведь страсть какой вкусный.
Саша: Вот здорово. Серёжа вчера саранчи принёс, целых шесть штук, они сейчас такие жирные!
Катя: То – то смотрю ты потолстела сразу.
Настя: Наверно после войны, девочки еды много будет, вкуснотищи всякой, вот уж я тогда наемся и на сегодня, и про запас.
Катя: А мой папка придёт, мне ботинки зашьёт, а то мама уже не может.
Таня: А я когда кончится, война каждый день на траву ходить буду, папу дожидаться.
Саша: Так ведь вам похоронка на отца пришла?
Таня: Ну и что, похоронка, похоронка, а я всё равно буду каждый день ходить. Ведь бывают же ошибки, правда, девочки?
(плачет, последние слова слышит подошедшая Вера Семёновна)
Вера: Бывают, Таня, ошибки, бывают. Фронт далеко, долго идёт бумага по фронтовым дорогам, да и приходит с ошибкой или не по тому адресу, а ты Таня, жди, как в песне: «Жди меня и я вернусь…». А вот кончится война, купим мы вам на колхозные деньги материи на платья, вы ведь у нас совсем девками стали.
Катя: Вера Семёновна, мне голубенького.
Саша: Мне в горошек.
Таня: А я Вера Семёновна, зелёное люблю, как травка молодая.
Настя: Вера Семёновна, а после войны клуб откроют?
Вера: Конечно, девчата, это я вам как председатель обещаю!
Саша: Вот здорово, и выйдем мы на сцену да в новых платьях и как споём частушки.
Музыкальный номер № 1: Частушки – вокальная группа «Сюрприз»
Вера: Хорошие, ягодки вы мои, попели да поплясали, а сейчас идите в амбар. Весна не ждёт, с семенами нужно заканчивать.
(девочки радостные убегают, В.С. смотрит им вслед, качает головой)
Вера: Вам бы ещё в куклы играть, а мы запрягли вас и ну погонять.
(забегает счетовод Лена с книгой)
Лена: Вера Семёновна, я вас повсюду ищу.
Вера: Ой, лена, с утра на фронте я, а до конторы никак не дойду.
Лена: Подпишите вот здесь. С райкома звонили, сказали, чтобы вы были на месте в 12 часов. Важное сообщение будет.
Вера: Хорошо, что там за важное сообщение, сев завтра начинается, успеваем доложить.
(отдаёт книгу, осматривает Лену)
Вера: А ты что это сегодня такая нарядная?
Лена: Да никакая я не нарядная, обыкновенная.
Вера: Знаешь, милая, сейчас такие нарядные на вечеринки ходят. А сегодня день какой? Коров первый день в поле провожаем всей деревней. Быстро переодевайся и на ферму.
Лена: Вера Семёновна, мне посчитать нужно и сводку в район отправить.
Вера: Я сама посчитаю и сводку отправлю, а ты марш на ферму, а то ты у меня скоро корову от быка не отличишь.
(Лена обиженно уходит. Вера подходит к колодцу, в это время слышится голос Любы – трактористки и появляется она в комбинезоне, руки в мазуте.)
Люба: Это надо же попадётся такая паскуда, всё дело испортит. Ну всё, Вера Семёновна, я за себя не ручаюсь.
Вера: Здравствуй, Любаня, успокойся, да расскажи мне всё толком, что стряслось.
Люба: Убью я этого Матвея, ей богу убью! Это подумать только целый час ждала, пока он мне солярку привезёт. А мне солнце – то, так и хлещет в глаза, землица под плуг просится.
Вера: Так значит не допахали на гриве?!
Люба: Ну как же допахали, так ведь до утра ползала в темноте, а то бы засветло управились.
Вера: Ну слава богу, молодчина, засеем два поля, землица поспела.
Люба: Я бы этого Матвея на поле ключом так и тюкнула, ведь утёк стервец. И скажите, от кого прыть взялась такая? Рученькой своей часто машет и инвалид же он. Вот придут с фронта мужики, посмотрят, как мы без них здесь управляемся.
Люба: Дождаться бы их, уйду с трактора, сразу уйду. Я ведь Вера Семёновна от бабьей работы совсем отвыкла, а раньше – то, какие петухи из – под иголки выходили, как живые, только не кукарекали. А теперь на иголку со страхом смотрю. Пальцы все обморожены да изувечены. Вышивать я теперь не смогу видимо.
Вера: Сможешь, Любаня, и Анютку свою научишь.
Люба: Правда?
Вера: После войны люди снова к красоте потянутся.
Люба: (смотрит на руки)Господи, как же я с такими руками своего Павлушу обнимать буду?
Вера: Это ничего, Любаня, что руки огрубели, душа бы доброй осталась.
Люба: (поёт) Любовь не смелую свою услышала, рубашку белую на память вышила. О чём мечтала я , в узоре сказано, две нити алым узлом завязаны.
(Люба уходит, Вера садиться на лавку, пьёт воду, говорит вслух)
Вера: Место здесь хорошее, вода замечательная, нигде такой нет. Иван с фронта пишет: «Вот вернусь домой, первым делом к колодцу приду, воды напьюсь, а потом склонюсь над колодцем и крикну: «Я вернулся, я вернулся домой!»
(тихо подходит Галя – почтальон)
Галя: С кем это вы разговариваете Вера Семёновна?
Вера: Да сама с собой, Галя, вода у нас особенная, попьёшь и кажется вся усталость пропала.
Галя: Вера Семёновна, я вас снова прошу, уберите меня с этой работы, не могу я больше.
Вера: Опять ты за своё, кому сейчас легко. Сегодня коров в поле провожали, некоторых поднимать пришлось, у баб животы трещали.
Галя: Да я на любую работу согласна, а так12 километров слезами заливаюсь.
А принесу, так не знаю, как вручить её. Бабы на меня как на ведьму смотрят, а тётка Полина на той неделе так вовсе чуть не убила.
Вера: А ты, Галина, на них не обижайся, у них кроме надежды ничего не осталось.
Галя: Вот сегодня и не знаю, что принесу, толи радость долгожданную, толи горе горькое кому в дом.
Вера: Успокойся, Галя, а работа у тебя хорошая. Вот кончится война, пойдут дети в город учится и станут родителем письма писать, а потом и пригласительные на свадьбу пойдут и поздравления с рисунками. Да ты, Галочка, в каждом доме желанной гостьей будешь.
Галя: Умеете вы Вера Семёновна успокоить. Пойду я. (встают вместе)
Хорошо – то сегодня, какая весна, деревья шепчутся, будто в любви друг другу признаются.
Вера: Иди милая, пусть хоть сегодня не будет горькой вести.

Музыкальный номер № 2: «Мама, жди» - Александра Игоревна

(уходят, поют птицы, потихоньку выходит Степанида)
Степанида: Красота – то какая! Весна. А на душе тревога, от чего?
Что ж ты калина так рано завяла, вот – то как прямо душу вынимает.
(слышится смех, появляются женщины, на перебой здороваются с дедом, отряхивают платки. Анна пьёт воду. Варя умывается, Люся вытирается платком)
Вера: Здравствуй, Степанида Петровна (садится  с ним рядом)
Степанида: Доброго здравица, Вера моя Семёновна! (выходит Люба)
Люба: Думаю, что за шум? Может собрание какое, да ещё без меня пройдёт.
Варя: Подходи, Люба, секретарём будешь.
Вера: Проводили мы, Степанида Петровна, сегодня коровушек в поле.
Степанида: То – тоя смотрю вы такие весёлые.
Вера: А завтра, если бог даст да трактористки не подведут, сеять начнём.
Люба: За нами дело не встанет. Это я в первый год у трактора плакала, а сейчас любого мужика за пояс заткну.
Фрося: Слышу, бабоньки, мужской пол ругаете?
Люба: Да не ругаемся мы, Фрося, по мужикам соскучились, садись, посиди с нами.
Фрося: А чем вам дед Степан не мужик? Орёл…
Степанида: Ага, орёл. Он теперь на филина смахивает, глазами по всем ночам лупает, а так безвредный, хоть в общую иди. Я – то хочу вас, бабоньки, попросить, спели бы вы песню так, чтобы душа голубкой трепетала.
Вера: И правда спойте, спойте, бабоньки.
Анна: И правда, споём бабоньки. Людмила, запевай.

Музыкальный номер № 3: «За горою у колодца» - вокальная группа «Россияночка»

Степанида: Вот спасибо. Думала помру и песен ваших не услышу.
(забегает испуганная Лена – счетовод в рабочей форме)
Лена: Вера Семёновна, я же вам говорила в 12 часов будет важное сообщение.
Вера: Да забыла я, Лена. Сижу песни распеваю. Что стряслось – то?
Лена: Вот что я услышала. Левитан строго так говорил: «От советского информбюро, слушайте важное сообщение, сегодня Германией был подписан акт о полной безоговорочной капитуляции.
Люба: А что дальше – то послушала, торопыга. Бабоньки, а что такое капитуляция?
Степанида: Вера Семёновна, поясни ты нам Христа ради, у меня сердце зашлось.
Вера Семёновна: А что объяснять – то Победа, Победа, бабаньки.
Анна: Что ты сказала?
Люся: Победа, вы что не слышали? Живой, муж мой, Фролушка, живой? 
(все кричат обнимаются и сквозь эти крики радости слышен плач Вари, все затихают)
Варя: Ой да не услышу я твоего голосочка, да закрылись твои ясные глазёнки.
Анна: Успокойся, Варя, тебе его всю жизнь оплакивать.
Таня: А мой папка живой, живой родненький. Он только ране писать не может. Он вернётся, вот увидите. (плачеи, Катя обнимает её, убегают)
Вера: И всё – таки Победа! Дождались. (снова взрыв радости)
Анна: А что, бабаньки, давайте, Веру Семёновну качнём, председателя нашего!
Люся: Ну Семёновна, говори кому руки, ноги и всё остальное доверяешь?
(все обступают Веру Семёновну)
Вера Семёновна: Прочь, прочь, окаянные, я с детства щекотки боюсь.
Анна: Мы тебя легонечко, как дитя малое. 
Вера: Вы лучше спойте, да спляшите, сороки…

Музыкальный номер № 4: «Кубанские казаки» - вокальная группа «Россияночка»

(На скамейке сидит Вера. На переднем плане сцены появляется почтальон, глаза заплаканные. Смотрит растерянно, на сцене веселье. Её  замечает Вера и идёт к ней. На фоне беззвучного веселья толпы идёт разговор Веры и почтальона.
Вера: Что случилось?
Галя: Я же говорила…(протягивает конверт)
Вера: Господи, кому (пауза, вдруг понимает, что это на её мужа)…Не может быть, сегодня же Победа.
Галя: Так почту давно отправили.
Вера: Долго же ты меня горе стерегло, долго же ты меня лютое поджидало. И день – то, какой выбрало, чтоб уж так сразу насмерть.
Галя: Вера Семёновна, успокойтесь.
Люба: Вера Семёновна, идите к нам, посмотрите какое у нас веселье.
Вера: (Гале тихо) Иди к людям да молчи, про похоронку не слова, у них сегодня праздник.
Степанида: У них праздник…ну стихните, Вера Семёновна, скажите слово. 
Ведь ты с нами всю войну была.
Вера: А нужно оно, слово – то.
Анна: Нужно, какую канитель отстояли!
Вера: Ну что ж, слушайте тогда. Знаю я, что вы меня Семёном звали, понимаю, что мордовала вас, а жалеть боялась, война слёз не любит. Детишек ваших голодных на взрослые работы ставила. Это мы бабаньки родные мои, вот этими руками помогали мужикам своим Победу добыть. А ведь силён был враг, а уж зверствовал, как! Каких мужиков погубил, проклятый! Захлебнулся он в логове кровушкой своей поганой, не отдали мы землю свою врагу на поругание! Сегодня – Победа, так веселитесь родные мои, да так чтобы земля не от врагов вздрагивала, а от пляски вашей. Веселитесь, а я пойду, не можется что – то.
(Вера уходит, все притихли и смотрят ей вслед)
Люся: Вера Семёновна, осталась бы с нами, повеселилась?!
Галя: Вера Семёновна сегодня похоронку на мужа получила.
Варя: (крестится) Поплакала бы, легче было.
Анна: Каменная баба, ей богу.
Степанида: Добрый хозяин был Иван Никифорович.
Люба: Да и солдат не из последних, одно слово – разведка.

Финальный выход

Музыкальный номер № 5: «Птицы белые» - вокальная группа «Россияночка»

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Irenka-da (29.11.2017), Ludmila Mikus (06.02.2017), ирина -солнышко (30.03.2016), МэриКу (26.01.2020), Пижма (20.09.2017), свет из тотьмы (14.03.2019), юлясанна (16.01.2017)

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день!!! С недавнего времени являюсь руководителем любительского объединения "Школа ведущих". И вот решила обратитьлся за помощью к более опытным коллегам. Хотим сделать что-то типо, литературной композицией (больше даже театральной постановкой) по творчеству Асадова! Может быть кто-то сталкивался или делал, что-то подобное поделитесь идеями!

----------


## Amator

Добрый вечер! Я впервые в этом форуме. Еще никого не знаю и не совсем еще разобралась с навигацией по сайту. Очень хочется пообщаться со сценаристами, да и вообще с людьми, причастными к писательскому творчеству. Я пишу сценарии детских праздников. Все выдумываю сама, без использования чужих материалов. Если смогу кому-то помочь идеей, или текстом - буду рада. А в настоящий момент помощь требуется мне). Пишу сценарий к детскому показу театра моды. Весь сценарий задуман под названием "Сказка о сказке". Суть такая: 19-й век, английская библиотека, отец, мать и двое детей: сын-подросток, дочь-малышка. Девочка верит в чудо, а мальчик - нет. В полночь в библиотеке из книг начинают появляться персонажи сказок. Необходима интрига, что-то нетривиальное. Голову сломала. У меня ограничены сроки. Заказ поступил позавчера, а хотя бы общий текст нужно представить через 2 дня. С кем посоветоваться? Может быть, есть какая-то идея? Была бы очень благодарна. В ответ могу помочь тем же.

----------


## Amator

Маричка, добрый вечер! Я тоже впервые на форуме. Написала сообщение, но что-то никто не реагирует: нет ответа) Может быть, мы с Вами пообщаемся?

----------


## Карлуша

> Когда - то Юра Скибыч поделился со мной отсканированной пьесой Н.Семеновой "Семь мисок, семь ложек", мы ее поставили, а текст я перевела в электронный вариант. Спасибо Юре. Пользуйтесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ac9z/pnumoZNKx


 :Ok:

----------

ирина -солнышко (30.03.2016)

----------


## angel18

Театральная постановка к 55 летию полета Гагарина. Даю ссылку на видео. Небольшой спектакль, поставленный собственными силами

https://youtu.be/LH6PP7uJoec

----------


## alesya_kuzmina

Милые девушки, ищу литературный спектакль со сценами боя на шпагах. Может есть какие идеи?

----------


## Е.В.А.

Здравствуйте, коллеги и единомышленники! Для начала немного о себе. Высшее экономическое образование...Всю жизнь "больна" театром. Занималась в студиях, одновременно ставила свои авторские спектакли . В 13 лет поставила свой первый спектакль.  А 6 лет назад увлечение всей моей жизни -режиссура - стало моей профессией.  Сегодня руковожу юношеской театральной студией "Луна" в одном из колледжей Краснодара. Занимаюсь всем "в одном лице"! Пишу сценарии , являюсь режиссером, выполняю функции звукорежиссера  и  декоратора. Сама шью костюмы и изготавливаю реквизит, занимаюсь постановкой хореографических и вокальных номеров. У меня замечательные студенты! В студии на сегодня 25 человек. Колледж не имеет отношения к искусству, но мы не боимся ничего! Сами создаем и ставим тематические театрализованные музыкальные спектакли . Наш мюзикл "Ромео и Джульетта"  получил Гран-При на региональном конкурсе театрального мастерства. В январе выпустили мюзиклы "Маугли - человеческий детеныш ", привязав его ко Дню матери  и "Само совершенство"-микс из опер, оперетт и мюзиклов в День 8 марта. Счастлива, что смогла заразить своих студентов любовью к театру. Жаль, что мало времени на проф. подготовку, сценическое движение, речь, пластику, все изучаем в процессе постановки спектакля. 
Друзья, буду рада поделиться своими наработками  и благодарна за интересные идеи коллег к  тематическим мероприятиям.

----------

Irenka-da (29.01.2018), Ivica (24.04.2017)

----------


## maksimka_medvezonok

Здравствуйте. Любопытное место. Я воспитанник детского фольклорного народного театра. Сейчас работаю в сельском доме культуры. Родной театр здесь же. Ставлю спектакли, сценки, скетчи... У нас театр детский, однако воспитанники (такие как я) тоже под рукой. Мы любим "хулиганить". С репертуаром конечно есть небольшие трудности. Надеюсь найти вдохновение.

----------


## цветик - семицветик

Здравствуйте, работаю в сельском  Дом культуре, каждый год стараемся своими силами поставить новогодний мюзикл для взрослых, может что ни будь посоветуете? "Золушку" ставили, в том году "Морозко".

----------


## Скибыч

> новогодний мюзикл


А тексты сами пишете?

----------


## цветик - семицветик

очень часто берем  из Кривого зеркала, адаптируем под свой коллектив

----------


## Вера тамада

Дорогие друзья! Помогите с музыкой к спектаклю "Кошкин дом". Может кто уже ставил?

----------


## Irenka-da

Мы ставили новогодний мюзикл "Любимые песни о главном",  текст авторский, песни "народные" :Taunt: 

Сценарий
мюзикла «Любимые песни о главном»

Режиссер-постановщик
Рудова И.В.

Действ.  Лица:
Директор – Серафимович Д.
Гл. администратор – Николаева О.
Бармен – Масина О., 
Официантка - Суворова Е.,
Костюмер - Ильина Н.
Продюсер, 1 Д. М -  Байдраков А., 
Баянист, 2 ДМ, рабочий - Огнев В,
Занавес закрыт, на экране – заставка «Любимые песни  о главном!» на новогоднем фоне.
Фанфары с отсчетом, все дейст. лица из зала пробегают за занавес, в зале гасят свет.
Занавес открывается…
1.	Номер – «Антре» (в конце выводят директора)

Голос за кадром (на фоне танца): Новый год! Новый год – праздник особенный, волшебный, волшебный уже тем, что празднуем мы его дважды. И кажется, даже его величество Время, ведет себя по особенным законам. В новогоднюю ночь оно избаловано нашим вниманием: все смотрят на часы, а потому каждая минута уходящего года ведет себя капризно и ни за что, не замедлит свой ход. Если же праздник встречен и мы все в ожидании чего-то нового, то время обязательно идет медленно, как бы откладывая исполнение наших желаний….
Но сегодня, посетители этого мюзик-холла избавлены от капризов времени… каждый добровольно посвятил свои часы мюзик-холлу, в том числе и артисты…
Что ж, концертная программа составлена и все ждут своего часа! 
Впрочем, господин директор  уверен, что …
ЯРКИЙ СВЕТ!!!
Дир-р: Время запоминается музыкой! 
Танцоры щебечут и принимают знаки внимания от Директора, их прерывает Администратор, разгоняя танцоров. Появляется А. Ростовцева – оперная прима,  рабочий вывозит ее чемоданы, бармен в баре, официантка…
Директор (приветствуя, объясняет артистке):
Не беспокойтесь так, мадам…
Вам ваши часики отдам.
И с ними будет всё в порядке,
Вот только запишу в тетрадке… (она что-то говорит дир-ру)

Вы выступаете…мммм…. второй…
Вот это номер – боже мой!
Пройдет ваш номер и опять,
Вы сможете забрать часы…

Здесь все живут единым временем, мадам,
Придумал это я не сам.
Мы подчиняемся и сами…
Какое счастье, что вы с нами!
Здесь знаменитостей не счесть…
Но ваш визит – большая честь!
Достойно объявлю, красиво:
На сцене - оперная Дива!

(свет гаснет полностью, луч света на нее)

2.	Номер «Ария Пеппиты из оперетты «Вольный ветер»

Муз фон….
Сцена «возле бара» - работает бармен, на стул присаживается дир-р, выбегает адм-р
Адм: Господин Директор! Господин Директор! Преприятнейшее известие!
Дир: К нам приехал ревизор?
 Адм: Тьфу-тьфу! К нам прибыл сам граф Орлов!
Дир: Граф…князь…главное - это искуснейший артист! И успокойтесь О. Ю. не создавайте паники…?, вызовите костюмера…. Гримера и работаем, работаем…(уходит)
(из кулис выбегает костюмер в руках различные костюмы…легкая паника, адм-р присаживается на место возле бара)
Кост: Ольга Юрьевна, что мне предложить след. артисту, он такой разборчивый…
Адм: не создавайте паники! Правда, еще несколько лет назад, я бы сама не выдержала подобных испытаний….я ведь ужасно влюбчивая – мой первый был тенор, потом я 3 раза прошлась по басам, и теперь, когда мужчина в моем присутствии, открывает рот, хотя бы, наполовину и начинает петь…то тут я готова на всё!
Кост: Да-да…я наслышана…он так поёт… и главное всё о женщинах…
(замирают, слушают, открыв рот)
3.	НОМЕР «А красивых женщин много» - А. Орлов
Сцена « в баре» - работают бармен, официантка, костюмер
Кост: какой импозантный мужчина – этот граф! Сердце так встрепенулось!!!
Офиц: та никакой он не граф…я тебя умоляю…просто звучное ФИО…
Барм: тебе-то, Ленка,  откуда знать? 
Офиц: а шо я…я не ты, к одному месту не привязана, хожу с людьми общаюсь, много слышу..
Барм: и много говоришь….
Офиц: а шо, я такого сказала? Говорю, хороший мужчина….
Кост: А и правда, Лена, поменьше б ты болтала, мужики они пустых разговоров не любят…да и баб болтливых…тоже..
Барм: Ой, кто б говорил…..ладно, вы на самом деле поменьше говорите, глядишь и женихов себе здесь присмотрите
Офиц: женихи, женихи….одни разговоры….
4.	НОМЕР «Разговоры, да разговоры» - Е. Суворова, Н. Ильина, О. Масина, анс. «Вернисаж»
Сцена – Директор, продюсер, баянист, гр. «Искитимские бабушки»
Дир: А я вам объясняю: выступаете здесь, тем более за границу ваш коллектив все равно не пустят…
Прод: Это почему? Мы там уже были…
Дир: Согласно нового закона, за границу запрещено вывозить культурные ценности и предметы старины… (уходит, со стулом и баяном выходит баянист, присаживается на стул)
(бабки шумят, фрагмент песни «Новогодняя сказка»)
Прод: Тихо, тихо, тихо!....... Кармелиты!
(бабушки замолкают)  3 года, как сериал закончился, а рефлекс остался. Ну, что расшумелись то…
(Бабушки толкают друг друга, что- то шепчут продюссеру) 

Прод: – Есть одна идейка? предлагаете начать ваш номер с ярких эффектов. …. из темноты? такие все в фиолетовом, эротическом? Ну, напугать то вы зрителя, напугаете. Я не сомневаюсь даже. Бабоньки, это пол дела. Выйти в эротическом - это не ново, а старо как… 
Бабушка: Баян…        (Баянист подскакивает)
Прод: Да сядь ты. Да девчонки, как баян.
Баянист: И тут я…     (тянет меха)
Прод: Да сядь ты, со своими мехами. Вы не понимаете, на ваши грустящие плечи возложена великая миссия: частушка под баян...
(Баянист подскакивает) Да сядь ты. Это ж наша гордость! 
Бабушка: Так мы частушки постоянно поём…
Прод: А кто откажется петь, напоминаю, что все ваши пенсионные книжки находятся у меня в сейфе. И без самодеятельности. А то я вас пошлю туда, где я вас нашёл – в самодеятельность.
(бабушки  уходят за кулисы на номер)
Прод: (мечтательно) эх…..частушка хорошо…но…(напевает:… а где мне взять такую песню….) Пойдем, игрун!
5.	НОМЕР «Частушки» - гр. «Искитимские бабушки»  (все на подтанцовке)

Когда все уходят со сцены -  звучит фрагмент песни «Новогодняя сказка», прислушиваясь к мелодии, из кулисы через всю сцену пробегает Продюсер
Затем продвигаются «американцы» (Серафимович – Трояновский, они пытаются остановить хоть кого-нибудь и что- то спросить… «Джастен момент»)
Останавливают администратора, он вручает визитку, адм. читает
Адм: Так…и чего же вы хотите, господин…артист?
Троян: one room…один номер
Адм: простите, но у нас не гостиница, это МЮЗИК-холл!!!
Серафим: Sorry, we just need a room, простите, нам просто нужен номер…вы-сту-паать…
Адм: спать?, я же и говорю…спать не у нас…..вам в гостиницу, там и спать и колыбельную споют…
Троян:  Lullaby? колыбельная? We sing a Lullaby, the sixth room, Мы поём колыбельную, шестой номер
Адм: а-а-а….. вы выступаете шестым номером? Колыбельная любви?
Троян и Серафим: ЕС….. (расходятся на места)
Адм: Lullaby of love …….Лаф лаллабай)
(СВЕТ выкл. Луч сначала на Серафимович, потом на Трояновского, потом соединяются)
6.	НОМЕР «Колыбельная» - Н. Серафимович – М. Трояновский
Сцена – бар – бармен, костюмер, Кузнецов, Проява, Глушков, 
К бару присаживаются Кузнецов и Проява, 

Кузн: У вас есть что-нибудь согреться?
Барм:  А как же! Кофе-капучино… (подает две чашки с чаем) Пожалуйста! При наших сибирских морозах, чай!  первейшее средство!
За костюмером выходит Глушков, одет странно, тулуп, шапка…
Кост: ну, что вам не нравится?  Берите, что дают…Вы же там на районе…, а на улице минус 20, между прочим…
Гл: Но это совершенно не в тематике нашего выступления, и потом…. Мы не стоим на месте, мы двигаемся, а в этом….
Кост: ага-ага, сейчас все двигаются, прям прогресс массовый…да, знаю я… районы, кварталы…и что там у вас? жилые массивы? (костюмер, обращаясь к бару) ну, вы, скажите…что за люди?! Прям, вынь, да положь, не люди, звери какие-то… что? (к Прояве с Кузнецовым)…Это вам потеплее, вам на мороз? Ну, ты подумай! (Глушкову) Отдайте реквизит(Глушков и костюмер уходят, после начала номера уходят и Кузнецов с Проявой)
7.	НОМЕР «районы, кварталы» - И. Глушков, Н. Лекс, В. Бондаренко
8.	НОМЕР «Сибирские морозы» - А. Кузнецов, М. Проява
Выходит Продюсер, что-то напевая себе под нос, что-то вспоминая и записывая… навстречу ему Директор:
Дир: как дела  господин продюсер, вы нашли то, что искали?
Прод: Да, на минуту мне показалось… (фрагмент вступления песни «Новогодняя сказка»)…вот! Слышали?
Дир: нет, я ничего не слышал…
Прод: я продюсер, у меня есть все: свет, звук, декорации, артисты, но нет той…волшебной, новой, новогодней мелодии… я готов заплатить за любой номер…
Дир: Ну что вы, сегодня все номера заняты, концертная программа идет своим чередом…вы же знаете, это такой праздник, когда звучат самые любимые мелодии о главном….
Прод: я умоляю…если вы только услышите что-то особенное…
Дир: …..я обязательно сообщу вам! 
(уходят со сцены, а Баглай, Огнев - рабочие сцены, выносят ширму, останавливаются посередине сцены, передышка, разговор):
Влад: (как бы продолжая разговор)….и что она тебе подарила на новый год?
Семен: джентльменский набор…. как обычно… таблетку аспирина, час беседы с собой и поездку к своей маме
Влад: ну, а ты ей, какой подарок сделал?
Семен: … я…я ей билет подарил
Влад: Билет? На теплоход, на самолет, на поезд??? Куда?
Семен: в романтическое путешествие… к моей маме!
(СНАЧАЛА!!!Семену подают гитару,
Потом ВКЛЮЧИТЬ ФОНОГРАММУ на припеве появляются девушки,)
9.	НОМЕР «Любите девушки простых романтиков» - С. Баглай
Сцена – Баглай, Огнев, унося ширму:
Влад: (ворчит) Романтика, романтика…..здесь за день так …наромантишься, что только и остается  (приподнимают ширму) майна….на-на –на-на (напевает) эй, на-на-на)
10.	НОМЕР «Эй, на-на-на! – Н. Портнягина
Сцена – (ДЕДЫ Морозы», возле бара - бармен, официантка, костюмер)
Выходит 1-й ДМ (в красной шапке). Он «с похмелья», в дрожащей руке держит папку с надписью «Сценарий». Все слова звучат словно «в голове»  (запись):

1 ДМ: Какое сегодня число? Ничего не помню. Ох, уж эти праздники…! Так, что у нас по сценарию?.. (Листает папку) Ага, вот, нашел… Так… (читает) «Выходит Красный Дед Мороз…». М-м-м.  Я уже вышел… «Приветливо смотрит в зал, улыбается…» (Смотрит, пытается улыбнуться) «И поздравляет всех со Старым Новым годом…» М-м-м… А что? Новый год уже постарел?...насчет поздравления… я больше не могу… (Читает дальше.) «Звучит музыка…» О господи! «…и выходит Снегурочка…». 
Звучит небольшой фрагмент песни «Ау, ау, Снегурочка»,1-й ДМ  хватается за голову, отходит к бару и присаживается на стул
Вместо Снегурочки появляется 2-й ДМ (в синей шапке). Ему еще хуже. В руке сценарий, держится рукой за голову.

2 ДМ (читает): «Выходит Синий Дед Мороз…» Слава богу, вышел… «Улыбается и приветливо машет рукой…» Пожалуй, я могу только кивнуть… (Кивает) Ой, нет… кивать я тоже не буду. Дальше… «Звучит музыка, и выходит Снегурочка…» (Страдальчески) Музыку потише, пожалуйста! Вновь звучит фрагмент песни «Ау, ау, Снегурочка».

Отходит к 1 ДМ, пытается сесть на тот же стул. \ 
К ним выходит Директор
Дир: Ну, здраствуй-те, Дедуш-ки Мороз-ы! Почему не работаем?
1ДМ (жалобно). Что ж ты так кричишь? Где  моя Снегурочка… появится, будем работать!
2 ДМ: Минуточку… Здесь по сценарию выходит моя Снегурочка.. и здоровается…
За барной стойкой им отвечают бармен, костюмер, официантка «Здрассссьте!»  1 и 2 ДМ некоторое время недоуменно смотрят на них…

1 Дм: Вот это… то, что ….сейчас… это твое?
2 ДМ: Нет, по сценарию у меня Снегурочка одна, и отдавать я буду одну, чтоб не нарушать отчетности.
Дир: Какая Снегурочка, какая отчетность? Вы что должны были сделать?
1 ДМ: Детей поздравить…
2 ДМ: номер представить…
Дир: И где вы были…так долго? Что? Целый город поздравляли?....(выговаривая и ругаясь, уходит за кулисы, следом, оправдываясь, идут ДМ)
1 ДМ: Ну, да…город….. город детства….
Офиц:  а я тоже недавно в городе была…там такие скидки на новогоднюю коллекцию… 
Барм: ну вот, что ты болтаешь? ….(ворчит)
          11. НОМЕР «Город детства» - Ю. Домбрачева и анс. Вернисаж»
Сцена  - администратор, бармен
Адм-р  идет через всю сцену, задерживается возле часов
Адм: Оленька, а у нас есть что-нибудь экзотическое
Бар: Что вы имеете в виду, Ольга Юрьевна? Если в баре – то: кофе – колумбийский, а шоколад - российский,  шампанское…
Адм: потом…
Барм: чай-  индийский, со слоном…
Адм: индийский, говоришь?…хорошо, обожаю индийский чай, кофе, а кино индийское…двухсерийное….(напевает…джими…ача-ача…)
Барм: говорят, они так цыган напоминают….
Адм: (шепчет) и напоминают, и гадают, и поют, и танцуют…
Барм: а не ….. (показательный жест)
Адм: Ольга! 
Барм: Хаттуба их знает….
12.	 НОМЕР «Хаттуба» - Н, Серафимович и анс. «Файза»
Сцена – директор, администратор, возле бара -  Трояновский
Дир: Ольга, Юрьевна, голубушка, как идет программа, никаких происшествий? Мне все время кажется что-то с часами…
Адм: С программой у нас полный порядок, всё в соответствии со временем… а вот с часами…кажется, подростки пошалили..слышала своими ушами: стой, не танцуй, стой, не танцуй…
Дир: кто «не танцуй»?
Адм: ну, понятно, секундная стрелка, она же все время прыгает!
Дир: а дети откуда?
Адм: (смущаясь) как бы вам объяснить….
Дир:…вы, что…я не в этом смысле….подростки, говорю откуда?
Адм:  Это наша гордость, участники проекта …Танцы…танцующий город! группа «Опа, дети!»
Дир: как???
(Адм-р пытается выговорить…)
Троян: one moment, a group of "Open kids!" Please!  , группа «Опен кидс!» 
Дир: Благодарю, сенкью вери мач (грубовато)
13.	 НОМЕР «Не танцуй» - Е. Дедигурова, С. Крылова и ст. «Дж-коктейль»
Во время песни стрелки двигают на «12», по окончании песни, раздается бой часов, общая какофония и мелодия песни «Новогодняя сказка»,    СТРИММЕР!!!
на сцену выходят постепенно все участники программы…
Прод: Вот, я же говорил, …все слышали…вместе с боем часов эти прелестные звуки?!
Дир: Время запоминается музыкой, Господин продюсер! Как известно нот всего 7…а любимая песня есть у каждого!
Прод: И у каждого есть своя мечта и своя мелодия! (Надю уводит продюсер)
Финальная песня, в проигрыше поздравления, в финале песни представление актеров и организаторов.
Занавес закрыть! На авансцене остается директор
Директор: До новых встреч в мюзик-холле!  (уходит в центр занавеса)

Если нужно скину и видео.

----------


## Irenka-da

А это премьера нашей музыкальной комедии "Бабий бунт".....
https://dropmefiles.com/HkPRj

----------

